# 15 anni



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2016)

Una mia collega mi ha raccontato di essere stata trattata da madre snaturata perché non si sogna, come la madre di un coetaneo del figlio, 15 anni  , di cedere la camera al figlio per fargli fare sesso comodamente.
L'altra madre del coetaneo è separata e quando il figlio va dal padre in vacanza si porta anche la ragazzina, coetanea, con la quale dorme durante tutto il periodo.
Io sono allibita.
Voi?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega mi ha raccontato di essere stata trattata da madre snaturata perché non si sogna, come la madre di un coetaneo del figlio, 15 anni  , di cedere la camera al figlio per fargli fare sesso comodamente.
> L'altra madre del coetaneo è separata e quando il figlio va dal padre in vacanza si porta anche la ragazzina, coetanea, con la quale dorme durante tutto il periodo.
> Io sono allibita.
> Voi?


La mia camera no
Ma se sapessi che mio figlio fa sesso preferirei che lo facesse in un ambiente protetto e sicuro che chissà dove.
Quest'estate ho visto due ragazzini farlo al parco. Ecco vorrei non capitasse ai miei figli di non avere un posto "sicuro"
Sull'ospitate Per le vacanze il "fidanzato" a 15 anni e che dormano insieme resto perplessa anche io.
Direi che se stanno lontani 15 gg e stanno con le rispettive famiglie non muoiono


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega mi ha raccontato di essere stata trattata da madre snaturata perché non si sogna, come la madre di un coetaneo del figlio, 15 anni  , di cedere la camera al figlio per fargli fare sesso comodamente.
> L'altra madre del coetaneo è separata e quando il figlio va dal padre in vacanza si porta anche la ragazzina, coetanea, con la quale dorme durante tutto il periodo.
> Io sono allibita.
> Voi?


No la propria camera, no. 
mi associo al pensiero di  farfalla che comunque sarebbe preferibile che si incontrassero in luoghi protetti, con una certa privacy.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

15 anni


----------



## oro.blu (6 Febbraio 2016)

Mi ricordo che una volta mia figlia mi ha chiesto se poteva venire il suo ragazzo a casa (io ero al lavoro), poi dovevo andare a fare delle spese e la avevo avvisata... Prima di rientrare le ho telefonato per dirle quando tornavo. Aveva 17 anni.
Ma lasciare in camera tutta la notte sotto il mio benestare a 15 anni ?? Non so se ci riuscirei....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 15 anni


Se a 15 anni fanno sesso poco cambia che non ne hanno 18
Si può essere contrariati per la superficialità ecc ecc ma da genitore cerco di evitare che finiscano in situazioni pericolose
Tanto non é che se gli vieto di stare in casa con l'eventuale ragazzo loro non fanno sesso fuori casa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega mi ha raccontato di essere stata trattata da madre snaturata perché non si sogna, come la madre di un coetaneo del figlio, 15 anni  , di cedere la camera al figlio per fargli fare sesso comodamente.
> L'altra madre del coetaneo è separata e quando il figlio va dal padre in vacanza si porta anche la ragazzina, coetanea, con la quale dorme durante tutto il periodo.
> Io sono allibita.
> Voi?


Non sono più di tanto stupita solo perché i comportamenti che descrivi sono naturali conseguenze di un modo di intendere i rapporti fra genitori e figli dove i genitori abdicano al loro ruolo formativo e rendono i figli indipendenti ( negli aspetti pratici e materiali) ben prima del tempo.
Viceversa rimango allibita che la madre che si ritiene avanti si soffermi a giudicare chi nella sua visione sta più indietro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2016)

Penso che l'acquisizione di una vita sessuale indipendente dei nostri figli sia ciò che li emancipa in modo definitivo da noi, per cui non vedo il motivo di agevolarli in questo.


----------



## Alessandra (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 15 anni


Si. Conosco tanti che a 15 anni avevano già rapporti completi. 
E comunque. ...è meglio farlo in casa che doversi nascondere in parchi o chissà dove,  rischiando di finire nei guai con maniaci e guardoni.  
E poi....visto che ci si nasconde. ...diventa anxhe difficile chiedere aiuto in caso si venga aggrediti da qualche maniaco o aggressivo insano di mente.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si. Conosco tanti che a 15 anni avevano già rapporti completi.
> E comunque. ...è meglio farlo in casa che doversi nascondere in parchi o chissà dove,  rischiando di finire nei guai con maniaci e guardoni.
> E poi....visto che ci si nasconde. ...diventa anxhe difficile chiedere aiuto in caso si venga aggrediti da qualche maniaco o aggressivo insano di mente.


Si ma scusa tra lasciarli in privacy nella loro camera un pomeriggio e promuovere una vacanza lasciandogli la camera padronale mi sembra esagerato.....
Poi magari "sono giurassica" e non ci arrivo....


----------



## Alessandra (6 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si ma scusa tra lasciarli in privacy nella loro camera un pomeriggio e promuovere una vacanza lasciandogli la camera padronale mi sembra esagerato.....
> Poi magari "sono giurassica" e non ci arrivo....


Ho riletto meglio. ....io intendevo la prima che hai scritto, non la seconda


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho riletto meglio. ....io intendevo la prima che hai scritto, non la seconda


Idem


----------



## Horny (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega mi ha raccontato di essere stata trattata da madre snaturata perché non si sogna, come la madre di un coetaneo del figlio, 15 anni  , di cedere la camera al figlio per fargli fare sesso comodamente.
> L'altra madre del coetaneo è separata e quando il figlio va dal padre in vacanza si porta anche la ragazzina, coetanea, con la quale dorme durante tutto il periodo.
> Io sono allibita.
> Voi?


ma io invece lo troverei molto sano e positivo.
due quindicenni che dormono assieme a casa dei genitori mi fanno tenerezza.


----------



## Horny (6 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso che l'acquisizione di una vita sessuale indipendente dei nostri figli sia ciò che li emancipa in modo definitivo da noi, per cui non vedo il motivo di agevolarli in questo.


 a parte che a me fare sesso tranquillamente a casa propria,
genitori o meno, senza nascondere la cosa, pare invece
un segnale di emancipazione.
poi l'emancipazione che passa attraverso l'indipendenza sessuale non mi convince.
mi pare tu confonda i sintomi con le cause.


----------



## Horny (6 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si ma scusa tra lasciarli in privacy nella loro camera un pomeriggio e promuovere una vacanza lasciandogli la camera padronale mi sembra esagerato.....
> Poi magari "sono giurassica" e non ci arrivo....


lasciare privacy, a casa se si può, o altrimenti in vacanza,
è fondamentale.
pensa che i miei hanno una casa molto grande, eppure non c'era mai
vera privacy, sebbene nessuno venisse di fatto a controllarti.
naturalmente facevamo sesso in casa, 
ma c'era sempre il rischio di essere scoperti.
per me non era affatto piacevole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> a parte che a me fare sesso tranquillamente a casa propria,
> genitori o meno, senza nascondere la cosa, pare invece
> un segnale di emancipazione.
> poi l'emancipazione che passa attraverso l'indipendenza sessuale non mi convince.
> mi pare tu confonda i sintomi con le cause.


No. Sei tu che confondi il ruolo del genitore con quello dell'amico.


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma io invece lo troverei molto sano e positivo.
> due quindicenni che dormono assieme a casa dei genitori mi fanno tenerezza.


C'è un tempo per tutto.
A parte che per me 15 anni restano pochi per fare sesso, ma questo è relativo.
A 15 anni è giusto contravvenire alle regole imposte, è giusto sbagliare, è giusto essere sgridati, è giusto fare casini ed è giusto litigare coi genitori. A me due quindicenni che se la dormono in casa dei genitori di uno dei due non fanno tenerezza, mi sembra solo che alcuni genitori non abbiano nè tempo nè voglia per educare anche al sesso (oltre che al resto) i propri figli.
Trattarli da adulti quando adulti non sono mi sembra deleterio.
Non si possono tenere sotto controllo i propri figli pensando di tenerli al sicuro sotto il proprio tetto.
Io me le ricordo le litigate coi miei, trovo più educativa la litigata, che ti impone di stare lì a far ragionare e a dialogare coi propri figli piuttosto che il lasciare la libertà in tutto. Anche nel sesso.
15 anni sono gli anni in cui gli adolescenti cercano di staccarsi, ma ancora hanno un estremo bisogno di essere educati. E si educa anche coi "no" con i "quando sarai più grande" con i "guai a te se ti scopro".
Lo dico da figlia.


----------



## Horny (6 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No. Sei tu che confondi il ruolo del genitore con quello dell'amico.


ma non credo proprio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, hai sbagliato in pieno.
e comunque mio figlio non lo permetterebbe.
però rispondersi così non è produttivo.
a me interessava davvero comprendere il tuo punto di vista.
mi spiego meglio.
credo che chi non si emancipa dal viversi come figlio prima che come individuo possa avere difficoltà,
tra l'altro, anche nel vivere la propria sessualità. 
una mancata emancipazione che incide sulla sfera dell'affettività, a cui la sessualità è legata.

mio figlio non lo vedo il tipo da condividere con me le prime esperienze sessuali.
quindi nel rispetto della sua privacy, di certo non lo metterò in imbarazzo 'forzandolo' verso una vacanza
con me e una eventuale ragazzina.
se invece capissi che gli è utile, nell'emanciparsi da me o per altro, non avrei alcun problema.
ps
che poi, le coppiette di sedicenni che stanno sempre coi genitori francamente mi fanno strano.
a 16 anni mica volevo andare in vacanza coi miei!!! bensì da sola con il ragazzo e gli amici.


----------



## Horny (6 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è un tempo per tutto.
> A parte che per me 15 anni restano pochi per fare sesso, ma questo è relativo.
> A 15 anni è giusto contravvenire alle regole imposte, è giusto sbagliare, è giusto essere sgridati, è giusto fare casini ed è giusto litigare coi genitori. A me due quindicenni che se la dormono in casa dei genitori di uno dei due non fanno tenerezza, mi sembra solo che alcuni genitori non abbiano nè tempo nè voglia per educare anche al sesso (oltre che al resto) i propri figli.
> *Trattarli da adulti quando adulti non sono mi sembra deleterio.
> ...


ti contraddici

i no li dico sui comportamenti che ritengo dannosi, non così, tanto per acquisire autorità.
per me non c'è nulla di dannoso nel fare sesso protetto a 15 anni con un coetaneo, in generale.
in particolare, se lo riterrò dannoso per mio figlio quando avrà 15 anni, cercherò di fornirgli
gli strumenti per prendere lui una decisione in merito.
dire NO, GUAI SE TI SCOPRO a un quindicenne serve?
(e allora, se non ti scopro )
lo chiedo in particolare a chi ha figli più grandi.
perché il mio, che ne ha 11, è molto polemico e discute già con logica e determinazione.
come del resto facevamo sia io che il padre a quell'età.


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ti contraddici
> 
> i no li dico sui comportamenti che ritengo dannosi, non così, tanto per acquisire autorità.
> per me non c'è nulla di dannoso nel fare sesso protetto a 15 anni con un coetaneo, in generale.
> ...


No, non mi contraddico, per me il sesso è sempre stata una cosa da adulti e non da ragazzini di 14/15 anni, non lo capivo manco io a 15 anni quando le mie coetanee mi dicevano che facevano sesso, chiedevo a loro perchè non aspettassero e che diamine di fretta avessero. Quindi dare la propria casa ai figli affinchè possano fare sesso significa trattarli da adulti per me.
Allo stesso tempo invece per me è giusto che a 15 anni i ragazzi possano volere avere esperienze e per me le esperienze sono quelle fatte fuori casa. Quelle che ti mettono "a rischio". Sono queste quelle che ti fanno crescere...quindi può sembrare un paradosso, ma il trattare da adulti degli adolescenti, ma controllandoli e tenendoli in casa appositamente non li aiuta a diventare appunto adulti e a prendersi le proprie responsabilità.

E il "guai a te se ti scopro" serve a far dire a se stessi "se mi avessero scoperto mi avrebbero fatto il culo" cosa che non sembra, ma serve a non fare più cose azzardate, perchè i no di solito sono motivati e i ragazzini lo sanno perfettamente che sono motivati. Ma per crescere bisogna andare anche contro quei no.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Febbraio 2016)

anche secondo me c'è un età per tutto. Un età per giocare, un età per fare le scemenze ed un età per amare e fare sesso. 15 anni ci stanno i primi approcci. eccome ci stanno. Ma devono rimanere confinati a quel' età. Fugaci, con un po' di timore che arrivi la mamma o il papà. Ma scusa altrimenti poi per i 20-30-40 che ti resta? Che senso ha il legarsi ad una persona completamente se tanto è una cosa così semplice come giocare a carte....


----------



## Horny (6 Febbraio 2016)

OT aggiungo anche questo.
il percepire mia madre come sempre rigida, giudicante, punitiva non mi ha aiutata nel processo di emancipazione.
com'è naturale, tendevo poi a riproporre a mio figlio il medesimo modello genitoriale. 
mia madre era così perché, principalmente, non tollerava la paura.


----------



## Horny (6 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> anche secondo me c'è un età per tutto. Un età per giocare, un età per fare le scemenze ed un età per amare e fare sesso. 15 anni ci stanno i primi approcci. eccome ci stanno. Ma devono rimanere confinati a quel' età. Fugaci, con un po' di timore che arrivi la mamma o il papà. Ma scusa altrimenti poi per i 20-30-40 che ti resta? Che senso ha il legarsi ad una persona completamente se tanto è una cosa così semplice come giocare a carte....


ma come che ti resta?
non è che se a 15 anni fai sesso con uno e ci dormi per forza ti leghi a quello.
non so, forse che io a 15 anni non ragionavo proprio in questi termini.
i miei genitori mi infastidivano. 
uno dei principali motivi per cui prendevo buoni voti
e seguivo quei noiosi corsi pomeridiani
 era per trascorrere ogni vacanza a migliaia di km da loro.

perché secondo te fa bene avere timore di essere scoperti?
per il sesso? perché qualcuno ha deciso che a 15 no, ma forse a 18 sì?
non dipende dalla persona? non è la persona che matura decidendo e magari sbagliando?


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2016)

Ho un figlio ancora troppo piccolo per pensare nel concreto a determinate situazioni. Eppure credo che un genitore debba anzitutto fare il genitore. Dare l'esempio, dare un modello. Dare dei valori. Dare una educazione. E ci sta che uno a 15 anni faccia sesso. Non va represso. Ma insomma, un genitore resta un genitore. Non un amico che ti deve prestare il letto o lasciare la casa libera. E fa parte della crescita pure "sgamarsi" un po'. Io sono stata più "tarda", ma ricordo con piacere anche le scuse che inventavo coi genitori. E i momenti "rubati" per incontrare i primi amori. Vero che in giro ci sono pericoli. Ma insomma.... forse il ruolo di un genitore consiste anche nel mettere in guardia e poi - entro certi limiti - lasciar fare esperienze di crescita ai figli. Non so però se sarò così con mio figlio


----------



## Horny (6 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho un figlio ancora troppo piccolo per pensare nel concreto a determinate situazioni. Eppure credo che un genitore debba anzitutto fare il genitore. Dare l'esempio, dare un modello. Dare dei valori. Dare una educazione. E ci sta che uno a 15 anni faccia sesso. Non va represso. Ma insomma, un genitore resta un genitore. Non un amico che ti deve prestare il letto o lasciare la casa libera. E fa parte della crescita pure "sgamarsi" un po'. Io sono stata più "tarda", ma ricordo con piacere anche le scuse che inventavo coi genitori. E i momenti "rubati" per incontrare i primi amori. Vero che in giro ci sono pericoli. Ma insomma.... forse il ruolo di un genitore consiste anche nel mettere in guardia e poi - entro certi limiti - lasciar fare esperienze di crescita ai figli. Non so però se sarò così con mio figlio


e se tuo figlio sceglie di fare esperienza in casa propria?
che gli dici?
no no, in casa nel mio letto no, devono essere momenti 'rubati',
devi sgamarti un po' facendomi fessa?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2016)

Pensare che facciano sesso a 15 anni mi fa pensare se fossero i miei figli che qualcosa io non gli ho trasmesso. Vorrebbe dire che i discorsi sulla sessualità e il sesso a poco sono serviti per mia incapacità di spiegarmi o per loro incapacità a comprenderli.
Poi ovviamente non potrei impedirglielo e in quel caso appunto se quando non ci sono volessero portare la ragazza del momento in casa non mi opporrei piuttosto che appunto saperli in giro.
Diverso è pensare di uscire per lasciare loro la casa, fargli fare sesso nel mio letto o passare le vacanze insieme. Direi che per tutto c'è un tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

Vorrei fare notare che per andare al museo con gli insegnanti è chiesta l'autorizzazione dei genitori. Voi vi assumereste la responsabilità di un o una minorenne in casa vostra?
E se uno dei due forzasse l'altro vi rendereste complici, avendo fornito lo spazio? E se la ragazza rimanesse incinta? 
Sembra fuori luogo un'osservazione legale, ma è per fare notare che i minorenni sono minorenni e gli adulti sono, dovrebbero essere, adulti.
Va bene 15? E perché no 14? Va bene 14? E perché no 13? E così via..,


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei fare notare che per andare al museo con gli insegnanti è chiesta l'autorizzazione dei genitori. Voi vi assumereste la responsabilità di un o una minorenne in casa vostra?
> E se uno dei due forzasse l'altro vi rendereste complici, avendo fornito lo spazio? E se la ragazza rimanesse incinta?
> Sembra fuori luogo un'osservazione legale, ma è per fare notare che i minorenni sono minorenni e gli adulti sono, dovrebbero essere, adulti.
> Va bene 15? E perché no 14? Va bene 14? E perché no 13? E così via..,


I miei figli stanno in casa con gli amici da soli. Ora il grande è maggiorenne ma il piccolo ha quasi 14 anni. 
Vero che sono sempre stati in casa tra maschi. Vero anche che ho fatto a loro una testa tanto con il rispetto verso le donne per cui su questo sarei tranquilla. 
Quello che accade in casa accadrebbe al parco. Sempre responsabile saresti. A meno che non li fai andare nemmeno al parco da soli o tornare a casa da soli o andarsi a mangiare un panino con j compagni di scuola.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> e *se tuo figlio sceglie di fare esperienza in casa propria?*
> che gli dici?
> no no, in casa nel mio letto no, devono essere momenti 'rubati',
> devi sgamarti un po' facendomi fessa?


La farà a casa. Nei momenti in cui potrà.
Io non sarò lì a preparargli il letto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> I miei figli stanno in casa con gli amici da soli. Ora il grande è maggiorenne ma il piccolo ha quasi 14 anni.
> Vero che sono sempre stati in casa tra maschi. Vero anche che ho fatto a loro una testa tanto con il rispetto verso le donne per cui su questo sarei tranquilla.
> Quello che accade in casa accadrebbe al parco. Sempre responsabile saresti. A meno che non li fai andare nemmeno al parco da soli o tornare a casa da soli o andarsi a mangiare un panino con j compagni di scuola.


Legalmente non è la stessa cosa. E se non lo è un motivo c'è.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei fare notare che per andare al museo con gli insegnanti è chiesta l'autorizzazione dei genitori. Voi vi assumereste la responsabilità di un o una minorenne in casa vostra?
> *E se uno dei due forzasse l'altro vi rendereste complici, avendo fornito lo spazio? E se la ragazza rimanesse incinta?
> Sembra fuori luogo un'osservazione legale, ma è per fare notare che i minorenni sono minorenni e gli adulti sono, dovrebbero essere, adulti.*
> Va bene 15? E perché no 14? Va bene 14? E perché no 13? E così via..,


Non è il "fornire lo spazio" che ti rende, in sé, connivente. Occorrono altri elementi, primo tra tutti quello soggettivo (cioè la consapevolezza di concorrere in un reato. Vale a dire vi offro lo spazio AFFINCHE' si consumi una violenza etc. etc. Prendila "spiegata" così, che io non sono penalista ). Dai 14 anni in poi si è parzialmente imputabili: in ogni caso i genitori rispondono civilmente dei fatti dei minori.

A prescindere da un discorso legale.
Credo che un conto sia non essere "complici". Altro vietare praticamente tutto. In entrambi i casi secondo me viene a mancare un equilibrio nel ruolo genitoriale.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Legalmente non è la stessa cosa. E se non lo è un motivo c'è.


Intendevo dire che lo spazio glielo offri
Io lavoro tutto il giorno e i miei figli fanno venire amici 
Il giorno che non sono amici sarà una ragazza.
Non ti seguo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

Il fatto è che lo spazio non l'ho mai lasciato agibile quando non ero presente.

Forse avrei fatto meglio a lasciarlo agibile ...a loro :mexican:


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Febbraio 2016)

ok, 15 anni sono pochi, ma purtroppo va così, io lo feci più in là, ma sono stata una delle ultime. Per fortuna 15 anni non era la media, ma ora a quanto so lo è diventata.

Detto questo, se due ragazzini si mettono in testa di farlo, garantito che un modo lo trovano, in genere magari aspettano che i genitori per qualche motivo non siano in casa, ma se va male si ritrovano a farlo non solo in posti pericolosi, ma anche in condizioni per cui diventa difficile (soprattutto a quell'età) usare la testa o viverla comunque bene. Per cui secondo me un genitore che si rende conto di cosa sta per o sta succedendo, non sbaglia a facilitargli l'uso della casa. Potrebbe cogliere l'occasione per fargli il famoso discorsetto in modo serio. 

Personalmente però non direi mai direttamente ad un mio figlio "oh guarda ti rendo disponibile la casa per te e la tua amichetta" perché gli darei l'illusione di essere adulto, semplicemente non ostacolerei le cose; di certo col piffero che gli direi usa pure la mia camera, per lo stesso discorso, e per un minimo di rispetto....che poi di sicuro userebbe lo stesso, ma almeno non avrebbe il mio permesso. Sottile differenza.

Trovo più grave, perché l'ho provato sulla mia pelle, che a quell'età si inseriscano così tanto nelle famiglie l'una dell'altro perché alla lunga si paga come cosa. Io a 16-17 anni già dormivo il fine settimana dal mio ex con la sua famiglia e fine settimana successivo veniva lui da me (il motivo era che non abitavamo nella stessa città per cui per evitare treni notturni, l'unica soluzione diventava quella).

Col tempo però non se ne esce più, o, peggio, si crea subito la vita che sarebbe giusto avere alla mia età...dopo un po' non ne puoi più perché ti sei persa l'adolescenza vera, e se vanno male le cose, diventa veramente difficile rendersene conto, o magari capisci che c'è qualcosa che non va e dai la colpa alla storia, quando forse era altro. Come diventa straziante e impossibile prendere la decisione di chiudere essendoti legata a quella vita alle famiglie ecc per cui a quell'età bisogna avere un bel po' di coraggio e forza per chiudere, quando appunto a quell'età le cose andrebbero vissute con moooolta più leggerezza (per dire una cazzata, a me i suoi mi chiamavano "norina").


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, hai sbagliato in pieno.
> e comunque mio figlio non lo permetterebbe.
> però rispondersi così non è produttivo.
> a me interessava davvero comprendere il tuo punto di vista.
> ...


Nicka ha espresso esattamente il mio pensiero e ha scritto più o meno quel che avrei scritto io se non mi fossi addormentata miseramente sul divano [emoji2]


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

Forse è diventato normale perché viene considerato normale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> e se tuo figlio sceglie di fare esperienza in casa propria?
> che gli dici?
> no no, in casa nel mio letto no, devono essere momenti 'rubati',
> devi sgamarti un po' facendomi fessa?


Ma sceglie cosa? 
Ripeto che il sesso che fanno i nostri figli ( come quello che hai fatto tu) non deve essere oggetto di condivisione familiare anche perché si tratta di una cosa PRIVATA.
É un ambito dove l'individuo dovrebbe esprimere appieno la sua autonomia, per cui che lo vogliano fare a tutti i costi a 15 anni significa che gli danno un significato estremo che a quell'età non dovrebbe avere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse è diventato normale perché viene considerato normale.


Da un certo punto di vista è così.
C'è una confusione tra l'adolescenza e l'età adulta. Vedi quattordicenni vestite come ventenni e oltre, e ti sembrano ventenni. Dopo un po' cominci a considerare normale che queste si comportino pure come ventenni. 
Aggiungi che i genitori ( generalizzo un po', non dico che siano tutti così) per loro comodità e per non affrontare la fatica di discutere e litigare coi figli comincino a lasciar correre e ti ritrovi che i figli non vogliono più uscire di casa perché ci stanno troppo bene. Oltre a provvedere a tutti i loro bisogni primari e secondari prepariamogli pure il letto per starci con il/la fidanzatino/a perché no?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da un certo punto di vista è così.
> C'è una confusione tra l'adolescenza e l'età adulta. Vedi quattordicenni vestite come ventenni e oltre, e ti sembrano ventenni. Dopo un po' cominci a considerare normale che queste si comportino pure come ventenni.
> Aggiungi che i genitori ( generalizzo un po', non dico che siano tutti così) per loro comodità e per non affrontare la fatica di discutere e litigare coi figli comincino a lasciar correre e ti ritrovi che i figli non vogliono più uscire di casa perché ci stanno troppo bene. Oltre a provvedere a tutti i loro bisogni primari e secondari prepariamogli pure il letto per starci con il/la fidanzatino/a perché no?


Mi è venuto un altro pensiero.

Quando un genitore concede a un figlio o a una figlia minorenne per portarsi in camera  (SUA) un altro minore, informa i genitori dell'altro?
Se sì, gli altri genitori, i consuoceri, dovrebbero essere d'accordo.
Oppure non si comunica nulla perché si decide anche per l'altro minore?
E se si comunica e gli altri genitori non sono d'accordo?
E se lo sono si crea, come diceva Foglia, un rapporto tra consuoceri?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Febbraio 2016)

Ma non lo so... Non ho detto che a 15 anni non lo devono fare sarebbe meglio di no perché a 15 anni secondo me ci devono essere altre priorità. Ma ok ammettiamo che sia questa la priorità, io la privacy di un pomeriggio gliela do. Non accetto come ammissibile lasciarli dormire assieme in casa mia per un tot di giorni. Non deve essere così. Non a 15 anni, non nell'epoca in cui viviamo. 15 anni di oggi non sono 15 anni di mia nonna. Sono "bambini" con pulsioni da adulti, ma bambini incapaci di prendersi le loro responsabilità. Ed io parlo, ma a detta degli insegnanti i miei figli sono tra i più maturi delle rispettive classi....non voglio pensare gli altri quale grado di responsabilità hanno verso se stessi e verso gli altri. Soprattutto verso gli altri.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Febbraio 2016)

Sono d'accordo con Chiara, Foglia, Brunetta. 

Mi sono fatta questi ragionamenti anche per quanto rigarda il fumo delle figlie adolescenti di mio marito; quando vengono da noi pretendono di fumare in nostra presenza. Il padre concede, io sono contraria: vuoi fumare? Non col mio beneplacito, anche perchè mi vergogno, visto che mi scambiano per la madre, di andare in giro con due ragazzette  che fumano in ogni dove in presenza dei genitori. Anche il fatto che raccontino nei minimi dettagli le loro esperienze sessuali (i calci sotto il tavolo fra me e mio marito si sprecano ) mi turba parecchio. Di solito diciamo che apprezziamo la condivisione generica, ma che certi particolari sono intimi, privati, e che a me e al padre non interessa conoscerli. Loro insistono. A me danno l'idea che non sappiano affatto cosa voglia dire fare l'amore (prime esperienze raccontate, a 13 anni) e che giochino ad un gioco di cui non conoscono nè regole nè significati. Hanno già proposto di essere ospitate in compagnia dei ragazzetti del momento, ma gli è stato risposto "dopo vediamo", che nel nostro gergo è un no . In ogni caso non se ne parla neanche per scherzo di offrire la nostra camera, e neanche uno sgabuzzino senza finestre, se la cavassero da sole, come si fa da che mondo e mondo. Ma quale emancipazione??? Asservirsi finanche ai bisogni della sfera sessuale dei figli è aver perso il senso dell'essere genitori, educatori. Ci meritiamo davvero l'Apocalisse :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Chiara, Foglia, Brunetta.
> 
> Mi sono fatta questi ragionamenti anche per quanto rigarda il fumo delle figlie adolescenti di mio marito; quando vengono da noi pretendono di fumare in nostra presenza. Il padre concede, io sono contraria: vuoi fumare? Non col mio beneplacito, anche perchè mi vergogno, visto che mi scambiano per la madre, di andare in giro con due ragazzette  che fumano in ogni dove in presenza dei genitori. Anche il fatto che raccontino nei minimi dettagli le loro esperienze sessuali (i calci sotto il tavolo fra me e mio marito si sprecano ) mi turba parecchio. Di solito diciamo che apprezziamo la condivisione generica, ma che certi particolari sono intimi, privati, e che a me e al padre non interessa conoscerli. Loro insistono. A me danno l'idea che non sappiano affatto cosa voglia dire fare l'amore (prime esperienze raccontate, a 13 anni) e che giochino ad un gioco di cui non conoscono nè regole nè significati. Hanno già proposto di essere ospitate in compagnia dei ragazzetti del momento, ma gli è stato risposto "dopo vediamo", che nel nostro gergo è un no . In ogni caso non se ne parla neanche per scherzo di offrire la nostra camera, e neanche uno sgabuzzino senza finestre, se la cavassero da sole, come si fa da che mondo e mondo. Ma quale emancipazione??? Asservirsi finanche ai bisogni della sfera sessuale dei figli è aver perso il senso dell'essere genitori, educatori. Ci meritiamo davvero l'Apocalisse :rotfl:


Io dopo averli visti al parco ho pensato che mai vorrei vedere i miei figli così
Quindi non presto la mia camera, non passano la notte a casa mia ma quando non ci sono meglio da me che in giro 
Il dubbio resta sull'età


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Personalmente però non direi mai direttamente ad un mio figlio "oh guarda ti rendo disponibile la casa per te e la tua amichetta" perché gli darei l'illusione di essere adulto, semplicemente non ostacolerei le cose; di certo col piffero che gli direi usa pure la mia camera, per lo stesso discorso, e per un minimo di rispetto....che poi di sicuro userebbe lo stesso, ma almeno non avrebbe il mio permesso. Sottile differenza.


Non è questione di ostacolare secondo me, la questione è che bisognerebbe agire a monte.
Fare capire a un quindicenne che cosa è giusto o sbagliato credo sia cosa molto difficile, già non si riesce a vietare la sigaretta o la bevuta, tanto per fare un esempio...figuriamoci quanto possa essere difficile "vietare" rapporti quando siamo tutti consapevoli di quanto sia bello il sesso (e decisamente più salutare di una sigaretta o una birra).
Agire a monte significa educare al sentimento. Oggi il sesso è visto e vissuto come un gioco, sia chiaro...per me è un bel gioco, ma andrebbe vissuto con consapevolezza e un minimo di maturità.
Credo che qui ognuno di noi abbia provato le prime pulsioni da molto giovane. Io avevo stimoli e fantasie fin da piccolina, ma non prendiamoci in giro...a 15 anni è troppo presto. Vero è che ognuno raggiunge la propria maturità quando capita, ma 15 anni resta presto. Io sono arrivata a comprendere cose di me intorno ai 18/19 anni e mi reputavo comunque immatura per vivermi con tranquillità. E le mie fantasie e voglie sono rimaste immutate negli anni, quindi grossi cambiamenti non ne ho avuti...però se avessi vissuto certe cose a quell'età credo che mi sarei rovinata o comunque non le avrei apprezzate quanto averle vissute da grande.
Tornando all'ostacolare e all'educazione, per me dare il via al dormire insieme a quell'età e a passare i fine settimana o le vacanze nelle rispettive case con o senza genitori vuol dire togliere l'ultimo barlume di infanzia, perchè scusatemi, ma per me a 15 anni si è ancora bambini.
E visto che ai bambini piace disobbedire facciamo in modo che disobbediscano, che facciano certe cose di nascosto, che se la sbrighino da soli, che si incazzino perchè sono troppo piccoli per andare in albergo e perchè non hanno ancora la macchina nè un appartamento da utilizzare.
Vogliamo dar loro pure la casetta libera dopo aver dato praticamente tutto?
E come se le guadagnano le cose? Come le raggiungono se mamma e papà dicono sì a tutto? Se non hanno nemmeno tempo e modo di capire se stessi perchè anche in quello sono agevolati?


----------



## Bender (6 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ok, 15 anni sono pochi, ma purtroppo va così, io lo feci più in là, ma sono stata una delle ultime. Per fortuna 15 anni non era la media, ma ora a quanto so lo è diventata.
> 
> Detto questo, se due ragazzini si mettono in testa di farlo, garantito che un modo lo trovano, in genere magari aspettano che i genitori per qualche motivo non siano in casa, ma se va male si ritrovano a farlo non solo in posti pericolosi, ma anche in condizioni per cui diventa difficile (soprattutto a quell'età) usare la testa o viverla comunque bene. Per cui secondo me un genitore che si rende conto di cosa sta per o sta succedendo, non sbaglia a facilitargli l'uso della casa. Potrebbe cogliere l'occasione per fargli il famoso discorsetto in modo serio.
> 
> ...


è esattamente quello che è capitato a me.
Nicka ha detto che 15 anni sono pochi,ma secondo me è tutto relativo, dipende dalle persone e da come si sentono.
a me è capitato a 16 anni,sia io che lei,inizialmente andavo in garage,per un paio di mesi, poi è arrivato l'inverno, e non ricordo come ma siamo finiti a stare in camera mia con la porta chiusa a chiave
poi tutti a pensar male,le amiche che facevano di tutto, tranne... a dirle non dovevi è troppo presto se ti lascia muori,be è durata 14 anni questa relazione,e mi ha lasciato lei, e io penso che se è capitato subito,se si è fidata è perché se la sentiva è perché avrà visto qualcosa in me


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> è esattamente quello che è capitato a me.
> Nicka ha detto che 15 anni sono pochi,ma secondo me è tutto relativo, dipende dalle persone e da come si sentono.
> a me è capitato a 16 anni,sia io che lei,inizialmente andavo in garage,per un paio di mesi, poi è arrivato l'inverno, e non ricordo come ma siamo finiti a stare in camera mia con la porta chiusa a chiave
> poi tutti a pensar male,le amiche che facevano di tutto, tranne... a dirle non dovevi è troppo presto se ti lascia muori,be è durata 14 anni questa relazione,e mi ha lasciato lei, e io penso che se è capitato subito,se si è fidata è perché se la sentiva è perché avrà visto qualcosa in me


Cribbio Bender, con te mi chiuderei in camera pure io e starei tranquilla!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è questione di ostacolare secondo me, la questione è che bisognerebbe agire a monte.
> Fare capire a un quindicenne che cosa è giusto o sbagliato credo sia cosa molto difficile, già non si riesce a vietare la sigaretta o la bevuta, tanto per fare un esempio...figuriamoci quanto possa essere difficile "vietare" rapporti quando siamo tutti consapevoli di quanto sia bello il sesso (e decisamente più salutare di una sigaretta o una birra).
> Agire a monte significa educare al sentimento. Oggi il sesso è visto e vissuto come un gioco, sia chiaro...per me è un bel gioco, ma andrebbe vissuto con consapevolezza e un minimo di maturità.
> Credo che qui ognuno di noi abbia provato le prime pulsioni da molto giovane. Io avevo stimoli e fantasie fin da piccolina, ma non prendiamoci in giro...a 15 anni è troppo presto. Vero è che ognuno raggiunge la propria maturità quando capita, ma 15 anni resta presto. Io sono arrivata a comprendere cose di me intorno ai 18/19 anni e mi reputavo comunque immatura per vivermi con tranquillità. E le mie fantasie e voglie sono rimaste immutate negli anni, quindi grossi cambiamenti non ne ho avuti...però se avessi vissuto certe cose a quell'età credo che mi sarei rovinata o comunque non le avrei apprezzate quanto averle vissute da grande.
> ...


Infatti non ho detto che farlo a 15 anni è giusto, ho detto che ora vanno così le cose, o forse anche prima ma era meno evidente.
Non ho nemmeno detto che gli darei le chiavi di casa e me ne andrei. Anzi spererei che un figlio mio avesse la mia stessa testa, per cui a 15 anni non lo farebbe mai e di certo partirei a monte a evitarlo, come infatti hai detto anche tu "educare al sentimento". 
Io ho detto che, posto che 15 anni sono pochi, se diventa evidente che la direzione è quella, diciamo a 17 anni, perché magari sta con una persona fissa, non ha alcun senso ostacolare ad ogni costo, si ritroverebbero a farlo semplicemente in condizioni a rischio e pericolose.
Ho anche detto che i genitori bravi non fanno render conto ai figli che "non li stanno ostacolando" di modo che il figlio pensa comunque di star disobbedendo, ma lo fa al sicuro. Questo è quello che hanno fatto la mia famiglia e la famiglia del mio ragazzo. E nessuno dei due è cresciuto come uno sbandato.


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Febbraio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> è esattamente quello che è capitato a me.
> Nicka ha detto che 15 anni sono pochi,ma secondo me è tutto relativo, dipende dalle persone e da come si sentono.
> a me è capitato a 16 anni,sia io che lei,inizialmente andavo in garage,per un paio di mesi, poi è arrivato l'inverno, e non ricordo come ma siamo finiti a stare in camera mia con la porta chiusa a chiave
> poi tutti a pensar male,le amiche che facevano di tutto, tranne... a dirle non dovevi è troppo presto se ti lascia muori,be è durata 14 anni questa relazione,e mi ha lasciato lei, e io penso che se è capitato subito,se si è fidata è perché se la sentiva è perché avrà visto qualcosa in me



Si infatti, sta anche ai ragazzi capire di chi fidarsi e cominciare a usare la testa. Ok a 15 anni non capisci chi sei e cosa vuoi. Ma a dirla tutta manco ora so chi sono e cosa voglio. Detto questo anche secondo me è relativo. Io mi baso sulla persona che ero e sulla persona con cui stavo. Ci fidavamo l'uno dell'altra, ma poteva finire il giorno dopo....eppure è durata quasi 8 anni. Sono stata fortunata (o sfortunata a posteriori) che sia andata così bene. Ma si parte tutti da quel punto, non si sa se il giorno dopo quella persona ci sarà più. Credo siano in pochi quelli che ora come ora riescono a passare la vita con "la loro prima volta".
Discorso diverso se un ragazzino o una ragazzina di 15 anni (posto che se facciamo la media della maturità della gente, non 15 anni sono pochi, sennò qui non si capisce come la penso) non sono presi da una persona, ma vanno a giro a destra e manca. Ma questo appunto si parla della maturità ma non solo, proprio del cervello, della gente.
Io ho raccontato la mia storia, e i miei si sono fidati sempre ciecamente di me, se avessi un figlio scemo non mi ci fiderei nemmeno di striscio. Quindi si è relativo.

Detto questo il fatto di dormire insieme è stata una necessità quando la storia è diventata seria, essendo di città diverse. E ok i miei non mi avrebbero dovuto permettere di dormire da lui, ma sai cosa succedeva quando non me lo permettevano? Io dicevo di andare da un'amica, e tornavo alle 5 di notte da sola in treno....Per questo dico che ostacolare, quando si è in una situazione del genere non serve a nulla e anzi rischia di diventare pericoloso.


----------



## Lucrezia (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega mi ha raccontato di essere stata trattata da madre snaturata perché non si sogna, come la madre di un coetaneo del figlio, 15 anni  , di cedere la camera al figlio per fargli fare sesso comodamente.
> L'altra madre del coetaneo è separata e quando il figlio va dal padre in vacanza si porta anche la ragazzina, coetanea, con la quale dorme durante tutto il periodo.
> Io sono allibita.
> Voi?


Farà forse differenza quell'anno o due in più,  io mi ricordo chiaramente che a 16-17 anni il mio 'fidanzato' veniva a stare da me ogni week end, qualche volta io da lui. I suoi genitori spesso mi invitavano a fare i week end in camper con loro,  ero io che cercavo di non andarci ma ogni tanto mi toccava. Ma attorno a me, tutte le 'coppie' erano così. Chiaro che non è che ci si portasse in casa il primo o la prima venuti, le storie che ricordo anche di compagne e compagni di classe erano tutte cose che son poi durate anni e andavano avanti da un pò.  Tutti i genitori in causa sapevano quel che c'era da sapere. Ovviamente non parlo di sesso occasionale. Anche per quello, però,  metà degli adolescenti erano in casa tutto il giorno da soli, quindi, organizzarsi non era difficile nemmeno per quello. È un modello che non ho mai messo in discussione mentre lo vivevo, anche adesso mi sembra abbia un suo senso. Forse ha una funzione più di controllo che di complicità,  non saprei.


----------



## Bender (7 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Si infatti, sta anche ai ragazzi capire di chi fidarsi e cominciare a usare la testa. Ok a 15 anni non capisci chi sei e cosa vuoi. Ma a dirla tutta manco ora so chi sono e cosa voglio. Detto questo anche secondo me è relativo. Io mi baso sulla persona che ero e sulla persona con cui stavo. Ci fidavamo l'uno dell'altra, ma poteva finire il giorno dopo....eppure è durata quasi 8 anni. Sono stata fortunata (o sfortunata a posteriori) che sia andata così bene. Ma si parte tutti da quel punto, non si sa se il giorno dopo quella persona ci sarà più. Credo *siano in pochi quelli che ora come ora riescono a passare la vita con "la loro prima volta"*.
> Discorso diverso se un ragazzino o una ragazzina di 15 anni (posto che se facciamo la media della maturità della gente, non 15 anni sono pochi, sennò qui non si capisce come la penso) non sono presi da una persona, ma vanno a giro a destra e manca. Ma questo appunto si parla della maturità ma non solo, proprio del cervello, della gente.
> Io ho raccontato la mia storia, e i miei si sono fidati sempre ciecamente di me, se avessi un figlio scemo non mi ci fiderei nemmeno di striscio. Quindi si è relativo.
> 
> Detto questo il fatto di dormire insieme è stata una necessità quando la storia è diventata seria, essendo di città diverse. E ok i miei non mi avrebbero dovuto permettere di dormire da lui, ma sai cosa succedeva quando non me lo permettevano? Io dicevo di andare da un'amica, e tornavo alle 5 di notte da sola in treno....Per questo dico che ostacolare, quando si è in una situazione del genere non serve a nulla e anzi rischia di diventare pericoloso.


è questo che ti pesa tantissimo quando finisce,passami il paragone un po scemo,ma è come giocare una partita a bowling e fare uno strike,mente chi gioca vicino a te sbaglia,avete iniziato a giocare assieme per la prima volta ma tu continui a fare strike e inizi a pensare di poter fare la partita perfetta,quando poi sbagli e non ne pendi  nemmeno uno,non ti sembra vero,non eri preparato a una cosa del genere perchè non ti era mai capitata e pensavi che ormai non potesse più accadere dopo tutti quei tiri perfetti e così non sei pronto.
io cedo di essere l'eccezione che conferma la regola,con la mia ex è capitato a 16 e dopo soli 15 giorni che stavamo insieme,tutti i presupposti perchè non durasse, eppure è durata, più di tutte le storie dei nostri amici e conoscenti,quindi secondo me non ci sono regole che vadano bene per tutti. dopo pochi mesi lei aveva paura che la lasciassi e io mi ricordo che le ho detto,se ci lasciamo sarai tu a farlo perchè io non ti lascio, e infatti avevo ragione,per assurdo io non volevo nemmeno andarci a quel primo appuntamento,(ci eravamo conosciuti un mesetto prima a spiaggia in un gruppo di amici)eppure dopo quella sera è cambiato tutto ai miei occhi.


----------



## Bender (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cribbio Bender, con te mi chiuderei in camera pure io e starei tranquilla!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda che non giocavo a carte:incazzato:
ho avuto anche io una vita sessuale un tempo


----------



## Spot (7 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Farà forse differenza quell'anno o due in più,  io mi ricordo chiaramente che a 16-17 anni il mio 'fidanzato' veniva a stare da me ogni week end, qualche volta io da lui. I suoi genitori spesso mi invitavano a fare i week end in camper con loro,  ero io che cercavo di non andarci ma ogni tanto mi toccava. Ma attorno a me, tutte le 'coppie' erano così. Chiaro che non è che ci si portasse in casa il primo o la prima venuti, le storie che ricordo anche di compagne e compagni di classe erano tutte cose che son poi durate anni e andavano avanti da un pò.  Tutti i genitori in causa sapevano quel che c'era da sapere. Ovviamente non parlo di sesso occasionale. Anche per quello, però,  metà degli adolescenti erano in casa tutto il giorno da soli, quindi, organizzarsi non era difficile nemmeno per quello. È un modello che non ho mai messo in discussione mentre lo vivevo, anche adesso mi sembra abbia un suo senso. Forse ha una funzione più di controllo che di complicità,  non saprei.


Divertente.
Fino ad un paio di anni fa, andare a dormire in casa del mio lui d'allora, stessa stanza, appartamento non vuoto, era un dramma.
A 16-17 anni tutti avevano la loro vita sessuale abbastanza regolare, comunque, ma mai alla luce del sole rispetto ai loro genitori. Quello era inammissibile.

Comunque a parte le regole familiari interne, quello che mi preoccupa di più dei 15enni è la mancanza di educazione sessuale/sentimentale, e non in fatto che facciano sesso (cosa abbastanza comune d'altronde). La mia generazione è rimasta totalmente diseducata, ed è stato un problema sia per chi ha iniziato a 15 sia per chi ha iniziato a 20. 

La questione di "lasciar loro la casa/camera" è problematica proprio perchè io non la leggo tanto come una forma di educazione quanto di incoraggiamento (che invece è stupido e inutile). Poi dipende dalle famiglie.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ecco, per me la questione si snoda tra questo:



Nicka ha detto:


> Vogliamo dar loro pure la casetta libera dopo aver dato praticamente tutto?
> E come se le guadagnano le cose? Come le raggiungono se mamma e papà dicono sì a tutto? Se non hanno nemmeno tempo e modo di capire se stessi perchè anche in quello sono agevolati?


... e questo:



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> La questione di "lasciar loro la casa/camera" è problematica proprio perchè io non la leggo tanto come una forma di educazione quanto di incoraggiamento (che invece è stupido e inutile). Poi dipende dalle famiglie.



Poi per l'amor del cielo. Non credo che dirò mai che a 15 anni NON DEVONO fare sesso. Che magari sarà pur "sbagliato" fare sesso a 15 anni: ma per me la parola "sbagliato" non è quella giusta in questo frangente. Né credo che vada fatto di nascosto. Perché il "di nascosto" implica sempre qualcosa di cui ci si deve quasi vergognare.

Però resta un fatto privato. Intimo. Al quale i figli vanno senza dubbio educati. E che dubito possa venire percepito nel verso giusto dall'adolescente che va da mammà a dire: "sganciami la camera, che ho necessità". E si sente dire un sì. Ecco....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mi rendo conto leggendo le varie risposte che non avrei dovuto stupirmi perché il nodo a cui si sta arrivando è quello del ruolo genitoriale.
È noto, girano vignette, battute e elenchi nostalgici su Facebook, che i genitori hanno gradualmente abbandonato un ruolo normativo, repressivo e sanzionatorio.
Questo ruolo che si esplicitava con proibizioni e punizioni era la riproduzione di quello delle generazioni precedenti e faceva riferimento a regole assunte acriticamente, principi più o meno religiosi che davano dei riferimenti.
Oggi molti genitori sembra che abbiano assunto il ruolo degli agevolatori, di coloro che cercano di evitare ai figli, prove, difficoltà, frustrazioni, scontri, conflitti e quando queste evenienze avvengono si pongono sempre dalla parte dei figli come se si trattasse sempre di una questione di decidere da che parte stare e, naturalmente, si sta dalla parte dei figli, sempre e comunque.
Voglio dire che forse gli adulti sono talmente confusi da non sentirsi in grado di educare, ma pensino solo di potere e dovere evitare difficoltà.
Vedo che alcuni sono già stati educati così e sono stati agevolati il più possibile per realizzare quello che loro avevano già deciso.
Penso a quello che ha scritto Bender o Tulip. Ma, ad esempio, l'alternativa di dire che andava da un'amica e tornare alle cinque del mattino di Tulip era un'alternativa che avrebbe potuto non esserci. 
Questo tipo di relazione genitori-figli mi fa pensare a quello sport sul ghiaccio in cui alcuni componenti della squadra puliscono il ghiaccio perché l'oggetto lanciato possa scivolare meglio.
Ma chi pulisce la strada a un altro essere umano è uno schiavo.Ecco a me sembra che i genitori che agevolano, anche non ostacolando, le scelte dei figli si pongano come schiavi o, al meglio, come loro amici, sullo stesso piano. Perché mai un adulto dovrebbe credere di avere la stessa capacità di giudizio di un quindicenne?
Infatti molti, anche genitori, hanno risposto identificandosi nella pulsioni dei quindicenni.
Per fortuna sta uscendo il tema dell'educazione sentimentale.


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Poi per l'amor del cielo. Non credo che dirò mai che a 15 anni NON DEVONO fare sesso. Che magari sarà pur "sbagliato" fare sesso a 15 anni: ma per me la parola "sbagliato" non è quella giusta in questo frangente. Né credo che vada fatto di nascosto. Perché il "di nascosto" implica sempre qualcosa di cui ci si deve quasi vergognare.
> 
> Però resta un fatto privato. Intimo. Al quale i figli vanno senza dubbio educati. E che dubito possa venire percepito nel verso giusto dall'adolescente che va da mammà a dire: "sganciami la camera, che ho necessità". E si sente dire un sì. Ecco....


Hai ragione, "sbagliato" e "di nascosto" non sono le parole giuste.
Non è sbagliato fare sesso, assolutamente...diciamo che se ci fosse un altro tipo di educazione secondo me potrebbe esserci la possibilità che possa essere vissuto con una maturità diversa, maturità che a 15 anni di norma non c'è.
E "di nascosto" non lo dicevo per far passare l'idea di vergogna, quanto di privacy e di intimità.
Se un adolescente si confida con i genitori e dice che sta iniziando ad avere una vita sessuale attiva i genitori possono intervenire indicando le vie migliori, insegnando loro la prevenzione di malattie e gravidanze, ma i genitori non sono appunto amici, hanno un ruolo ben diverso.
Inoltre io continuo ad essere a favore dell'educazione sessuale a scuola fin dalle medie, perchè mi rendo conto che l'argomento per i genitori nei confronti dei figli che stanno crescendo possa essere di difficile gestione, quindi una figura preparata che insegni determinate cose a scuola io lo trovo auspicabile.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai ragione, "sbagliato" e "di nascosto" non sono le parole giuste.
> Non è sbagliato fare sesso, assolutamente...diciamo che se ci fosse un altro tipo di educazione secondo me potrebbe esserci la possibilità che possa essere vissuto con una maturità diversa, maturità che a 15 anni di norma non c'è.
> E "di nascosto" non lo dicevo per far passare l'idea di vergogna, quanto di privacy e di intimità.
> Se un adolescente si confida con i genitori e dice che sta iniziando ad avere una vita sessuale attiva i genitori possono intervenire indicando le vie migliori, insegnando loro la prevenzione di malattie e gravidanze, ma i genitori non sono appunto amici, hanno un ruolo ben diverso.
> Inoltre io continuo ad essere a favore dell'educazione sessuale a scuola fin dalle medie, perché mi rendo conto che l'argomento per i genitori nei confronti dei figli che stanno crescendo possa essere di difficile gestione, quindi una figura preparata che insegni determinate cose a scuola io lo trovo auspicabile.


Gli interventi con cui mi trovo più d'accordo sono i tuoi.
Forse la tua giovane età ti fa ricordare bene quali e quanti cambiamenti avvengano e di come si matura in quegli anni.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto leggendo le varie risposte che non avrei dovuto stupirmi perché il nodo a cui si sta arrivando è quello del ruolo genitoriale.
> È noto, girano vignette, battute e elenchi nostalgici su Facebook, che i genitori hanno gradualmente abbandonato un ruolo normativo, repressivo e sanzionatorio.
> Questo ruolo che si esplicitava con proibizioni e punizioni era la riproduzione di quello delle generazioni precedenti e faceva riferimento a regole assunte acriticamente, principi più o meno religiosi che davano dei riferimenti.
> Oggi molti genitori sembra che abbiano assunto il ruolo degli agevolatori, di coloro che cercano di evitare ai figli, prove, difficoltà, frustrazioni, scontri, conflitti e quando queste evenienze avvengono si pongono sempre dalla parte dei figli come se si trattasse sempre di una questione di decidere da che parte stare e, naturalmente, si sta dalla parte dei figli, sempre e comunque.
> ...


Ti seguo fino a un certo punto
É vero quello che dici sul ruolo odierno dei genitori. Vero anche che tra spianare la strada ed evitare dove possibile che corrano pericoli c'è una certa differenza.
Ho puntato molto sul l'educazione sentimentale sul rispetto degli altri e ho sempre parlato con i miei figli di sesso. 
Detto questo i miei figli dopo la terza media sono sempre stati in casa da soli anche se i nonni abitano al piano di sopra. 
Le ragazzine che ha avuto mio figlio fino ad ora le ha sempre viste fuori casa perché lui ha deciso così e per quel che ne so non ci ha fatto sesso. 
Se un giorno mi avesse detto che portava il pomeriggio maria Lucia o che ne so a casa non avrei avuto nulla da dire se non ricordargli quello che gli
ricordo sempre in termini di prevenzione e di rispetto. 
Ripeto fargli rischiare qualcosa quando é evitabile mi sembra anche questo un dovere di un genitore. 
L'esempio che hai fatto é estremo per quel che mi riguarda in termini di età e di modalità e andrebbe estrapolato dal contesto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti seguo fino a un certo punto
> É vero quello che dici sul ruolo odierno dei genitori. Vero anche che tra spianare la strada ed evitare dove possibile che corrano pericoli c'è una certa differenza.
> Ho puntato molto sul l'educazione sentimentale sul rispetto degli altri e ho sempre parlato con i miei figli di sesso.
> Detto questo i miei figli dopo la terza media sono sempre stati in casa da soli anche se i nonni abitano al piano di sopra.
> ...


Il fatto che tuo figlio non abbia portato una ragazza a casa è casuale o è conseguenza dell'educazione che gli è stata data?

Io penso che sia il secondo caso. 
Anche prevenire i pericoli si può fare in modi diversi.

Mi raccontava mia figlia ieri di una collega che per convincere il figlio che non era il caso di avere il motorino, i genitori gli proponevano alternative per spendere la stessa cifra. E mia figlia commentava: "Ma dire semplicemente NO? Possibile che i genitori non vogliano fare i genitori? Vogliono l'approvazione del figlio?".


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che tuo figlio non abbia portato una ragazza a casa è casuale o è conseguenza dell'educazione che gli è stata data?
> 
> Io penso che sia il secondo caso.
> Anche prevenire i pericoli si può fare in modi diversi.
> ...


Lui sa benissimo e ha sempre saputo che a casa può portare chi vuole mantenendo un certo comportamento cosa che ha sempre fatto. 
Anche quando siamo stati via di notte lui ha portato amici.
In realtà credo che le ragazze non le abbia portate proprio perché non aveva bisogno di un posto "sicuro" altrimenti l'avrebbe fatto sapendo che anche io sarei stata più serena.
Diciamo che la mia educazione può averlo invece portato a non considerare il sesso a 15 anni, questo sicuramebte


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui sa benissimo e ha sempre saputo che a casa può portare chi vuole mantenendo un certo comportamento cosa che ha sempre fatto.
> Anche quando siamo stati via di notte lui ha portato amici.
> In realtà credo che le ragazze non le abbia portate proprio perché non aveva bisogno di un posto "sicuro" altrimenti l'avrebbe fatto sapendo che anche io sarei stata più serena.
> *Diciamo che la mia educazione può averlo invece portato a non considerare il sesso a 15 anni, questo sicuramebte*


Eh, ma questo è uno dei discorsi principali.
Si vede che la tua educazione è stata buona e gli hai trasmesso quello che ha una certa importanza.
Non è questione di posti sicuri o non sicuri, la questione è proprio che non ha avuto necessità di bruciare le tappe.
Aggiungo anche che tu hai un figlio, secondo me un maschio è una cosa diversa rispetto a una figlia femmina.
Per le femmine il discorso è diverso perchè maturano prima e quindi ci sta che l'età per scoprire determinate cose sia più bassa rispetto ai maschi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, ma questo è uno dei discorsi principali.
> Si vede che la tua educazione è stata buona e gli hai trasmesso quello che ha una certa importanza.
> Non è questione di posti sicuri o non sicuri, la questione è proprio che non ha avuto necessità di bruciare le tappe.
> Aggiungo anche che tu hai un figlio, secondo me un maschio è una cosa diversa rispetto a una figlia femmina.
> Per le femmine il discorso è diverso perchè maturano prima e quindi ci sta che l'età per scoprire determinate cose sia più bassa rispetto ai maschi.


A 15 anni mio figlio ha lasciato una tipa perché lei voleva fare sesso e lui probabilmente non era pronto 
Saputo per via traverse


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A 15 anni mio figlio ha lasciato una tipa perché lei voleva fare sesso e lui probabilmente non era pronto
> Saputo per via traverse


Dai che poi si riprende del tempo perduto


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A 15 anni mio figlio ha lasciato una tipa perché lei voleva fare sesso e lui probabilmente non era pronto
> Saputo per via traverse




L'essere pronti.
Questo sarebbe bello insegnare...sarà che io sono sempre stata estremamente razionale ma nel cervello avevo già le mie tappe prefissate a 12 anni, se ci penso oggi rido perchè non ne ho rispettata nessuna...
Sulla mia personale tabella di marcia sono arrivata tardi in tutto, ma va bene così.
Il problema di oggi, come del resto è sempre stato e quindi non voglio fare un discorso in stile si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, è l'emulazione. Il dire "lo hanno fatto tutti i miei amici e quindi devo farlo anche io" è quanto di più sbagliato possa esistere. Ognuno matura in autonomia, ognuno deve rispettare i propri tempi, che siano 15 anni o 20 per me è indifferente perchè non possiamo generalizzare così tanto.
Non si possono avere ragazzini che a 14/15 anni vanno in paranoia perchè sono ancora vergini, ma che è? Perchè il sesso ha assunto questa importanza? Attenzione, dal primo sogno bagnato a 11 anni il sesso invade il cervello e questo è sanissimo e naturale, ma perchè "buttarsi via" solo perchè gli altri hanno già fatto?
Io sono circondata da persone che ricordano il primo bacio o la prima volta con tristezza perchè non se lo sono goduto, perchè non è stato giusto, perchè si aspettavano chissà cosa.
Ma quanto può essere bello avere questi ricordi puliti? Io li ho puliti e ne sono più che contenta, pur se sono stata in media una tardona.


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2016)

*magari*



Nicka ha detto:


> L'essere pronti.
> Questo sarebbe bello insegnare...sarà che io sono sempre stata estremamente razionale ma nel cervello avevo già le mie tappe prefissate a 12 anni, se ci penso oggi rido perchè non ne ho rispettata nessuna...
> Sulla mia personale tabella di marcia sono arrivata tardi in tutto, ma va bene così.
> Il problema di oggi, come del resto è sempre stato e quindi non voglio fare un discorso in stile si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, è l'emulazione. Il dire "lo hanno fatto tutti i miei amici e quindi devo farlo anche io" è quanto di più sbagliato possa esistere. Ognuno matura in autonomia, ognuno deve rispettare i propri tempi, che siano 15 anni o 20 per me è indifferente perchè non possiamo generalizzare così tanto.
> ...


Vedete come sono cambiati i tempi, le nostre tappe,per citare Nika,neanche ci si immagina di farlo è vero che si facevano cose con coetanee parlo per me eta 8 o 10 anni , solo per sentito dire quindi non pratici solo imbranati pensate per dare un bacio li mettevamo un pezzo di carta e pensando che la cosa era sporca  ma obbligavamo lo sprovveduto a farlo senza questa protezione e prenderlo in giro perchè li ci si faceva un bisognino, altri tempi.
Comunque per noi ragazzi la prima volta era molto spesso con prostitute erano pochi i fortunati, la mia fu così anzi quando lo seppe fu gentile e paziente ma tanto tutto fu breve e costoso non avevamo la paghetta.
mamma mia che mi avete fatto ricordare


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vedete come sono cambiati i tempi, le nostre tappe,per citare Nika,neanche ci si immagina di farlo è vero che si facevano cose con coetanee parlo per me eta 8 o 10 anni , solo per sentito dire quindi non pratici solo imbranati pensate per dare un bacio li mettevamo un pezzo di carta e pensando che la cosa era sporca  ma obbligavamo lo sprovveduto a farlo senza questa protezione e prenderlo in giro perchè li ci si faceva un bisognino, altri tempi.
> Comunque per noi ragazzi la prima volta era molto spesso con prostitute erano pochi i fortunati, la mia fu così anzi quando lo seppe fu gentile e paziente ma tanto tutto fu breve e costoso non avevamo la paghetta.
> mamma mia che mi avete fatto ricordare


I quindicenni di oggi sono tuoi nipoti.

Vivono in un mondo diverso e figli di genitori diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

*altra riflessione*

Mi viene l'idea che tanti genitori non sappiano quanto sono importanti e quanto sia importante per i loro figli quello che i genitori pensano e quello che ritengono giusto e sbagliato.
Basta che i genitori abbiano le idee :mexican:chiare


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'essere pronti.
> Questo sarebbe bello insegnare...sarà che io sono sempre stata estremamente razionale ma nel cervello avevo già le mie tappe prefissate a 12 anni, se ci penso oggi rido perchè non ne ho rispettata nessuna...
> Sulla mia personale tabella di marcia sono arrivata tardi in tutto, ma va bene così.
> Il problema di oggi, come del resto è sempre stato e quindi non voglio fare un discorso in stile si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, è l'emulazione. Il dire "lo hanno fatto tutti i miei amici e quindi devo farlo anche io" è quanto di più sbagliato possa esistere. Ognuno matura in autonomia, ognuno deve rispettare i propri tempi, che siano 15 anni o 20 per me è indifferente perchè non possiamo generalizzare così tanto.
> ...


Questo lo quoto
Figurati io che in questo ambito valuto anche l'ultima virgola pur di eliminare il più possibile le possibilità di pentirmene


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei fare notare che per andare al museo con gli insegnanti è chiesta l'autorizzazione dei genitori. Voi vi assumereste la responsabilità di un o una minorenne in casa vostra?
> E se uno dei due forzasse l'altro vi rendereste complici, avendo fornito lo spazio? E se la ragazza rimanesse incinta?
> Sembra fuori luogo un'osservazione legale, ma è per fare notare che i minorenni sono minorenni e gli adulti sono, dovrebbero essere, adulti.
> Va bene 15? E perché no 14? Va bene 14? E perché no 13? E così via..,


ma brunetta, dipende.
l'età per fare x/y/z dipende dal minore, dai suoi genitori, dalle circostanze.
ho lasciato mio figlio di 11 anni per k tempo solo in casa col minore a.
lo lascerei per tempo n col minore s.
non lo lascerei coi minori b, c, d.
non hai mai portato in auto un amico dei tuoi figli?
io sì, e li ho pure ospitati a dormire.
mi sentivo più 'responsabilizzata' nella prima circostanza, che nella seconda.
se rimane incinta NO, non mi sentirei assolutamente responsabile perché 
ho fornito i locali, ma eventualmente perché mio figlio/figlia ha agito in maniera
pericolosa per se stesso/a e per gli altri (non utilizzando precauzioni, ovvero infilandosi
in una situazione che non era in grado di gestire).


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dopo averli visti al parco ho pensato che mai vorrei vedere i miei figli così
> Quindi non presto la mia camera, non passano la notte a casa mia ma quando non ci sono meglio da me che in giro
> Il dubbio resta sull'età


Ti capisco, ma per me è necessario avere il coraggio di correre qualche rischio, di farlo correre ai figli. E' un azzardo, ma paga (sulla lunga distanza) più di qualsiasi "agevolazione".



Nicka ha detto:


> E "di nascosto" non lo dicevo per far passare l'idea di vergogna, quanto di privacy e di intimità.
> Se un adolescente si confida con i genitori e dice che sta iniziando ad avere una vita sessuale attiva i genitori possono intervenire indicando le vie migliori, insegnando loro la prevenzione di malattie e gravidanze, *ma i genitori non sono appunto amici*, hanno un ruolo ben diverso.


Il neretto per me è lo snodo della questione: totale confusione da parte dei genitori che avallando tutto si pongono sullo stesso piano dei figli. Tanto ormai ci si veste allo stesso modo, si ascolta la stessa musica, si usano social e altri mezzi tecnologici alla stessa stregua; spesso i genitori si separano e hanno una vita amoroso/sessuale variegata alla luce del sole e dunque viene facilissimo, anche per avere riconosciuta la propria vita sessuale, sdoganare quella dei figli senza assumere comunque la posizione dell'educatore. Il coraggio del "no" senza se e senza ma ormai è merce rarissima; i figli tentano il ricatto affettivo con grande successo. Sono grandissimi in questo, ci provano sempre: perchè dovrebbero faticare per ottenere ciò che con un po' di silenzio colpevolizzante conquistano facilmente?
Nel caso di figli di separati, per quello che vedo, la situazione descritta è lampante e, come dice una mia amica, agli adolescenti il melodramma piace, il problema è che i genitori li prendono troppo sul serio; farli sgonfiare per conto proprio lasciando loro il tempo e l'energia per sfangarsela da soli, senza per forza essere superpresenti in ogni anfratto della loro vita, per me sarebbe l'atteggiamento giusto, ovviamente previo, come dice bene Nicka, un buon terreno coltivato a monte.


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> I miei figli stanno in casa con gli amici da soli. Ora il grande è maggiorenne ma il piccolo ha quasi 14 anni.
> Vero che sono sempre stati in casa tra maschi. Vero anche che ho fatto a loro una testa tanto con il rispetto verso le donne per cui su questo sarei tranquilla.
> *Quello che accade in casa accadrebbe al parco. Sempre responsabile saresti. A meno che non li fai andare nemmeno al parco da soli o tornare a casa da soli o andarsi a mangiare un panino con j compagni di scuola.*


esatto!


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi viene l'idea che tanti genitori non sappiano quanto sono importanti e quanto sia importante per i loro figli quello che i genitori pensano e quello che ritengono giusto e sbagliato.
> Basta che i genitori abbiano le idee :mexican:chiare


 cioé????
quà la preoccupazione mia è che il figlio sia troppo condizionato da ciò che io ritengo giusto o sbagliato.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi viene l'idea che tanti genitori non sappiano quanto sono importanti e quanto sia importante per i loro figli quello che i genitori pensano e quello che ritengono giusto e sbagliato.
> Basta che i genitori abbiano le idee :mexican:chiare



Parlo ovviamente per quello che vivo e vedo intorno a me: di genitori con le idee chiare ne vedo ben pochi. Da una parte c'è la convinzione di non dover ripercorrere gli stessi errori educativi di cui si è stati oggetto, dall'altra poche idee ma confuse: perlopiù assisto ad un lassismo generalizzato, a enormi spazi importanti lasciati nelle mani dei figli nei quali si interagisce per una quantità di dettagli per me irrilevanti che in realtà nulla vanno a significare nella sostanza. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: si è presenti per giustificarli in ogni dove (scuola, amici, relazioni varie) ma si perde di vista l'insieme della persona, la sua educazione a lunga gittata, e si finisce per crescere dei piccoli despoti che pretendono pure la propria camera da letto per trombare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> cioé????
> quà la preoccupazione mia è che il figlio sia troppo condizionato da ciò che io ritengo giusto o sbagliato.



Personalmente la trovo una preoccupazione assurda. Io sono il genitore, io ho il compito di educare i miei figli e di dargli tutti gli strumenti, attraverso quello che sono e faccio, per crearsi una sua opinione delle cose che potrà assomigliare alla mia, ma che ha la facoltà di divergere anche totalmente. 

Scusa, e se non gli dici tu che sei la madre cosa è giusto e sbagliato, a chi va affidato questo compito? Qualcuno deve pur  tracciare una via educativa nella vita di un bambino/adolescente, no?


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il nodo centrale secondo me è proprio il ruolo di genitore.
Anche senza arrivare all' argomento sesso, vedo oggi molti genitori quasi spaventati di farlo, nel senso che abdicano al loro ruolo di esempi e di guide per cercare a tutti i costi di essere amici dei loro figli. Evidentemente sentono la paura ed il peso della disapprovazione che le loro decisioni possaono causare. 
Cercare a tutti i costi di evitare i conflitti nel breve termine porta però inevitabilmente ad avere problemi ben più seri, quando i figli crescendo si trovano davvero a dover cercare dei riferimenti e non avendone, sono più esposti ad errori di comportamento e valutazione.
Se nessuno ha fornito loro un metro di misura, non possiamo pretendere che ne sviluppino uno loro, da soli nel breve termine.
Il sesso è un argomento, ma vedo che si potrebbe parlare di questo su molti altri aspetti della vita, dal modo di vestire, allo studio, al modo di rapportarsi in società. 
Una mia carissima amica e suo marito (meno per fortuna) arrivano a chiedere alle loro figlie adolescenti persino cosa  piacerebbe fare la domenica, dove andare, o comunque l'approvazione persino di cose banalissime, con l'effetto che quando poi, certe cose sono proprio impossibili da fare, devono dire di no, con conseguenti musi lunghi, pianti e strepiti. 
Una autentica follia.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma brunetta, dipende.
> l'età per fare x/y/z dipende dal minore, dai suoi genitori, dalle circostanze.
> ho lasciato mio figlio di 11 anni per k tempo solo in casa col minore a.
> lo lascerei per tempo n col minore s.
> ...





Horny ha detto:


> cioé????
> quà la preoccupazione mia è che il figlio sia troppo condizionato da ciò che io ritengo giusto o sbagliato.



Ben lo so che essere genitori significa assumersi una responsabilità enorme.
Fortunatamente non ci si trova di colpo un adolescente in casa, ma ci cresce. Questo ci dovrebbe lasciare il tempo per capire cosa pensiamo della vita e di cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato.
E quando si hanno le idee chiare si auspica la stessa chiarezza anche per i figli. Nessun spavento.
La responsabilità per un minorenne è sempre dei genitori. Puoi benissimo dire che sia stato lui a non sapere valutare le conseguenze, però poi dovrai accollarti tu il mantenimento del nipote o la responsabilità legale di un aborto e tutte le conseguenze emotive di questa scelta,


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma per me è necessario avere il coraggio di correre qualche rischio, di farlo correre ai figli. E' un azzardo, ma paga (sulla lunga distanza) più di qualsiasi "agevolazione


Esempio: Mio figlio mi dice se può portare a casa la sua ragazza. No è la risposta. Vengono aggrediti spiati o che ne so mentre sono appartati. Mi sento in colpa? Si. Potevo evitarlo.
Mio figlio non mi chiede nulla e si caccia in una situazione simile. Mi spiace, non mi sento in colpa ma sicuramente gli fornisco l'alternativa per la prossima volta. 
E mi domando anche perché non me ne abbia parlato. Quale chiusura ha visto in me che lo ha portato a non "fidarsi" di me


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il nodo centrale secondo me è proprio il ruolo di genitore.
> Anche senza arrivare all' argomento sesso, vedo oggi molti genitori quasi spaventati di farlo, nel senso che abdicano al loro ruolo di esempi e di guide per cercare a tutti i costi di essere amici dei loro figli. Evidentemente sentono la paura ed il peso della disapprovazione che le loro decisioni possaono causare.
> Cercare a tutti i costi di evitare i conflitti nel breve termine porta però inevitabilmente ad avere problemi ben più seri, quando i figli crescendo si trovano davvero a dover cercare dei riferimenti e non avendone, sono più esposti ad errori di comportamento e valutazione.
> Se nessuno ha fornito loro un metro di misura, non possiamo pretendere che ne sviluppino uno loro, da soli nel breve termine.
> ...


Se la follia di scaricare le responsabilità sui minori è la prassi, contrariamente a quanto credono, cresceranno senza senso di responsabilità.
Se decidono le vacanze senza essersi assunti l'onere di guadagnare quanto necessario, che scelta è?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Personalmente la trovo una preoccupazione assurda. Io sono il genitore, io ho il compito di educare i miei figli e di dargli tutti gli strumenti, attraverso quello che sono e faccio, per crearsi una sua opinione delle cose che potrà assomigliare alla mia, ma che ha la facoltà di divergere anche totalmente.
> 
> Scusa, e se non gli dici tu che sei la madre cosa è giusto e sbagliato, a chi va affidato questo compito? Qualcuno deve pur  tracciare una via educativa nella vita di un bambino/adolescente, no?


Quoto


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Personalmente la trovo una preoccupazione assurda. Io sono il genitore, io ho il compito di educare i miei figli e di dargli tutti gli strumenti, attraverso quello che sono e faccio, per crearsi una sua opinione delle cose che potrà assomigliare alla mia, ma che ha la facoltà di divergere anche totalmente.
> 
> Scusa, e se non gli dici tu che sei la madre cosa è giusto e sbagliato, a chi va affidato questo compito? Qualcuno deve pur  tracciare una via educativa nella vita di un bambino/adolescente, no?


vedo che a mio figlio dispiace deludermi, 
o forse non vuole prendersi responsabilità, per il momento.
o forse non ci sono molte cose che io ritenga giuste o sbagliate a prescindere.
non amo i club.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> vedo che a mio figlio dispiace deludermi,
> o forse non vuole prendersi responsabilità, per il momento.
> o forse non ci sono molte cose che io ritenga giuste o sbagliate a prescindere.
> non amo i club.


Non vorrei deludere te, ma tuo figlio è un bambino e del mondo, della vita, delle relazioni non sa nulla di proprio oltre quello che ha sperimentato con i 25 compagni di scuola.

Il suo mondo e il suo riferimento sei tu.


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto
> Figurati io che in questo ambito valuto anche l'ultima virgola pur di eliminare il più possibile le possibilità di pentirmene


Dobbiamo però prendere in considerazione che anche il pentimento è parte della crescita.
Più che insegnare ai nostri figli quello che è giusto e sbagliato e più che indicare la via per non rovinarsi non possiamo fare secondo me. A prescindere dal fatto che un genitore debba sempre essere presente per quanto possibile.
Il fatto di non pentirsi è la fine di un percorso di educazione che è fondamentalmente funzionato, se hai avuto una buona educazione hai quegli strumenti che ti permettono di vivere le cose nella maniera migliore possibile e ti porta a fare scelte delle quali non ti potrai mai pentire, anche se sono scelte sbagliate.

Io vorrei solo dire che sono figlia di genitori molto severi e con un'impostazione d'altri tempi.
Già solo il fatto che io vada a convivere li sta mettendo in difficoltà perchè per loro educazione e cultura il passo sarebbe il matrimonio. E ho ormai una certa eh, resto però la loro bambina! 
Non ho mai avuto modo di parlare di sesso coi miei, le mie esperienze sono sempre state scelte personali ed intime, il mio sapere è sempre stato ricerca personale, ma mi hanno sempre insegnato cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato nei rapporti con le persone. Ed errori ne ho fatti per carità, ma in maniera consapevole.
E' sbagliando che si impara, non vivendo sotto una campana di vetro.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dobbiamo però prendere in considerazione che anche il pentimento è parte della crescita.
> Più che insegnare ai nostri figli quello che è giusto e sbagliato e più che indicare la via per non rovinarsi non possiamo fare secondo me. A prescindere dal fatto che un genitore debba sempre essere presente per quanto possibile.
> Il fatto di non pentirsi è la fine di un percorso di educazione che è fondamentalmente funzionato, se hai avuto una buona educazione hai quegli strumenti che ti permettono di vivere le cose nella maniera migliore possibile e ti porta a fare scelte delle quali non ti potrai mai pentire, anche se sono scelte sbagliate.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te sulla campana di vetro. Infatti non sono ben vista tra le mamme dei miei figli proprio perché non sono iperprotettiva.
Il piccolo sta per andare in gita a barcellona, leggo delle cose nella chat di gruppo delle mamme della classe che mi fanno cadere le palle a terra.
Ho sempre fatto la raptesentNte e quest'anno ho rinunciato perché capisco che non riesco a portare avanti idee che non mi appartengono.
Quello che intendevo è che non credo che necessariamente bisogna avere esperienze negative per crescere o imparare.
Io credo di non averne avute e se le ho avute non le ricordo. In qualche situazione mi ci sono cacciata volontariamente ma valutando gli ipotetici rischi e soprattutto se sarei stata in grado di gestire il pentirmene


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esempio: Mio figlio mi dice se può portare a casa la sua ragazza. No è la risposta. Vengono aggrediti spiati o che ne so mentre sono appartati. *Mi sento in colpa? Si. Potevo evitarlo*.
> Mio figlio non mi chiede nulla e si caccia in una situazione simile. Mi spiace, *non mi sento in colpa* ma sicuramente gli fornisco l'alternativa per la prossima volta.
> E mi domando anche perché non me ne abbia parlato. Quale chiusura ha visto in me che lo ha portato a non "fidarsi" di me


Le scelte educative dovrebbero però venire in risposta ai figli che crescono, non a potenziali sensi di colpa dei genitori. Almeno in misura prevalente.


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non vorrei deludere te*, ma tuo figlio è un bambino e del mondo, della vita, delle relazioni non sa nulla di proprio oltre quello che ha sperimentato con i 25 compagni di scuola.
> 
> Il suo mondo e il suo riferimento sei tu.


appunto.
lo so. e mi preoccupa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> appunto.
> lo so. e mi preoccupa.


Ti tocca 


:abbraccio:


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dobbiamo però prendere in considerazione che anche il pentimento è parte della crescita.
> *Più che insegnare ai nostri figli quello che è giusto e sbagliato e più che indicare la via per non rovinarsi non possiamo fare secondo me*. A prescindere dal fatto che un genitore debba sempre essere presente per quanto possibile.
> Il fatto di non pentirsi è la fine di un percorso di educazione che è fondamentalmente funzionato, se hai avuto una buona educazione hai quegli strumenti che ti permettono di vivere le cose nella maniera migliore possibile e ti porta a fare scelte delle quali non ti potrai mai pentire, anche se sono scelte sbagliate.
> 
> ...



... su quel che ho messo in grassetto non concordo proprio 

Perché se fosse come dici tu, i genitori sarebbero il parametro della infallibilità. Dovremmo tutti quanti avere genitori infallibili. Che non stanno manco a farsi le domande e le discussioni che stiamo facendo noi in questo preciso istante. E dovrebbero esistere verità pressoché universali.

E viceversa - altra cosa a cui non credo - quando un figlio fa un errore la colpa sarebbe del genitore sempre e comunque.

No.

Secondo me un buon genitore ti fornisce un modello. Ed indicazioni su ciò che è bene e ciò che è male. Ti dà dei "valori", ti consegna dei contenitori, ti sta vicino mentre TU riempi questi contenitori. Delle tue esperienze. Nel tuo percorso di vita.

Parli di "errori fatti in maniera consapevole": cosa intendi? Esperienze che andavano consciamente contro i parametri della tua educazione? Bè... è strano. Perché per mia esperienza sono assai pochi gli errori che si fanno consciamente. Che la consapevolezza di avere commesso un errore di solito giunge quando è tardi, mica prima.
Perché non esistono, sti parametri quasi granitici.


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

per tornare in tema.
conosco da vicino un caso in cui è accaduto proprio questo.
*due quindicenni* hanno avuto rapporti sessuali con conseguente
gravidanza e parto.
sì, parto. :blank:
voi come vi sareste comportati, foste stati i rispettivi genitori?


----------



## Divì (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dobbiamo però prendere in considerazione che anche il pentimento è parte della crescita.
> Più che insegnare ai nostri figli quello che è giusto e sbagliato e più che indicare la via per non rovinarsi non possiamo fare secondo me. A prescindere dal fatto che un genitore debba sempre essere presente per quanto possibile.
> Il fatto di non pentirsi è la fine di un percorso di educazione che è fondamentalmente funzionato, se hai avuto una buona educazione hai quegli strumenti che ti permettono di vivere le cose nella maniera migliore possibile e ti porta a fare scelte delle quali non ti potrai mai pentire, anche se sono scelte sbagliate.
> 
> ...


Quoto .... cosa aspetti a riprodurti ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> per tornare in tema.
> conosco da vicino un caso in cui è accaduto proprio questo.
> *due quindicenni* hanno avuto rapporti sessuali con conseguente
> gravidanza e parto.
> ...



So di diversi casi del genere. Uno riguarda una compagna delle elementari di mio figlio.
I genitori hanno fatto quello che hanno fatto tutti quelli che ho conosciuto. Si sono fatti carico del bambino e hanno permesso ai figli di continuare gli studi e trovare un lavoro.
Un compagno di classe di mio figlio era un figlio del liceo. I genitori si sono poi sposati con altri.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> per tornare in tema.
> conosco da vicino un caso in cui è accaduto proprio questo.
> *due quindicenni* hanno avuto rapporti sessuali con conseguente
> gravidanza e parto.
> ...


Avrei cercato di convincerli ad abortire.
Non credo che si possano obbligare però pur essendo minorenni.


----------



## Divì (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So di diversi casi del genere. Uno riguarda una compagna delle elementari di mio figlio.
> I genitori hanno fatto quello che hanno fatto tutti quelli che ho conosciuto. Si sono fatti carico del bambino e hanno permesso ai figli di continuare gli studi e trovare un lavoro.
> Un compagno di classe di mio figlio era un figlio del liceo. I genitori si sono poi sposati con altri.


Anche io ho incontrato un paio di casi analoghi.
Una coppia si è sposata appena possibile, sono rimasti sposati venti anni poi si sono separati.
Un'altra coppia ha continuato a frequentarsi senza sposarsi. Non so poi se dopo l'abbiano fatto.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> per tornare in tema.
> conosco da vicino un caso in cui è accaduto proprio questo.
> *due quindicenni* hanno avuto rapporti sessuali con conseguente
> gravidanza e parto.
> ...


avrei accolto il bimbo o la bimba, ovviamente.


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> per tornare in tema.
> conosco da vicino un caso in cui è accaduto proprio questo.
> *due quindicenni* hanno avuto rapporti sessuali con conseguente
> gravidanza e parto.
> ...


I miei figli sono ormai maggiorenni, e al momento non vedo all'orizzonte seri pretendenti.  Se fosse successo qualcosa prima ovviamente mi sarei adoperato in ogni modo per "sistemarli", tenedo la creatura ovviamente se loro lo avessero desiderato. Mia moglie sarebbe sicuramente impazzita di gioia.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vorrei precisare che ovviamente mi occuperei del bambino ma sarebbe per me la seconda opzione dopo aver comunque ribaltato mio figlio per non aver preso precauzioni.


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I quindicenni di oggi sono tuoi nipoti.
> 
> Vivono in un mondo diverso e figli di genitori diversi.


e cosa ho detto io


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare che ovviamente mi occuperei del bambino ma sarebbe per me la seconda opzione dopo aver comunque *ribaltato* mio figlio per non aver preso precauzioni.


Accidenti , come un calzino?

Comunque hai ragione, le precauzioni sono importanti, della mia generazione, dove abito, penso che un buon 50% si sia sposato tra i 25 e i 30 perchè la morosa rimaneva incinta, e non era per ignoranza dei meccanismi, la possibilità di evitare c'era, era un fatto penso solo di irragionevolezza.
Mi sono sempre interrogato su sta cosa.


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So di diversi casi del genere. Uno riguarda una compagna delle elementari di mio figlio.
> I genitori hanno fatto quello che hanno fatto tutti quelli che ho conosciuto. Si sono fatti carico del bambino e hanno permesso ai figli di continuare gli studi e trovare un lavoro.
> Un compagno di classe di mio figlio era un figlio del liceo. I genitori si sono poi sposati con altri.


nel nostro caso la famiglia di lei si fa carico dei 2 adolescenti
e della nascitura.
la sorella cede la camera ai 3.
lui prosegue la scuola serale a fatica. lei no.

ora, a 20 anni,
*hanno 2 figli di 4 e 2 anni.*
si sono lasciati.
lei ha un nuovo compagno, che frequenta anche con figli e genitori.
(si assentava di notte mollando i figli alla madre....)


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrei cercato di convincerli ad abortire.
> Non credo che si possano obbligare però pur essendo minorenni.


obbligare no...indirizzare?
nel caso che conosco si è indirizzato, infatti.
solo che la famiglia di lui non saltava dalla gioia.
figuriamoci col secondo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è questione di ostacolare secondo me, la questione è che bisognerebbe agire a monte.
> Fare capire a un quindicenne che cosa è giusto o sbagliato credo sia cosa molto difficile, già non si riesce a vietare la sigaretta o la bevuta, tanto per fare un esempio...figuriamoci quanto possa essere difficile "vietare" rapporti quando siamo tutti consapevoli di quanto sia bello il sesso (e decisamente più salutare di una sigaretta o una birra).
> Agire a monte significa educare al sentimento. Oggi il sesso è visto e vissuto come un gioco, sia chiaro...per me è un bel gioco, ma andrebbe vissuto con consapevolezza e un minimo di maturità.
> Credo che qui ognuno di noi abbia provato le prime pulsioni da molto giovane. Io avevo stimoli e fantasie fin da piccolina, ma non prendiamoci in giro...a 15 anni è troppo presto. Vero è che ognuno raggiunge la propria maturità quando capita, ma 15 anni resta presto. Io sono arrivata a comprendere cose di me intorno ai 18/19 anni e mi reputavo comunque immatura per vivermi con tranquillità. E le mie fantasie e voglie sono rimaste immutate negli anni, quindi grossi cambiamenti non ne ho avuti...però se avessi vissuto certe cose a quell'età credo che mi sarei rovinata o comunque non le avrei apprezzate quanto averle vissute da grande.
> ...


Spettacolare.
Quoto quoto e quoto.


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare che ovviamente mi occuperei del bambino ma sarebbe per me la seconda opzione dopo aver comunque ribaltato mio figlio per non aver preso precauzioni.


si fosse trattato di mia figlia/o pure per me.
avrei messo i due di fronte alla enoooooorme responsabilità.
altro che sorella che va a dormire in salotto o vacanza al mare con la coppietta in attesa.
(e a me non dispiacerebbe affatto avere un altro paio di figli....)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma per me è necessario avere il coraggio di correre qualche rischio, di farlo correre ai figli. E' un azzardo, ma paga (sulla lunga distanza) più di qualsiasi "agevolazione".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti aggiungi a nicka e brunetta che, arrivando tardi, dovrei quotare in ogni singolo post.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Personalmente la trovo una preoccupazione assurda. Io sono il genitore, io ho il compito di educare i miei figli e di dargli tutti gli strumenti, attraverso quello che sono e faccio, per crearsi una sua opinione delle cose che potrà assomigliare alla mia, ma che ha la facoltà di divergere anche totalmente.
> 
> Scusa, e se non gli dici tu che sei la madre cosa è giusto e sbagliato, a chi va affidato questo compito? Qualcuno deve pur  tracciare una via educativa nella vita di un bambino/adolescente, no?


Ritieniti quotata nei secoli dei secoli amen.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> per tornare in tema.
> conosco da vicino un caso in cui è accaduto proprio questo.
> *due quindicenni* hanno avuto rapporti sessuali con conseguente
> gravidanza e parto.
> ...


Non ci sarebbero tante alternative.
Cercherei di collaborare con mia figlia nella gestione del bambino senza però renderle facile la vita. Avrebbe l'opportunità di imparare concretamente cosa sia un fatto che ti cambia la vita per sempre.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ritieniti quotata nei secoli dei secoli amen.


Erroracci compresi? 

(grazie  )


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> obbligare no...indirizzare?
> nel caso che conosco si è indirizzato, infatti.
> solo che la famiglia di lui non saltava dalla gioia.
> figuriamoci col secondo.


IndiriZare in maniera più che decisa, almeno io la penso così ma poi appunto la decisione credo debba essere loro. Non so se intervengano u serviI sociali o altro. 
Io penso che a un errore (da cretini) sarebbe il caso di non aggiungerne un altro


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non ci sarebbero tante alternative.
> Cercherei di collaborare con mia figlia nella gestione del bambino senza però renderle facile la vita. Avrebbe l'opportunità di imparare concretamente cosa sia un fatto che ti cambia la vita per sempre.


lasceresti decidere a lei quindi, volesse interrompere la gravidanza?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

*però*

Non si può neanche accorgersi che dei quindicenni sono solo dei quindicenni quando si verificano le naturali conseguenze del sesso.
Il mio stupore nasceva proprio dal credere che, in situazioni agevolate, dei quindicenni si sarebbero comportati in modo responsabile.
Magari non li consideriamo maturi per tante cose, perché considerarli maturi per il sesso quando dobbiamo ancora sollecitarli per studiare per le interrogazioni?


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> IndiriZare in maniera più che decisa, almeno io la penso così ma poi appunto la decisione credo debba essere loro. Non so se intervengano u serviI sociali o altro.
> Io penso che a un errore (da cretini) sarebbe il caso di non aggiungerne un altro


sì, sono intervenuti assistenti sociali (tuttora).
la madre di lei ha condizionato la vicenda a monte e a valle.
francamente, conoscendo bene questa donna....a mettermi nei
panni dei genitori di lui :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può neanche accorgersi che dei quindicenni sono solo dei quindicenni quando si verificano le naturali conseguenze del sesso.
> *Il mio stupore nasceva proprio dal credere che, in situazioni agevolate, dei quindicenni si sarebbero comportati in modo responsabile.
> *Magari non li consideriamo maturi per tante cose, perché considerarli maturi per il sesso quando dobbiamo ancora sollecitarli per studiare per le interrogazioni?


chiaramente emerge il contrario.
il motivo è che pure la madre di lei ha un cervello da quindicenne.

a no, certo. infatti dubito moooooolto che mio figlio sarà precoce nel sesso.
dovrò spiegargli molto bene di non emulare nessuno, né sentirsi condizionato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> lasceresti decidere a lei quindi, volesse interrompere la gravidanza?


Se questa fosse la sua decisione finale, dopo averle dato tutte le opportunità e averla messa in condizione di scegliere liberamente, non potrei oppormi.
Di certo non cercherei di convincerla a farlo.


----------



## Lucrezia (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può neanche accorgersi che dei quindicenni sono solo dei quindicenni quando si verificano le naturali conseguenze del sesso.
> Il mio stupore nasceva proprio dal credere che, in situazioni agevolate, dei quindicenni si sarebbero comportati in modo responsabile.
> Magari non li consideriamo maturi per tante cose, perché considerarli maturi per il sesso quando dobbiamo ancora sollecitarli per studiare per le interrogazioni?


Sì, tu hai ragione.  Ed è vero anche il contrario, di caso in  caso: che laddove regnano troppi no, e troppi scontri, spesso il figlio rimane con un lato per sempre infantile, per sempre in ribellione contro il genitore a prescindere,  anche da adulto, anche quano diventa genitore lui stesso. C'è un equilibrio, ma quell'equilibrio presumo sia unico per ogni individuo  per ogni nucleo famigliare. Per me il mistero di essere genitore è maestoso e terribile. Mi sono sempre chiesta, come si faccia a sentire quel che è più giusto,  quando ci si accorga per la prima volta che un figlio è una creatura completamente diversa da sé e persino che quello che poteva essere ottimo per noi da piccoli, per lui è un trauma e viceversa. Io continuo a chiedermi se saprò separare quel che sapevo io o che era giusto per me da piccola con quello che saprà e sarà un figlio. Come si fa, come fate? Come decidete cosa giova maggiormente a un figlio? Con l'istinto, pian piano con l'esperienza?  Con delle regole decise prima in maniera teorica? Basandosi sulla propria infanzia, sulle cose ben riuscite e quelle da evitare?  Come si fa? Chiedo perché per me rimane,  appunto, un magnifico mistero.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì, tu hai ragione.  Ed è vero anche il contrario, di caso in  caso: che laddove regnano troppi no, e troppi scontri, spesso il figlio rimane con un lato per sempre infantile, per sempre in ribellione contro il genitore a prescindere,  anche da adulto, anche quano diventa genitore lui stesso. C'è un equilibrio, ma quell'equilibrio presumo sia unico per ogni individuo  per ogni nucleo famigliare. Per me il mistero di essere genitore è maestoso e terribile. Mi sono sempre chiesta, come si faccia a sentire quel che è più giusto,  quando ci si accorga per la prima volta che un figlio è una creatura completamente diversa da sé e persino che quello che poteva essere ottimo per noi da piccoli, per lui è un trauma e viceversa. Io continuo a chiedermi se saprò separare quel che sapevo io o che era giusto per me da piccola con quello che saprà e sarà un figlio. Come si fa, come fate? Come decidete cosa giova maggiormente a un figlio? Con l'istinto, pian piano con l'esperienza?  Con delle regole decise prima in maniera teorica? Basandosi sulla propria infanzia, sulle cose ben riuscite e quelle da evitare?  Come si fa? Chiedo perché per me rimane,  appunto, un magnifico mistero.


Credo che si faccia come per ogni cosa: si cerca di tradurre in pratica i propri principi, con una grande attenzione per interpretare i bisogni di un figli senza credere che un bambino sia in grado né di consapevolezza né di espressione esplicita.

Si può anche leggere qualche libro. Male non fa :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... su quel che ho messo in grassetto non concordo proprio
> 
> Perché se fosse come dici tu, i genitori sarebbero il parametro della infallibilità. Dovremmo tutti quanti avere genitori infallibili. Che non stanno manco a farsi le domande e le discussioni che stiamo facendo noi in questo preciso istante. E dovrebbero esistere verità pressoché universali.
> 
> ...


Ma no, per carità...quale infallibilità?
Io intendevo semplicemente che più che dare indicazioni riguardo al vivere secondo il proprio vissuto e il modello che i genitori incarnano non si può fare. Siamo tutti esseri umani, con pregi e difetti, tutti facciamo errori e proprio in virtù di questo possiamo indicare la via per non farne. Al netto del fatto che è l'errore, secondo me, che fa crescere.

Per errori fatti in maniera consapevole intendo esattamente quello che ho detto.
Tu hai la tua esperienza, io invece ho la mia e tante delle cose che ho fatto sono state errori coscienti e consapevoli e voluti. E di certo non l'ho capito dopo che stavo per sbagliare, ma prima. Non è questione di parametri granitici, è solo questione di scegliere per se stessi una strada da percorrere, per una serie di motivi.
C'è chi procede su una strada pulita, dritta, senza intoppi e chi invece decide di andar per sentieri impervi, inciampando e graffiandosi con le sterpaglie. Ma la propria strada è sempre una scelta.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> per tornare in tema.
> conosco da vicino un caso in cui è accaduto proprio questo.
> *due quindicenni* hanno avuto rapporti sessuali con conseguente
> gravidanza e parto.
> ...


mi sarebbe venuto un coccolone...però che si può fare? Si accetta con gioia una creatura...


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Divertente.
> Fino ad un paio di anni fa, andare a dormire in casa del mio lui d'allora, stessa stanza, appartamento non vuoto, era un dramma.
> A 16-17 anni tutti avevano la loro vita sessuale abbastanza regolare, comunque, ma mai alla luce del sole rispetto ai loro genitori. Quello era inammissibile.
> 
> ...


Ciao. Si, è anche cosa culturale.  Ad esempio, anni dopo, quando io e il mio compagno, convivente da anni, andavamo a Napoli dai genitori, non potevamo dormire nello stesso letto. Nonostante loro sapessero che vivevamo insieme e si facessero anzi occasionalmente ospitare da noi. Ma da adolescenti, il passare i week end insieme non era tanto una questione sessuale, era una cosa sociale, un 'entrare nella famiglia'. Perché per il sesso ci si sarebbe comunque arrabattati facilmente. Ma credo fosse, per noi un essere riconosciuti e per gli adulti inquadrare la vita relazionale dell'adolescente in una forma conosciuta e non trasgressiva.
In che senso senti che sia mancata l'educazione sentimental-sessuale?  Che cosa pensi ci avrebbero dovuto insegnare o trasmettere di diverso per aiutarci ad essere più consapevoli? Da un punto di vista generazionale o personale


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che si faccia come per ogni cosa: si cerca di tradurre in pratica i propri principi, con una grande attenzione per interpretare i bisogni di un figli senza credere che un bambino sia in grado né di consapevolezza né di espressione esplicita.
> 
> Si può anche leggere qualche libro. Male non fa :mexican:


Sì.  E magari è più naturale e spontaneo di quel che temo io :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì.  E magari è più naturale e spontaneo di quel che temo io :carneval:


In effetti vi fate delle seghe assurde. 
Basta pensare che per i tuoi figli ( o futuri figli, non so) tu sei l'unica madre che possono avere. Bella o brutta, intelligente o sciocca, empatia o anaffettiva: sei tu la loro madre. 
E non devi aver pura a fare delle scelte. 
Come con tutto ciò che è importante anche con i figli ci vuole buon senso. 
Non si può trattarli da esseri incapaci di intendere e di volere, ma nemmeno da nostri pari.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2016)

A 9 anni io e i miei amici andavamo in pineta, ci spogliavamo nudi e giocavamo.
I genitori non sapevano nulla, non immaginavano nulla, stavano seduti sulla panchina.
Lo facevamo di nascosto.
A 11 giocavo a nascondino la sera, avevamo l'ora di rientro, ma se volevamo potevamo fare qualsiasi cosa.
Una mia amica ogni sera limonava con uno diverso. I genitori non sapevano niente.
Io avrei voluto fare "tutto" a partire dai 12, ma non beccavo niente, a differenza di altri miei amici un po' più grandicelli che potevano già andare in discoteca la domenica pomeriggio. 
In terza media c'era già chi faceva sesso e ricordo delle foto di nudo di una ragazza di seconda che si era fatto un mio compagno.
Quelle di 15 ci sembravano grandi e non ci filavano di striscio, di solito uscivano con ragazzi più grandi di loro.
Avevo una compagna in terza media che usciva con quelli che avevano la macchina.
Malgrado l'intenzione ho cominciato a piacere alle ragazze a 16 anni, prima ero troppo infantile.
Mia moglie aveva 17 anni quando andammo insieme in vacanza da soli e non ero il suo primo ragazzo fisso, a 14 anni stava con uno di 20, per dire.
Prima di lei avevo un'altra ragazza. Ricordo che mio padre ci prestò casa sua, per stare più comodi, perché in auto non era il massimo.
Un'altra mia tipa aveva avuto la sua prima esperienza anale a 15 anni.
Il suo primo pompino a 11. 
Gli ormoni si scatenano a quell'età, e in contemporanea le prime ribellioni.
I genitori escono dalla tua vita, io mi vergognavo pure di farmi vedere insieme a mia madre, questo poteva essere di dileggio presso i miei coetanei.
CI preoccupiamo del sesso, ma all'epoca il problema principale era la droga.
Circolava già alle medie. Il secondo problema era il bullismo, la violenza che serpeggiava tra i coetanei, le prese in giro (si arrivava alle mani e agli sputi, e una volta un ragazzino mi minacciò col coltello).
I pedofili: le mamme dell'epoca erano ignoranti, non percepivano l'esistenza di questo problema, e quindi racconti in merito ne ho raccolti.
Questo è quello che ricordo del mio periodo.
I ragazzini di oggi sono mediamente più protetti da adulti consapevoli ma restano molto da soli e accedono ai contenuti pornografici che offre internet senza troppi problemi, usano tantissimo i social network (per chi li conosce sa di quali contenuti sto parlando). 
I genitori dovrebbero fornire l'assistenza necessaria per garantire la pluralità di informazioni che un web dove si usa il verbo "escile" troppo spesso non può garantire.
Non parlare di sesso con i propri figli, anche ad età in cui sembrano ancora bambini, far finta che non esistano le pulsioni è per me sbagliato. Se questo vuol dire anche assecondarli nella ricerca del sesso perché no.
Non sto parlando solo di un rapporto completo, che può avvenire a 14 come a 20 ma di sesso, che può anche essere petting o altro, che richiede intimità. 
Non è facile, lo ammetto, ma è necessario.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A 9 anni io e i miei amici andavamo in pineta, ci spogliavamo nudi e giocavamo.
> I genitori non sapevano nulla, non immaginavano nulla, stavano seduti sulla panchina.
> Lo facevamo di nascosto.
> A 11 giocavo a nascondino la sera, avevamo l'ora di rientro, ma se volevamo potevamo fare qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


Io non ho fatto particolari studi in materia e in più ho un'esperienza molto limitata, ma secondo me stai facendo una grande confusione.
Parlare di sessualità ai figli e parlare della loro sessualità sono due cose ben diverse.
La prima compete ai genitori e agli educatori in generale, la seconda agli amici e alle persone fidate con cui sono in confidenza.
Assecondarli nella ricerca del sesso? 
Mi auguro vivamente che tu stia scherzando.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti vi fate delle seghe assurde.
> Basta pensare che per i tuoi figli ( o futuri figli, non so) tu sei l'unica madre che possono avere. Bella o brutta, intelligente o sciocca, empatia o anaffettiva: sei tu la loro madre.
> E non devi aver pura a fare delle scelte.
> Come con tutto ciò che è importante anche con i figli ci vuole buon senso.
> Non si può trattarli da esseri incapaci di intendere e di volere, ma nemmeno da nostri pari.


Sono d'accordo con te. Ognuno conosce i propri figli e fa le scelte dettate dalla propria coscienza e consapevolezza. 
Secondo me dare troppa libertà di decisione a dei ragazzini facendogli fare quello che gli passa per la testa senza vincoli o senza no gli preclude dall'imparare che nella vita ci sono anche dei no e che le cose vanno conquistate. 
Poi anche i genitori sbaglino. Io sono sempre convinta che avrei potuto essere migliore.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A 9 anni io e i miei amici andavamo in pineta, ci spogliavamo nudi e giocavamo.
> I genitori non sapevano nulla, non immaginavano nulla, stavano seduti sulla panchina.
> Lo facevamo di nascosto.
> A 11 giocavo a nascondino la sera, avevamo l'ora di rientro, ma se volevamo potevamo fare qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


Tutti noi abbiamo fatto le nostre esperienze chi prima chi poi. Così sarà per i nostri figli. Tra lo spiegare ad un bambino/ragazzo l'importanza di certe scelte e situazioni e concedere che facciano quello che vogliono quando lo vogliono in ambiente protetto solo perché così pensiamo che siano sotto controllo o tutelati per me è un errore. 
Il giusto o il sbagliato, il momento debito per un azione canno insegnati con l'educazione. Ed è logico che poi i ragazzi facciano in coscienza o di nascosto. Lo abbiamo fatto tutti. Ma pensare di assecondarli solo perché bon si vadano a cacciare in guai più grossi non esiste....perché lo faranno lo stesso. É nell'essere figli la voglia di fare qualcosa di nascosto.
Credo ci voglia solo buon senso da parte dei genitori a capire le situazioni. Imporre paletti dove servono e lasciare libertà sufficiente a guadagnarsi la maturità delle proprie scelte.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto particolari studi in materia e in più ho un'esperienza molto limitata, ma secondo me stai facendo una grande confusione.
> Parlare di sessualità ai figli e parlare della loro sessualità sono due cose ben diverse.
> La prima compete ai genitori e agli educatori in generale, la seconda agli amici e alle persone fidate con cui sono in confidenza.
> *Assecondarli nella ricerca del sesso?
> *Mi auguro vivamente che tu stia scherzando.


Non negarsi che lo ricerchino.
Il ruolo parentale  finisce con l'infanzia?
O la sessualità non fa parte dell'educazione?
E i genitori nell'approcciarla devono solo definire paletti?
A 15 anni mediamente una persona ricerca sesso.
Nella maggior parte dei casi non lo ammette ai genitori perché li sente estranei a questa ricerca, se non addirittura ostili.
I genitori possono anche far finta di non assecondare, ma mollare la casa senza dir niente ogni tanto e uscirsene lasciando ai propri figli gli spazi per far quello che vogliono, perché no?
A me sembra strano che si discuta su una cosa che abbiamo fatto o desiderato tutti.
Ovvero di avere la casa libera una volta ogni tanto.
Magari con l'ansia del ritorno dei genitori, ma comunque in un luogo molto più familiare e sereno che il divanetto di una discoteca o la panchina di un parco. 
Comunque, quando i genitori lavorano entrambi, il problema non si pone. Essendo ormai molto comune, non comprendo il senso del thread.
Il pomeriggio è libero a partire dalle medie, e le occasioni partono da quando cominci a invitare qualcuno a casa per studiare insieme.
Io purtroppo avevo mia nonna sempre in casa.
Una palla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ognuno conosce i propri figli e fa le scelte dettate dalla propria coscienza e consapevolezza.
> Secondo me dare troppa libertà di decisione a dei ragazzini facendogli fare quello che gli passa per la testa senza vincoli o senza no gli preclude dall'imparare che nella vita ci sono anche dei no e che le cose vanno conquistate.
> Poi anche i genitori sbaglino. Io sono sempre convinta che avrei potuto essere migliore.


Ma certo che sbagliamo. 
L'importante è sbagliate in buona fede.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non negarsi che lo ricerchino.
> Il ruolo parentale  finisce con l'infanzia?
> O la sessualità non fa parte dell'educazione?
> E i genitori nell'approcciarla devono solo definire paletti?
> ...


Ma chi è che nega che i ragazzi ricerchino il sesso? 
Che a quindici anni sia il loro pensiero dominante permettimi di dirti che è una sciocchezza. 
A meno che l'ambiente familiare abbia trasmesso alla sessualità un valore di estrema autoaffermazione ( indice di gravi problemi dei genitori, quindi, e non dei figli).


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma chi è che nega che i ragazzi ricerchino il sesso?
> *Che a quindici anni sia il loro pensiero dominante permettimi di dirti che è una sciocchezza.
> *A meno che l'ambiente familiare abbia trasmesso alla sessualità un valore di estrema autoaffermazione ( indice di gravi problemi dei genitori, quindi, e non dei figli).


Ma per carità, no, sono solo in piena tempesta ormonale.
Qualche ricordo di quell'età ce l'ho.
Era il pensiero dominante per tutti o quasi, almeno dal punto di vista maschile.
E se non trovavi da condividere, ti masturbavi e non poco.
Ma nella testa avevi quello.
E ti assicuro che la famiglia non c'entrava niente, e pure le motivazioni psicologiche (non li vedi proprio i genitori a quell'età).
Hai voglia punto e basta (come andava ripetendo una mia amica all'epoca).
Io vivevo con i miei nonni da anni, puoi immaginarti che sessualità ci fosse nell'aria... mia nonna cambiava canale in tv solo se appariva una scena di nudo in un film...


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2016)

Ma siamo sicuri che a 15 anni si cerchi solo genitalità?
Io credo che si cerchi di esplorare la sessualità che è un' altra cosa. Io mi ricordo che volevo le ragazze, intere, non solo ...............

Mannaggia non posso scrivere......


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che a 15 anni si cerchi solo genitalità?
> Io credo che si cerchi di esplorare la sessualità che è un' altra cosa. *Io mi ricordo che volevo le ragazze, intere,* non solo ...............
> 
> Mannaggia non posso scrivere......


Si vuole *anche* la genitalità (e questo è un po' l'argomento del thread). 
Anch'io volevo le ragazze "intere" come dici tu.
Mi sembrava strano per esempio che alcune mie amiche alle medie uscissero per limonare con ragazzi versi ogni volta.
Mai con lo stesso.
Come mi sembrava strano che una ragazza potesse avere un rapporto sessuale con uno  appena conosciuto in discoteca, ai tempi del liceo. Eppure ce n'erano. Mi sembrava strano perché io legavo il sesso al desiderio, e il desiderio alla singola persona e al sentimento.
C'erano alcuni ragazzi che se ne facevano invece diverse, e tranquillamente senza troppi legami, e c'erano ragazze che andavano con tanti. Poi altri che non combinavano niente per varie ragioni, altri che si legavano fisse con una sola persona etc.
Quello che mi ricordo è l'intensità delle emozioni, negative e positive, che comunque provavi all'epoca, che non sono mai più tornate, almeno per me.


----------



## banshee (8 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'essere pronti.
> Questo sarebbe bello insegnare...sarà che io sono sempre stata estremamente razionale ma nel cervello avevo già le mie tappe prefissate a 12 anni, se ci penso oggi rido perchè non ne ho rispettata nessuna...
> Sulla mia personale tabella di marcia sono arrivata tardi in tutto, ma va bene così.
> Il problema di oggi, come del resto è sempre stato e quindi non voglio fare un discorso in stile si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, è l'emulazione. Il dire "lo hanno fatto tutti i miei amici e quindi devo farlo anche io" è quanto di più sbagliato possa esistere. Ognuno matura in autonomia, ognuno deve rispettare i propri tempi, che siano 15 anni o 20 per me è indifferente perchè non possiamo generalizzare così tanto.
> ...


mia nipote si è iscritta al liceo ed era vergine, era l'unica del suo gruppetto di amiche delle medie ad esserlo ancora e per lei è stato un problema e ci è andata in paranoia 

non ne ha parlato con i suoi genitori (mio cugino e sua moglie), per pudore e vergogna.. ha parlato con me e l'altra zia (mia cugina)..le tipiche cose che confessi alle zie "giovini".

le rassicurazioni su quello che tu dici, che condivido, sono servite e non servite.. nel senso, fortunatamente ha la testa sulle spalle ed è molto orgogliosa, per cui non si è "buttata via" col primo che passava "solo per non essere diversa". . La paranoia e il sentirsi "diversa" però le sono rimasti. ma se le è tenute ed è andata avanti.

adesso ha 18 anni, ha un fidanzato, prima storia seria, con cui l'ha fatto la prima volta e con cui sta da due anni  magari non sarà l'uomo della sua vita, magari ce ne saranno altri ma i ricordi, come dici tu, sono belli e puliti!! e io ne sono molto felice.

ps: ho una discreta dose di ansia di quando toccherà a me.. essere madre di figli adolescenti, dico.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2016)

io a quindici anni facevo sesso; la penetrazione è arrivata ai sedici ma petting parecchio.
è anche vero che ero una ragazza allo sbando e che mi sono "cresciuta" un po' da sola.
a parte questo non so se avete mai letto articoli che parlano delle discoteche del pomeriggio e di quello che avviene all'interno.
posto come dato di fatto che sia un'età con un 'esplosione ormonale notevole la differenza è data dall'educazione alla cura, il rispetto  e al valore della propria persona e verso gli altri.
con mia figlia non ho dovuto fare troppi discorsi inerenti al sesso perché abbiamo fatto un percorso in cui l'ho vista crescere con questi valori ben saldi e ne ho avuto cura nel senso che l'ho seguita per renderla indipendente ma sapendo sempre bene dove fosse e con chi fosse.
a parte tutto...il sesso dei quindici anni non deve essere comodo; è il fascino di quegli anni


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si vuole *anche* la sessualità (e questo è un po' l'argomento del thread).
> Anch'io volevo le ragazze "intere" come dici tu.
> Mi sembrava strano per esempio che alcune mie amiche alle medie uscissero per limonare con ragazzi versi ogni volta.
> Mai con lo stesso.
> ...


Siamo stati e siamo tutti dei cercatori, io ero dei più imbranati sicuramente, era una sorta di idealismo che permeava le mie azioni e mi faceva cercare cose persino dalle persone sbagliate..
Notavo però che si strafogava in una sorta di bulimia aveva anche altri problemi, una sorta di disperazione esistenziale che altri non avevano, (non voglio generalizzare con questo).
Il vero problema per me era stabilire quale fose il livello realistico e reale di come tenere i rapporti, che oscillava sempre tra l'idealismo, i principi, l'amore e i racconti e le esperienze di una genitalità sguaiata e senza vincoli, che percepivo non adatta a quello che avevo dentro.
La bilanciatura di queste cose non la puoi avere a 15 anni, la scopri più tardi. Ecco perchè la pornografia è deleteria, perchè non restituisce una immagine realistica.
Ricordo bene che ero assolutamente da solo in questa esplorazione, i miei genitori mi sarebbero serviti di supporto non per prepararmi l'alcova, non ne avrei avuto bisogno ma per dirmi con chiarezza come stavano le cose.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io a quindici anni facevo sesso; la penetrazione è arrivata ai sedici ma petting parecchio.
> è anche vero che ero una ragazza allo sbando e che mi sono "cresciuta" un po' da sola.
> a parte questo non so se avete mai letto articoli che parlano delle discoteche del pomeriggio e di quello che avviene all'interno.
> posto come dato di fatto che sia un'età con un 'esplosione ormonale notevole la differenza è data dall'educazione alla cura, il rispetto  e al valore della propria persona e verso gli altri.
> ...


Su questo mi trovi d'accordo.
Che bello trovare uno spazio libero ogni tanto, uno spazio proprio, senza l'intervento o l'aiuto dei genitori, che emozione... che ti fa crescere nella tua autonomia pian piano.
Va da sè che quando i genitori lavorano entrambi... lo spazio comodo lo trovi senza troppe difficoltà, però almeno te lo sei preso tu, non te lo hanno dato i genitori.


----------



## banshee (8 Febbraio 2016)

un'altra riflessione, magari un po' OT, ma mi viene da pensare anche ai modelli di riferimento extra familiari.

io ho 32 anni, non è passato mezzo secolo dalla mia adolescenza, eppure è tutto completamente diverso.

a 15 anni, ad esempio, come icone di bellezza esistevano: Claudia Schiffer, Cindy Crawford e Naomi Campbell, punto. Stavano nell'iper uranio dell'immaginazione infantile/fanciullesca delle mitiche TOP MODEL, esseri diversi dagli umani :rotfl: e con i quali non ci si confrontava.
io - e le mie coetanee - siamo cresciute con modelli "di bellezza" normali..

penso ad esempio:



Kelly era la biondina bella, ma era normale. Aveva poco seno e le gambe un po' storte.. Brenda era bassina, Donna aveva la faccia da cavallo e Andrea era la brutticella.
insomma, modelli reali. modelli normali.

adesso i modelli di confronto sono le mille mila starlette, veline, letterine, concorrenti reality vari, Belen et simili.. intanto sono una marea, è già questo - a mio avviso - confonde. Secondo poi, propongono modelli di bellezza irreali. Magrezza associata a forme da attrice porno e zero difetti. Outfit da sfilata di moda, trucchi da make up artist e bando alle imperfezioni.

Cavolo, Kelly Taylor aveva i jeans a vita alta e le tshirt, :rotfl: non andava in giro con la Birkin in outfit YSL.

Allora poi come cambiano le cose? cambiano che vedi in giro ragazzine di 14/15 anni che sembrano adulte. Cioè,  vestite da 30 enni, truccate alla perfezione (io a 14 anni mettevo l'eye liner che parevo un quadro di Picasso), già donne nell'esteriorità.

Secondo poi, i suindicati modelli, cosa veicolano anche in tema di sessualità?

Io ricordo, il primo Grande Fratello: avevo 17 anni, fu nel 2000. E lo guardai, curiosa, come tutti.

Beh, il primo rapporto sessuale in diretta tv avvenne sotto una capanna di cuscini staccati dal divano tra un Taricone e una tizia (non ricordo chi) vestiti e completamente nascosti.

Io ricordo il pudore. Ricordo la protezione dell'intimità. 

Adesso i modelli del momento fanno a gara a chi è più spregiudicato/a sessualmente, a chi alza di più la posta.

E questo non incide? 

Concordo con Chiara e altri qui: i genitori sono genitori (e hanno il ruolo di educatori) e non amici. Perchè il primo e vero e grande esempio è dentro casa. Ed è necessario essere veramente saldi, perchè "fuori" il panorama questo è.

E mi rendo conto possa sembrare anacronistica in queste riflessioni, ma non posso fare a meno di vedere come sono cambiati i costumi adesso.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> un'altra riflessione, magari un po' OT, ma mi viene da pensare anche ai modelli di riferimento extra familiari.
> 
> io ho 32 anni, non è passato mezzo secolo dalla mia adolescenza, eppure è tutto completamente diverso.
> 
> ...



La cosa terribile di questo panorama è che l'abbiamo creato noi adulti.
Questi modelli li abbiamo forniti noi. L'accesso a Youporn libero parte dal mondo adulto.
E i siti di incontro sono pieni di quarantenni e cinquantenni che fanno i ragazzini.
Ma non solo.
Tempo fa parlavo con un'assistente sociale che si occupava di un progetto per il tempo libero dei ragazzini delle medie della mia zona delle condizioni in cui vivono: essi sono soli, privi spesso di riferimenti parentali (entrambi i genitori tornano sempre a casa tardi dal lavoro e sono sempre assorbiti da altre occupazioni contingenti, come preparare la cena, lavare, stirare, quando non sono stanchi per occuparsi dei figli), e sono la maggioranza le famiglie ormai divorziate. Un'amica di mia figlia ha 6 fratelli e i suoi sono separati dopo un tradimento.
Mia figlia descrive il comportamento della bambina, che dobbiamo giustificare con il fatto che non è seguita a sufficienza. La mamma lavora, sono le sorelle di neanche 14 anni a occuparsi di lei.
Ma vale anche per un'altra amica di mia figlia, i cui genitori tornano a casa alle 21 di sera.
Anche in questo caso sono i fratelli minorenni a occuparsi di lei, con i dovuti e comprensibili limiti.
Noi qui stiamo parlando a livello generale di scelte di genitori che hanno un determinato rapporto con i figli, ma tralasciamo un panorama è assai variegato, nel quale definire delle regole può apparire in molti casi impossibile.
I genitori dovrebbero poter fare i genitori, essere dei modelli, differenziarsi dal resto del mondo, ma questo quando accade è una fortuna (per i figli).
Spesso non può essere così.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2016)

Tornando al thread, per quanto mi riguarda io credo sia meglio che i figli conquistino i propri spazi da soli.
I genitori che dichiaratamente e intenzionalmente forniscono loro spazi per fare sesso mi danno l'aria di voler tenere sotto controllo la crescita dei figli, rallentando il loro desiderio di autonomia.
In pratica continuano a mantenere lo spazietto caldo e rassicurante come fossero ancora bambini, pur con desideri da adulti.
Diverso è il caso della casa lasciata libera per altri motivi, che per il figlio può rappresentare un'opportunità.


----------



## Nicka (8 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando al thread, per quanto mi riguarda io credo sia meglio che i figli conquistino i propri spazi da soli.
> I genitori che dichiaratamente e intenzionalmente forniscono loro spazi per fare sesso mi danno l'aria di voler tenere sotto controllo la crescita dei figli, rallentando il loro desiderio di autonomia.
> In pratica continuano a mantenere lo spazietto caldo e rassicurante come fossero ancora bambini, pur con desideri da adulti.
> Diverso è il caso della casa lasciata libera per altri motivi, che per il figlio può rappresentare un'opportunità.


Che fondamentalmente è quello che ho detto io...


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è un tempo per tutto.
> A parte che per me 15 anni restano pochi per fare sesso, ma questo è relativo.
> A 15 anni è giusto contravvenire alle regole imposte, è giusto sbagliare, è giusto essere sgridati, è giusto fare casini ed è giusto litigare coi genitori. A me due quindicenni che se la dormono in casa dei genitori di uno dei due non fanno tenerezza, mi sembra solo che alcuni genitori non abbiano nè tempo nè voglia per educare anche al sesso (oltre che al resto) i propri figli.
> Trattarli da adulti quando adulti non sono mi sembra deleterio.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando al thread, per quanto mi riguarda io credo sia meglio che i figli conquistino i propri spazi da soli.
> I genitori che dichiaratamente e intenzionalmente forniscono loro spazi per fare sesso mi danno l'aria di voler tenere sotto controllo la crescita dei figli, rallentando il loro desiderio di autonomia.*
> In pratica continuano a mantenere lo spazietto caldo e rassicurante come fossero ancora bambini, pur con desideri da adulti.*
> Diverso è il caso della casa lasciata libera per altri motivi, che per il figlio può rappresentare un'opportunità.


Quoto.


----------



## Spot (8 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Si, è anche cosa culturale.  Ad esempio,  anni dopo, quando io e il mio compagno, convivente da anni, andavamo a  Napoli dai genitori, non potevamo dormire nello stesso letto. Nonostante  loro sapessero che vivevamo insieme e si facessero anzi occasionalmente  ospitare da noi. Ma da adolescenti, il passare i week end insieme non  era tanto una questione sessuale, era una cosa sociale, un 'entrare  nella famiglia'. Perché per il sesso ci si sarebbe comunque arrabattati  facilmente. Ma credo fosse, per noi un essere riconosciuti e per gli  adulti inquadrare la vita relazionale dell'adolescente in una forma  conosciuta e non trasgressiva.
> In che senso senti che sia mancata l'educazione sentimental-sessuale?   Che cosa pensi ci avrebbero dovuto insegnare o trasmettere di diverso  per aiutarci ad essere più consapevoli? Da un punto di vista  generazionale o personale


Ciao 
Credo che l'educazione in questo campo possa solo passare  attraverso il dialogo/racconto/confronto, cosa che per noi non c'è  stata.
Ricordo che la sessualità era più qualcosa da cui tutelare il ragazzino, più che qualcosa da spiegare.

Faccio degli esempi personali, giusto per dare un'idea più pratica.

Parto  dalla scuola. Ricordo gli incontri di educazione sessuale: alle  elementari, alle medie, al liceo. Informazioni anatomiche e panorama sui  metodi di contraccezione, bene. Ma ricordo anche l'ostruzionismo  ignorante fatto in classe, 10 anni fa, periodo dell'introduzione della  pillola del giorno dopo e ricordo un'insegnante scandalizzata dal fatto  che il mio tema non fosse del tutto contrario alla cosa.
Ma la scuola  oltre all'informazione (e alla disinformazione) non può andare, quindi  diciamo che una base di conoscenza ci è stata fornita.

L'educazione, forse, spetterebbe alla famiglia.
Non ricordo dove, Nicka ha parlato di una "gara al sesso" tra i quindicenni.
Per  me il sesso è iniziato ad esistere relativamente tardi - come per le  amiche che frequentavo all'epoca -. Ricordo però che loro erano  fidanzate e io fondamentalmente single, quindi a differenza loro non  l'ho conosciuto come un'esperienza con connotati affettivi.
E se non  ne fai conoscenza in quella maniera rischia di diventare uno strumento  che non sai controllare: qualcosa per misurare cose che col sesso non  dovrebbero essere misurate (i.e. l'autostima), ma anche qualcosa che non  vivi serenamente perchè non capisci, e non capisci perchè non vivi  serenamente.
Insomma, la sessualità è una dimensione delicatissima, e  sperimentarla può essere molto bello ma può essere anche terribilmente triste, o solitaria, o meccanica, o addirittura  disturbante. Dipende dalle condizioni. 
Se in famiglia viene trattato  come qualcosa da cui proteggere il ragazzo/la ragazza, ecco che ci si  trova totalmente soli di fronte a questo immenso casino. 
Premesso  che un dialogo troppo confidenziale sul tema per me non è fattibile nè  auspicabile, spesso, però il racconto e il dialogo in questo caso  sarebbero veicoli molto preziosi per la formazione del ragazzo. Non si  tratta di "insegnare" la sessualità e il sentimento, ma di fornire punti  di riferimento e metri di paragone che vadano al di là del semplice  confronto con coetanei ancora più scemi e confusi di te sul tema.  Educare, quindi, semplicemente attraverso il racconto,  l'approfondimento, le domande, lo scambio tra due mondi, anche se  inevitabilmente diversi.
E soprattutto non sottrarsi alle domande dei figli, innanzittotto.

Diciamo  che invece la situazione più comune era quella in cui i figli  nascondevano il fatto di avere una vita sessuale e i genitori  caparbiamente ignoravano che i figli potessero essere entrati in quella  dimensione, anche se la cosa era totalmente evidente.

Ora, credo  che la generazione dei miei genitori non potesse fare molto più di così:  si sono trovati di fronte a un gap troppo pronunciato e difficile da  gestire. Oggi sicuramente le madri/i padri hanno parecchi strumenti in  più, il rischio però è quello di usarli molto male.

Spero di essere riuscita a dare un quadro, più o meno :smile:


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io a quindici anni facevo sesso; la penetrazione è arrivata ai sedici ma petting parecchio.
> è anche vero che ero una ragazza allo sbando e che mi sono "cresciuta" un po' da sola.
> a parte questo non so se avete mai letto articoli che parlano delle discoteche del pomeriggio e di quello che avviene all'interno.
> posto come dato di fatto che sia un'età con un 'esplosione ormonale notevole la differenza è data dall'educazione alla cura, il rispetto  e al valore della propria persona e verso gli altri.
> ...


Quoto. Ma come fa a crescere un ragazzo se gli si spiana tutto davanti? A quindici anni con la cameretta riservata in casa di papi e mami? Ma prepariamogli pure lo zabaione dopo  Ciaone proprio! Le cose a questo mondo si devono anche conquistare.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando al thread, per quanto mi riguarda io credo sia meglio che i figli conquistino i propri spazi da soli.
> I genitori che dichiaratamente e intenzionalmente forniscono loro spazi per fare sesso mi danno l'aria di voler tenere sotto controllo la crescita dei figli, rallentando il loro desiderio di autonomia.
> In pratica continuano a mantenere lo spazietto caldo e rassicurante come fossero ancora bambini, pur con desideri da adulti.
> Diverso è il caso della casa lasciata libera per altri motivi, che per il figlio può rappresentare un'opportunità.





Nicka ha detto:


> Che fondamentalmente è quello che ho detto io...



ed è quello che ho detto anch'io...


----------



## banshee (8 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma come fa a crescere un ragazzo se gli si spiana tutto davanti? A quindici anni con la cameretta riservata in casa di papi e mami? Ma prepariamogli pure lo zabaione dopo  *Ciaone proprio*! Le cose a questo mondo si devono anche conquistare.


:rotfl::rotfl:

concordo, ovviamente


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> concordo, ovviamente


:inlove:


----------



## oro.blu (8 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma come fa a crescere un ragazzo se gli si spiana tutto davanti? A quindici anni con la cameretta riservata in casa di papi e mami? Ma prepariamogli pure lo zabaione dopo  Ciaone proprio! Le cose a questo mondo si devono anche conquistare.



:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (8 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> un'altra riflessione, magari un po' OT, ma mi viene da pensare anche ai modelli di riferimento extra familiari.
> 
> io ho 32 anni, non è passato mezzo secolo dalla mia adolescenza, eppure è tutto completamente diverso.
> 
> ...


Incide moltissimo, io noto una decisa differenza tra noi trentenni e le ragazze appena ventenni. Eppure non è manco una generazione di differenza...
Noi libero accesso a cellulari e pc l'abbiamo avuto quasi maggiorenni, ora certi strumenti sono in mano fin dall'infanzia...e volenti o nolenti il panorama internet è decisamente vasto, per cui anche un controllo su quel fronte diventa complicato. 
Oggi il ragazzino accende il pc e digita "porno" e via che parte verso nuove avventure.
Ai miei tempi D) c'era ancora l'imbarazzo del comprare il giornaletto o del rubarlo a fratelli più grandi e amici...se no si metteva la sveglia alle 4 di notte per andare sui canali sconosciuti regionali dove simpatiche signorine mezze gnude ti invitavano a telefonare al numero in sovraimpressione. 
Ecco, per quanto possa essere strano erano obiettivi da raggiungere, erano passaggi di crescita...ora?
Mettiamoci pure la camera prestata dai genitori e via, poi ci lamentiamo di quanto gnoccoloni vengono su.

PS: Beverly Hills...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
A me parevano così fashion!!! :rotfl: Vero è che io mi vestivo come una poveraccia...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Incide moltissimo, io noto una decisa differenza tra noi trentenni e le ragazze appena ventenni. Eppure non è manco una generazione di differenza...
> Noi libero accesso a cellulari e pc l'abbiamo avuto quasi maggiorenni, ora certi strumenti sono in mano fin dall'infanzia...e volenti o nolenti il panorama internet è decisamente vasto, per cui anche un controllo su quel fronte diventa complicato.
> Oggi il ragazzino accende il pc e digita "porno" e via che parte verso nuove avventure.
> Ai miei tempi D) c'era ancora l'imbarazzo del comprare il giornaletto o del rubarlo a fratelli più grandi e amici...se no si metteva la sveglia alle 4 di notte per andare sui canali sconosciuti regionali dove simpatiche signorine mezze gnude ti invitavano a telefonare al numero in sovraimpressione.
> ...


appunto :rotfl: ne parlavamo con amici qualche sera fa, il mio lui e gli altri ragazzi ricordavano con nostalgia i tempi in cui per vedere una scollatura o una calza dovevi aspettare i giornaletto promozionale di Postal Market, il fumetto porno all'edicola era un sogno proibito e le pubblicità dell 144 avevano le scritte talmente grandi che ti emozionavi se vedevi un'areola :rotfl:

la scoperta del sesso era una conquista  passo dopo passo si arrivava a capirne qualcosa in più.

eh..staccapì? per noi Kelly e Brenda erano il TOP, per le adolescenti di adesso magari sono delle cesse pure sfigate :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> appunto :rotfl: ne parlavamo con amici qualche sera fa, il mio lui e gli altri ragazzi ricordavano con nostalgia i tempi in cui per vedere una scollatura o una calza dovevi aspettare i giornaletto promozionale di Postal Market, il fumetto porno all'edicola era un sogno proibito e le pubblicità dell 144 avevano le scritte talmente grandi che ti emozionavi se vedevi un'areola :rotfl:
> 
> la scoperta del sesso era una conquista  passo dopo passo si arrivava a capirne qualcosa in più.
> 
> eh..staccapì? per noi Kelly e Brenda erano il TOP, per le adolescenti di adesso magari sono delle cesse pure sfigate :rotfl:


Ma io penso solamente al fatto che le mie amiche ricordino con nostalgia le mille avventure per imboscarsi un po' con il ragazzetto dell'epoca...
Ricordo a 13 anni la mia amica che era esaltatissima perchè "oh, mi ha toccato una tetta di nascosto!!!"
E' il nascosto che ci ha cresciuti.
Così ricordo le volte che sbattevo la testa al muro perchè non si sapeva dove andare, il nascondersi dietro gli alberi in pineta e poi trovarsi mezza gnuda con il guardone dall'altra parte.
Sembrerà una roba scema, ma sono ricordi...ed è in quei momenti che maledicevi i tuoi perchè non capivano un cazzo e non ti lasciavano casa. Per poi ritrovarsi in pineta il giorno dopo... stavolta dietro il gabbiotto dell'elettricità.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao
> Credo che l'educazione in questo campo possa solo passare  attraverso il dialogo/racconto/confronto, cosa che per noi non c'è  stata.
> Ricordo che la sessualità era più qualcosa da cui tutelare il ragazzino, più che qualcosa da spiegare.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2016)

Quando mio figlio era sugli undici anni veniva chiamato ogni tanto da dei compagni per giocare a pallone (almeno così credo). A lui, carattere tutto suo, non andava e rispondeva: "La mamma non vuole"
Poi io chiedevo cos'è che non volevo e lui rispondeva che non aveva voglia di giocare con quel gruppo.
Ecco un ragazzo o una ragazza può anche non sentirsi di fare qualcosa e avere la totale disponibilità dei genitori non solo gli toglie una scusa nei confronti dei coetanei, ma può farlo sentire in obbligo per soddisfare quelle che gli appaiono come le aspettative dei genitori.
Aggiungo che è molto rischioso pensare che le nostre fantasie avrebbero potuto realizzarsi con grande soddisfazione. Io a tredici anni ero follemente innamorata di un ventenne. Giustamente un ventenne che facesse sesso con una tredicenne sarebbe denunciato. Tra l'essere innamorata follemente, desiderare sessualmente ed essere pronta a un rapporto sessuale c'è di mezzo il mare.
Inoltre credo che tutti abbiamo conosciuto persone che hanno avuto una vita sessuale precoce, ma cosa vi fosse dietro  (magari abusi) e quali conseguenze possano esserci state non lo sappiamo. Magari ne sanno di più i loro terapeuti. Non voglio dire che tutti coloro che hanno avuto una sessualità precoce stiano male, ma che non possiamo prendere atto con leggerezza che  "loro erano fatti così".


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> appunto :rotfl: ne parlavamo con amici qualche sera fa, il mio lui e gli altri ragazzi ricordavano con nostalgia i tempi in cui per vedere una scollatura o una calza* dovevi aspettare i giornaletto promozionale di Postal Market*, il fumetto porno all'edicola era un sogno proibito e le pubblicità dell 144 avevano le scritte talmente grandi che ti emozionavi se vedevi un'areola :rotfl:
> 
> la scoperta del sesso era una conquista  passo dopo passo si arrivava a capirne qualcosa in più.
> 
> eh..staccapì? per noi Kelly e Brenda erano il TOP, per le adolescenti di adesso magari sono delle cesse pure sfigate :rotfl:


quante pippe da ragazzino lì sopra...  se penso che oggi hanno youporn in 4G :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2016)

https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...d=4407&usg=AFQjCNEnAQ1H_FgNDHnzgP3j4Prp2DL5mg


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2016)

[video=youtube;6LKhtH4XqbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LKhtH4XqbM&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2016)

http://www.tuttotroppopresto.it/


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao
> Credo che l'educazione in questo campo possa solo passare  attraverso il dialogo/racconto/confronto, cosa che per noi non c'è  stata.
> Ricordo che la sessualità era più qualcosa da cui tutelare il ragazzino, più che qualcosa da spiegare.
> 
> ...


premettendo che il quadro da te descritto è condivisibile e mi trova d'accordo, mi permetto in quanto genitore di dissociarmi dalla parte in neretto e soprattutto dai due termini che ho evidenziato in rosso.
ora, io non so quanti anni tu possa avere:a senso, o forse perché l'hai detto in qualche circostanza,io credo che tu non raggiunga i trenta.
questo mi fa pensare che o i tuoi genitori sono tanto vecchi o il tuo discorso è troppo generalizzato, in quanto credo che ormai dagli anni 70, con la rivoluzione sociale e sessuale, i genitori che caparbiamente ignorano l'entrata dei figli in quella dimensione siano vicini all'estinzione giusto come i dinosauri.

il tuo è un discorso da figlia: e anche se concordo che esistano genitori così ottusi o completamente centrati sulla loro sfera tanto da non riuscire a notare i cambiamenti dei figli, posso garantirti che si tratta di passaggi che tutti noi genitori viviamo con grandi interrogativi, con pensieri e ricerche continue di trovare la giusta via di mezzo fra il timore di essere troppo prevaricanti e quello di apparire indifferenti e quindi poco utili.

detto questo: quando e se sarete genitori capirete che quelle che vi sembravano maldestre intrusioni nella vostra sfera intima-così importante nel processo di emancipazione- o caparbie difese dall'inevitabile, erano i pensieri e le preoccupazioni di sbagliare che avevano vostri, come tutti i genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

È molto diffusa l’opinione che i genitori, giunta l’adolescenza del figlio, debbano progressivamente imparare a rispettarne gli spazi privati, evitando l’apertura di tasche, comodini, diari, una volta cartacei ora digitali, se non autorizzati dai figli stessi. Non si può non essere d’accordo ma, al tempo stesso, è innegabile che gestire le preoccupazioni innescate dalle sperimentazioni adolescenziali risulti un’operazione complessa per qualsiasi genitore alle prese con la crescita di quello che è stato un bambino conosciuto e quotidianamente monitorato, anche se a distanza, tramite figure adulte ingaggiate dai genitori entrambi lavoratori. 
L’ansia di ruolo non è governabile, mentre con un semplice gesto si riesce invece a capire cosa sta combinando tuo figlio. Certo, nella mia esperienza, anche per gli stessi genitori sarebbe stato meglio controllare di più la propria ansia che il figlio. Immergersi segretamente, in assenza del ragazzo, nei suoi spazi privati e intimi è infatti un’esperienza non sempre piacevole perché è vero che in molti casi si entra in contatto con brutte notizie, molto spesso più terribili nella mente dei genitori che nella realtà; per questo, con le madri e con i padri, nei colloqui, discutiamo spesso se valga davvero la pena farlo. Comunque, una volta scoperte le terribili verità, già peraltro ampiamente sospettate, la vera questione è come gestire quello che si è scoperto, che cosa farne. Ritorna, dunque, la questione del segreto contenuto nella mente dell’adulto e non comunicato al figlio adolescente. 
Molto spesso il motivo che sostiene la mancata comunicazione della propria azione è: «Se glielo dicessi, mio figlio perderebbe la fiducia verso di me». Si, è proprio il timore di essere valutati dal figlio, di essere «sfiduciati», di sentire di aver tradito l’intesa, il patto originario di comprensione reciproca, che sostiene la decisione di compiere un’azione senza avere il coraggio di comunicarla al destinatario stesso dell’intervento educativo. Qualcuno potrebbe chiedersi: «ma è un intervento educativo andare a curiosare negli spazi, più o meno, privati dell’adolescente?». Mi auguro di sì, non riesco a pensare motivo fondante più giustificabile di quello educativo di fronte al tentativo di saperne di più sulla vita affettiva, relazionale, comportamentale del proprio figlio adolescente. 
Se si è deciso, non senza dubbi e tormenti, di saperne di più è perché la preoccupazione materna, paterna, o di entrambi, ha promosso un’azione orientata ad aumentare le conoscenze necessarie per svolgere la propria funzione educativa. Per tutti questi motivi, una volta scoperto quello che era probabilmente meglio non sapere, non si può più tornare indietro. Se si teme che il proprio figlio perda la fiducia perché si è deciso di compiere un’azione genitoriale, è molto meglio stare fermi e, in molti casi, sarebbe stato davvero molto meglio per tutti. Il coraggio di voler sapere non basta se non è sostenuto dal coraggio del voler rivendicare la propria azione, spiegandone le ragioni al figlio adolescente e trovando, cosa forse ancor più difficile, la forza di discuterne insieme per comprendere, attraverso l’ascolto, cosa significa il consumo di quella sostanza, l’accesso a quel sito, quel gesto o quella relazione nel percorso di crescita. 
La vicenda non è semplice perché non sempre l’intervento può limitarsi ai provvedimenti, o all’imposizione di restrizioni o privazioni in nome di una supposta autorità genitoriale. Pur essendo comprensibile, il timore, sostenuto dal senso di colpa, della perdita di fiducia del figlio per «alto tradimento» al patto d’intesa messo a punto nel corso dell’infanzia, non è un buon alleato dell’intervento materno e paterno in adolescenza. In gioco, infatti, non c’è solo la falsificazione o, se si preferisce, l’omissione confusiva della mancata consegna della verità in adolescenza e della fiducia nella capacità del figlio di saperla gestire pensando ciò che vuole, al limite anche che il rapporto con sua madre è irrimediabilmente cambiato visto che lei ha deciso di controllarlo di nascosto. La mancata comunicazione di ciò che si è scoperto contiene, ovviamente in modo inconsapevole, una richiesta che, apparentemente protettiva, nasconde la proposta di quello che si potrebbe definire un «ribaltamento di ruolo». Questo è uno dei rischi più significativi dell’attuale momento storico in cui tutti ricercano una nuova funzione materna e paterna in adolescenza. 
Per questo è importante sostenere, anziché criticare, i genitori odierni, chiamati a svolgere la propria funzione in una società molto complessa, caratterizzata, tra l’altro, da una presenza massiccia di proposte massmediatiche e commerciali rivolte a bambini e adolescenti. Se a questo aggiungiamo l’aumentato potere di influenza del gruppo dei coetanei, con i quali si sono sviluppati vincoli sin dalla primissima infanzia e amplificato dalla diffusione dei social network, appare evidente come la famiglia della società liquida, globalizzata e della crisi economica e lavorativa non detenga più, come in passato, il monopolio della proposta valoriale in età evolutiva. 
La famiglia odierna è affiancata oggi da altre agenzie, molte delle quali non hanno alcun mandato educativo, che comunque propongono «altri» modelli identificatori alle nuove generazioni, influenzandone come mai era successo prima il processo di costruzione e definizione del sistema di valori personale. Anche per questo è importante riconoscere che la ricerca di una funzione adulta autorevole in adolescenza non può passare attraverso semplici richiami a un’autorità, che rischia sempre più spesso di essere evocata a gran voce, come una sorta di slogan o di mantra che serve a rassicurare, ma che bisogna poi saper declinare e gestire quotidianamente nella complessità familiare e sociale odierna. 
 Tratto da Adolescenti navigati di Matteo Lancini


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

Il contributo trovato in rete, tratto da un libro interessante, mette in luce un punto fondamentale in ogni relazione: la paura di guastare la relazione.
Ma perché mai un genitore dovrebbe avere questo timore e il figlio no?
Però è vero che il timore di non essere all'altezza, di non sapere gestire, di non aver risposte o punti fermi, principi etici di riferimento è proprio del nostro tempo.
Abbiamo paura che i figli si facciano del male, ma non sappiamo indicare una strada che non sia il sentire e il piacere individuale che in fondo è anche l'unico obiettivo di noi adulti?


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il contributo trovato in rete, tratto da un libro interessante, mette in luce un punto fondamentale in ogni relazione: la paura di guastare la relazione.
> Ma perché mai un genitore dovrebbe avere questo timore e il figlio no?
> Però è vero che il timore di non essere all'altezza, di non sapere gestire, di non aver risposte o punti fermi, principi etici di riferimento è proprio del nostro tempo.
> *Abbiamo paura che i figli si facciano del male, ma non sappiamo indicare una strada che non sia il sentire e il piacere individuale che in fondo è anche l'unico obiettivo di noi adulti*?


Bisogna indicare il dovere prima del piacere... cosa molto fuori moda, sia negli adulti che nei ragazzi. E comunque quando non si usa più dire grazie e per favore, è certo che tutto andrà in rovina.


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il contributo trovato in rete, tratto da un libro interessante, mette in luce un punto fondamentale in ogni relazione:* la paura di guastare la relazione.*
> Ma perché mai un genitore dovrebbe avere questo timore e il figlio no?
> Però è vero che il timore di non essere all'altezza, di non sapere gestire, di non aver risposte o punti fermi, principi etici di riferimento è proprio del nostro tempo.
> Abbiamo paura che i figli si facciano del male, ma non sappiamo indicare una strada che non sia il sentire e il piacere individuale che in fondo è anche l'unico obiettivo di noi adulti?


Come ho già avuto modo di dire: la follia di evitare a tutti i costi il conflitto, che non deve essere (il conflitto) la regola di confronto nei rapporti, ma l'eccezione che li cementa.


----------



## Eratò (9 Febbraio 2016)

I miei figli son troppo piccoli ma se entrassi in camera mia e li trovassi sul mio letto a far sesso con la fidanzatina a 15 anni m'incazzerei di brutto..


----------



## brenin (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire: la follia di evitare a tutti i costi il conflitto, che non deve essere (il conflitto) la regola di confronto nei rapporti, ma l'eccezione che li cementa.


Straquoto. Con una constatazione: alla base ci deve essere fiducia reciproca e la consapevolezza,da parte dei genitori,di non essere in grado di controllare appieno cosa fanno i figli tutto il giorno. Non solo,le moderne tecnologie certamente non aiutano in tal senso,per cui è indispensabile che ci sia,a mio avviso,una fiducia "variabile" a secondo degli avvenimenti verificatisi.


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> I miei figli son troppo piccoli ma se entrassi in camera mia e li trovassi sul mio letto a far sesso con la fidanzatina a 15 anni m'incazzerei di brutto..


Pensa che uno dei miei cognati ( soprannominato da noi machomen ) ne sarebbe persino orgoglioso


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pensa che uno dei miei cognati ( soprannominato da noi machomen ) ne sarebbe persino orgoglioso



Di figli maschi immagino.

Personalmente per niente, e' successo ad una mia amica di trovare sua figlia ragazzina ed e' rimasta sconvolta per anni.


----------



## Eratò (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pensa che uno dei miei cognati ( soprannominato da noi machomen ) ne sarebbe persino orgoglioso


No. Io no. Quel "orgoglio"  non mi appartiene... Vorrei che imparassero a rispettarle le donne prima di scoparsele.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il contributo trovato in rete, tratto da un libro interessante, mette in luce un punto fondamentale in ogni relazione: la paura di guastare la relazione.
> Ma perché mai un genitore dovrebbe avere questo timore e il figlio no?
> Però è vero che il timore di non essere all'altezza, di non sapere gestire, di non aver risposte o punti fermi, principi etici di riferimento è proprio del nostro tempo.
> Abbiamo paura che i figli si facciano del male, ma non sappiamo indicare una strada che non sia il sentire e il piacere individuale che in fondo è anche l'unico obiettivo di noi adulti?


Ho sempre creduto in alcuni principi nell'educare i miei figli. 
Prima di tutto l'indipendenza ed il rispetto degli altri e delle regole.
Ho sempre ritenuto i miei figli "responsabili" delle loro azioni. Naturalmente in relazione alla loro età. Nel senso che non lì ho mai giustificati perché erano troppo piccoli o non sapevano o non credevano... Sono assolutamente contraria a giustificare azioni inappropriate solo perché sono miei figli.
Credo e spero che averli resi consapevoli fin da piccoli che quanto gli accade attorno è direttamente proporzionale ai loro comportamenti li renda responsabili delle loro azioni.
Io non ho mai "curiosato" nelle camere, nei diari o nei cellulari dei miei figli. Se mi è capitato di scoprire qualcosa  è stato per puro caso... Ho sempre preteso però di conoscere le password dei loro dispositivi (anche se non le ho mai utilizzate se non con loro al mio fianco). Non sono una madre che ficca il naso e vuole sapere. Ma loro sanno che se hanno bisogno io li ascolto, li aiuto anche se alle volte prima (quando combinano casini) le sentono di santa ragione.

Non so se questo fa di me un bravo genitore. Spero solo che diventino delle brave persone. Questo mi basta.


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Di figli maschi immagino.*
> 
> Personalmente per niente, e' successo ad una mia amica di trovare sua figlia ragazzina ed e' rimasta sconvolta per anni.


Naturalmente, lui ha - solo - maschi, che considera degeneri perchè si occupano di studiare e di fotografia. E sono timidi.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Naturalmente, lui ha - solo - maschi, che considera degeneri perchè si occupano di studiare e di fotografia. E sono timidi.



Immaginavo, chissa' perche' i papa'  sono molto diversi riguardo alle figlie femmine.


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Immaginavo, chissa' perche' i papa'  sono molto diversi riguardo alle figlie femmine.


Ha preso sotto la sua ala protettrice sua nipote (mia figlia) e guai se qualcuno si avvicina.  Anche se lei sa benissimo badare a se stessa.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ha preso sotto la sua ala protettrice sua nipote (mia figlia) e guai se qualcuno si avvicina.  Anche se lei sa benissimo badare a se stessa.



e si voi papà con le figlie femmine siete terribili :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e si voi papà con le figlie femmine siete terribili :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no dai.


----------



## Eratò (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e si voi papà con le figlie femmine siete terribili :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ed hanno ragione considerando che molti papà di figli maschi considerano l'attività sessuale dei figli maschi una specie di orgoglio famigliare....


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma no dai.


Guarda, mio marito è sempre poco interessato agli affari di famiglia, ma ora che nostra figlia è al università, mi chiede di continuo:
"quando torna?"
"perché stasera è uscita?"
"ma adesso si esce anche durante la settimana?"
"ma con chi ha da parlare sempre al telefono??????"

Io gli ricordo che ha 21 anni (fra un mese) e che è grande abbastanza per sapere cosa fare e con chi uscire e che se vuole sapere cosa, quando, perché, invece di chiederlo a me lo chieda direttamente a lei....

sbaglio??


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ed hanno ragione considerando che molti papà di figli maschi considerano l'attività sessuale dei figli maschi una specie di orgoglio famigliare....



ecco infatti anche a casa mia due pesi e due misure.... Da parte dell'uomo di casa !!! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda, mio marito è sempre poco interessato agli affari di famiglia, ma ora che nostra figlia è al università, mi chiede di continuo:
> "quando torna?"
> "perché stasera è uscita?"
> "ma adesso si esce anche durante la settimana?"
> ...


No, io sono uguale.


----------



## Eratò (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ecco infatti anche a casa mia due pesi e due misure.... Da parte dell'uomo di casa !!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh... se è  il figlio maschio a fare tardi oppure a dormire fuori casa arriva il sorrisetto malizioso "chissà cosa sta combinando quel marpione","che ci vuoi fare...ha preso da me".... Ci sono i padri così. Come se i padri si realizzassero attraverso i figli maschi.Io lo trovo molto brutto.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... se è  il figlio maschio a fare tardi oppure a dormire fuori casa arriva il sorrisetto malizioso "chissà cosa sta combinando quel marpione","che ci vuoi fare...ha preso da me".... Ci sono i padri così. Come se i padri si realizzassero attraverso i figli maschi.Io lo trovo molto brutto.



....ma che ha da realizzarsi?? Che pensasse a comportarsi meglio lui....
Io spero che mio figlio rimanga sempre con la sensibilità che dimostra ora. 

Un giorno è andato ad una festa studentesca ed è andato a riprenderlo il padre...
Il giorno dopo a tavola era tutto orgoglioso e gongolante perché il figlio gli aveva raccontato che aveva la stuola di ragazzine che gli facevano il filo...e poi ha commentato di suo "se ne sarà fatte quattro o cinque" Mio figlio l'ha guardato perplesso e gli ha detto "ma scherzi? Ora sono fidanzato, non faccio queste cose io!".....
Padre ammutolito ed io che me la ridevo di brutto 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....ma che ha da realizzarsi?? Che pensasse a comportarsi meglio lui....
> Io spero che mio figlio rimanga sempre con la sensibilità che dimostra ora.
> 
> Un giorno è andato ad una festa studentesca ed è andato a riprenderlo il padre...
> ...


Che bravo ragazzoVorrei che anche i miei diventassero così...


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che bravo ragazzoVorrei che anche i miei diventassero così...



Non ti preoccupare che se gli dai amore sapranno dare solo amore.... e sono sicura che anche i tuoi saranno così e meglio :inlove:


----------



## Eratò (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare che se gli dai amore sapranno dare solo amore.... e sono sicura che anche i tuoi saranno così e meglio :inlove:


Speriamo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

Giusto: il dovere, ciò che è corretto.
Ma cosa è giusto nelle relazioni e nel sesso lo sappiamo noi adulti?
Ad esempio si è parlato di scambio di foto. Un adulto lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo con abbastanza elementi di valutazione sull'altro.
Ma ci sono state ragazzine e ragazzini  sull'orlo del suicidio perché pensavano di potersi fidare di un coetanei.
Perché gli smartphone li hanno in mano dai 10 anni.


----------



## Divì (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire: la follia di evitare a tutti i costi il conflitto, che non deve essere (il conflitto) la regola di confronto nei rapporti, ma l'eccezione che li cementa.


:quoto:


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto: il dovere, ciò che è corretto.
> Ma cosa è giusto nelle relazioni e nel sesso lo sappiamo noi adulti?
> Ad esempio si è parlato di scambio di foto. Un adulto lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo con abbastanza elementi di valutazione sull'altro.
> Ma ci sono state ragazzine e ragazzini  sull'orlo del suicidio perché pensavano di potersi fidare di un coetanei.
> Perché gli smartphone li hanno in mano dai 10 anni.


Perchè un altro difetto grave di noi adulti è quello di sminuire l'importanza del sesso a "pratica sportiva particolare" senza tener conto che coinvolge la persona ben più profondamente.
Perchè il sesso - espone - e ci espone.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè un altro difetto grave di noi adulti è quello di sminuire l'importanza del sesso a "pratica sportiva particolare" senza tener conto che coinvolge la persona ben più profondamente.
> Perchè il sesso - espone - e ci espone.


Definizione potente da approfondire.
Se no finiamo per ridurre tutto a i preservativi.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto: il dovere, ciò che è corretto.
> Ma cosa è giusto nelle relazioni e nel sesso lo sappiamo noi adulti?
> Ad esempio si è parlato di scambio di foto. Un adulto lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo con abbastanza elementi di valutazione sull'altro.
> Ma ci sono state ragazzine e ragazzini  sull'orlo del suicidio perché pensavano di potersi fidare di un coetanei.
> Perché gli smartphone li hanno in mano dai 10 anni.





spleen ha detto:


> Perchè un altro difetto grave di noi adulti è quello di sminuire l'importanza del sesso a "pratica sportiva particolare" senza tener conto che coinvolge la persona ben più profondamente.
> Perchè il sesso - espone - e ci espone.


è evidente che riducendo il sesso ai soli impulsi e quindi "sminuendolo" si può far credere che non abbia alcun peso sulla vita di persone che tengono più intimamente alla loro vita sessuale come comunque legata oltre che agli impulsi anche ai sentimenti...
Quindi da parte di quegli individui dove il sesso è percepito come una semplice pratica di soddisfazione per i propri impulsi/desideri, non arriverà mai a comprendere che possono ferire gli individui che invece lo legano profondamente anche ai sentimenti.


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2016)

Ma porca la pupazza, dico io, sono stato l'unico adolescente che sguazzava nel casino più completo a riguardo di sesso e amore?
Innamorato di una ragazza, alla scoperta nel contempo del mio corpo e di quello altrui, con la pornografia (non diffusa come oggi) che dava un' idea irrealistica dei sesso e dei desideri, con compagni che ti raccontavano le loro prodezze e ragazze dal comportamento contradditorio. Non metto in discussione la bellezza della conquista di una visione attraverso l'acquisizione di esperienza ma per me non è stato mica semplice.

E per i quindicenni di oggi dovrebbe essere miracolosamente tutto chiaro?
O siamo noi adulti che lo "normalizziamo" forzatamente per levarci dalla balle qualche problema considerando appunto il sesso a quell'età alla stregua come dicevo di uno sport particolare?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

I bambini vengono iperprotetti da una parte e adultizzati come consumatori e poi quando diventano adolescenti si continua nelle stesso modo adultizzando le relazioni per normalizzarle creando una parvenza di coppia matrimoniale in cui vengono ingabbiati.
Ecco credo di aver capito ora che quello che mi stona di più non è certo la pratica sessuale, ma il renderla ufficiale e responsabilizzante sia sul piano sentimentale, sia su quello della prevenzione.
E questo mi dà l'idea non che siano accettati come cresciuti i figli, ma che siano gli adulti a regredire a un ruolo amicale scaricandosi delle loro responsabilità.
Del resto è una posizione comoda per cercare di ottenere indulgenza per i propri disastri sentimentali.
Proprio oggi un adulto ha aperto un thread sul suo bisogno di sperimentazione.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma porca la pupazza, dico io, sono stato l'unico adolescente che sguazzava nel casino più completo a riguardo di sesso e amore?
> Innamorato di una ragazza, alla scoperta nel contempo del mio corpo e di quello altrui, con la pornografia (non diffusa come oggi) che dava un' idea irrealistica dei sesso e dei desideri, con compagni che ti raccontavano le loro prodezze e ragazze dal comportamento contradditorio. Non metto in discussione la bellezza della conquista di una visione attraverso l'acquisizione di esperienza ma per me non è stato mica semplice.
> 
> E per i quindicenni di oggi dovrebbe essere miracolosamente tutto chiaro?
> O siamo noi adulti che lo "normalizziamo" forzatamente per levarci dalla balle qualche problema considerando appunto il sesso a quell'età alla stregua come dicevo di uno sport particolare?


Ma no, sono stata parecchio incasinata pure io...infatti guarda che ne é venuto fuori.... D'altra parte non essendo uno schianto ho sempre usato il sesso come arma di seduzione...e che cavoli se i ragazzi non potevo averli in altro modo...
Ma anche mia madre era una che della sessualità ha fatto tabù(oltre tutto separata) e quando io cercavo di spiegare certe cose a mia sorella 5 anni più piccola mi tirava calci sotto il tavolo....ma questo cosa vuol dire che dobbiamo lasciare i nostri figli allo sbando? Non credo! Gli si ta vicino spiegando quanto più possibile é spiegabile ma senza dargli la pappa pronta in bocca....
Alla fine credo che i ragazzi devano fare le loro esperienze senza per forza essere assecondati ma accompagnati nelle loro scelte. 
Una sessualità vissuta come l'ho vissuta e la vivo io, merce di scambio, per i miei figli non la vorrei...


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma no, sono stata parecchio incasinata pure io...infatti guarda che ne é venuto fuori.... D'altra parte *non essendo uno schianto* ho sempre usato il sesso come arma di seduzione...*e che cavoli se i ragazzi non potevo averli in altro modo...*
> Ma anche mia madre era una che della sessualità ha fatto tabù(oltre tutto separata) e quando io cercavo di spiegare certe cose a mia sorella 5 anni più piccola mi tirava calci sotto il tavolo....ma questo cosa vuol dire che dobbiamo lasciare i nostri figli allo sbando? Non credo! Gli si ta vicino spiegando quanto più possibile é spiegabile ma senza dargli la pappa pronta in bocca....
> Alla fine credo che i ragazzi devano fare le loro esperienze senza per forza essere assecondati ma accompagnati nelle loro scelte.
> *Una sessualità vissuta come l'ho vissuta e la vivo io, merce di scambio, per i miei figli non la vorrei..*.


Era così importante per te essere uno schianto? Perchè?
Cosa ti faceva pensare che i ragazzi cercassero solo quello? E che genere di ragazzi?

Vedi come è facile avere delle visioni parziali quando si è giovani, e poi noi pretendiamo oggi, come adulti di normalizzare la cosa preparandolgli l'alcova come se fosse questa la necessità e non quella di aiutarli invece a dipanare i dubbi e a vivere in modo costruttivo le loro esperienze.

Comunque penso che nessun genitore voglia che i propri figli vivano il sesso come merce di scambio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Era così importante per te essere uno schianto? Perchè?
> Cosa ti faceva pensare che i ragazzi cercassero solo quello? E che genere di ragazzi?
> 
> Vedi come è facile avere delle visioni parziali quando si è giovani, e poi noi pretendiamo oggi, come adulti di normalizzare la cosa preparandolgli l'alcova come se fosse questa la necessità e non quella di aiutarli invece a dipanare i dubbi e a vivere in modo costruttivo le loro esperienze.
> ...


Ma stiamo nel gomitolo anche noi.

Analfabeti sentimentali.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Era così importante per te essere uno schianto? Perchè?
> *Cosa ti faceva pensare che i ragazzi cercassero solo quello? E che genere di ragazzi?
> *
> Vedi come è facile avere delle visioni parziali quando si è giovani, e poi noi pretendiamo oggi, come adulti di normalizzare la cosa preparandolgli l'alcova come se fosse questa la necessità e non quella di aiutarli invece a dipanare i dubbi e a vivere in modo costruttivo le loro esperienze.
> ...


perché era così...Fino a 16 anni non ho battuto chiodo...ma nulla di nulla...

e poi ho detto che hai miei figli ho lasciato i loro spazzi, che cerco di spiegargli le loro potenzialità, non che gli ho preparato l'alcova...anzi sono estremamente contraria a dare tutto quello che chiedono anche se non lo chiedono solo perché pensano che sia così...
Io non ho avuto nessuno che mi diceva cosa altro potevo fare e ho fatto quello che mi è venuto più semplice...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> perché era così...Fino a 16 anni non ho battuto chiodo...ma nulla di nulla...
> 
> e poi ho detto che hai miei figli ho lasciato i loro spazzi, che cerco di spiegargli le loro potenzialità, non che gli ho preparato l'alcova...anzi sono estremamente contraria a dare tutto quello che chiedono anche se non lo chiedono solo perché pensano che sia così...
> Io non ho avuto nessuno che mi diceva cosa altro potevo fare e ho fatto quello che mi è venuto più semplice...


Dici fino a16 anni come se dicessi fino a 30.
Perche questa ansia?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici fino a16 anni come se dicessi fino a 30.
> Perche questa ansia?


Me lo domando anch'io.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici fino a16 anni come se dicessi fino a 30.
> Perche questa ansia?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Me lo domando anch'io.



ma non era ansia...non sto parlando di sesso in questo caso...Non ho mai avuto nemmeno l'ombra di un amichetto se così si può definire.
Ma certo magari per chi ha vissuto un adolescenza normale magari non fa differenza... Ma trovarsi che tutte le amiche avevano avuto il loro primo bacio, i balli come si usavano ai nostri tempi...della serie io facevo tappezzeria alle feste. Possibile che nessuno di voi si sia sentita lasciata in disparte???


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma non era ansia...non sto parlando di sesso in questo caso...Non ho mai avuto nemmeno l'ombra di un amichetto se così si può definire.
> Ma certo magari per chi ha vissuto un adolescenza normale magari non fa differenza... Ma trovarsi che tutte le amiche avevano avuto il loro primo bacio, i balli come si usavano ai nostri tempi...della serie io facevo tappezzeria alle feste. Possibile che nessuno di voi si sia sentita lasciata in disparte???


Nemmeno io l'ho avuto fino a 16 anni e avevo amiche che avevano già fatto sesso e altre che avevano il ragazzo.
Non mi sono sentita lasciata in disparte. Ho accettato che la mia prima cotta non fosse corrisposta ci sono stata male ma non mi sono buttata in niente
Poi ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito e comunque anche con lui sono andata per gradi, per quel che ne so sono stata l'ultima delle mie amiche a fare sesso. Avevo 20 anni la mia prima volta. Direi che ci ho pensato parecchio. Ma per me era fondamentale che la prima volta fosse con qualcuno di veramente importante,
Non ho mai capito il dover fare esperienze. È un mio limite.
Ai miei figli ho cercato di trasmettere l'importanza dei sentimenti e del sesso come conseguenza a essi poi loro agiranno come meglio crederanno
Di sicuro non mi entusiasma l'idea che i miei figli facciano esperienze per il gusto di farle ma non mi permetto di entrare nel merito con loro.quello che volevo trasmettere loro l'ho trasmesso ora ne facciamo ciò che credono meglio


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io l'ho avuto fino a 16 anni e avevo amiche che avevano già fatto sesso e altre che avevano il ragazzo.
> Non mi sono sentita lasciata in disparte. Ho accettato che la mia prima cotta non fosse corrisposta ci sono stata male ma non mi sono buttata in niente
> Poi ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito e comunque anche con lui sono andata per gradi, per quel che ne so sono stata l'ultima delle mie amiche a fare sesso. Avevo 20 anni la mia prima volta. Direi che ci ho pensato parecchio. Ma per me era fondamentale che la prima volta fosse con qualcuno di veramente importante,
> Non ho mai capito il dover fare esperienze. È un mio limite.
> ...



Ma guarda che alla fine, lo "offrivo" ma non lo facevo... Infondo prima di mio marito L'ho fatto solo con un altro ragazzo... Poi basta. 
Solo facevo credere che ci sarebbe stato...


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma stiamo nel gomitolo anche noi.
> 
> Analfabeti sentimentali.


Ma sappiamo un po' meglio almeno classificare le cose reali e soppesare gli eventi.
(Mi auguro). Sennò saremmo deresponsabilizzati.

Poi io non mi sento come a 15 anni..........

Quando la mia prima ragazzina mi ha ficcato la lingua in bocca al primo bacio, sono rimasto tutta la notte a guardare il soffitto della camera...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma sappiamo un po' meglio almeno classificare le cose reali e soppesare gli eventi.
> (Mi auguro). Sennò saremmo deresponsabilizzati.
> 
> Poi io non mi sento come a 15 anni..........
> ...


Il NOI era riferito a noi adulti anagrafici che pretendiamo maturità dagli adolescenti perché non sappiamo cosa dire loro.

Penso che un tempo gli adulti insicuri si affidassero a norme religiose o sociali, oggi si riferiscono al grande fratello per sé e per i figli, per cui il sesso è buono e non squallido perché fatto nella lenzuola fresche o nell'idromassaggio. E i sentimenti restano fuori.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2016)

è strano.
sono stata una ragazzaccia e sono diventata una madre amorevole e moglie innamorata e fedele.di contro c'è chi ha vissuto giovinezze morigerate per poi trasgredire nella maturità etc.
mille attenzioni e cure per mia figlia , amorevole educazione per darle tutto quello che io non ho non ho avuto e che trovo sacrosanto trasmettere ma ....a me questo seme chi l'ha fatto germogliare?ma allora in che percentuale conta davvero quello che possiamo, riusciamo e vogliamo fare per i nostri figli?


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma non era ansia...non sto parlando di sesso in questo caso...Non ho mai avuto nemmeno l'ombra di un amichetto se così si può definire.
> Ma certo magari per chi ha vissuto un adolescenza normale magari non fa differenza... Ma trovarsi che tutte le amiche avevano avuto il loro primo bacio, i balli come si usavano ai nostri tempi...*della serie io facevo tappezzeria alle feste*. Possibile che nessuno di voi si sia sentita lasciata in disparte???


Pure io.
E per un maschio questo equivaleva a disapprovazione sociale.
Chi all'epoca aveva già avuto esperienze sessuali era leader nel gruppo, tu venivi deriso.
Le conseguenze era che chi ci sapeva fare aveva ulteriore successo con le donne, a noi timidi e imbranati non ci filava nessuno.
Incredibile pensare come il successo con l'altro sesso determinasse il tuo successo sociale e di conseguenza la visione che ognuno aveva di sé.
C'erano ragazze che non voleva nessuno perché erano considerate delle sfigate e se uno si azzardava a uscire con loro veniva deriso.
Credo la cosa valesse anche al contrario. 
La tappezzeria era influenzata anche da questo.
Che tristezza.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è strano.
> sono stata una ragazzaccia e sono diventata una madre amorevole e moglie *innamorata* e fedele.di contro c'è chi ha vissuto giovinezze morigerate per poi trasgredire nella maturità etc.
> mille attenzioni e cure per mia figlia , amorevole educazione per darle tutto quello che io non ho non ho avuto e che trovo sacrosanto trasmettere ma ....*a me questo seme chi l'ha fatto germogliare?*ma allora in che percentuale conta davvero quello che possiamo, riusciamo e vogliamo fare per i nostri figli?


Ce l'hai sempre avuto dentro forse?

Non discutiamo della capacità di amare mi sembra.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2016)

io ero sempre al centro dell'attenzione dai tredici/quattordici .poi a sedici ho cominciato anche a lavorare come indossatrice per pagarmi gli studi e mi sono trovata ancor più ad essere corteggiata soprattutto da adulti.
mi chiedo spesso cosa mi abbai sempre impedito di provare cocaina o eroina che vedevo spesso usare da chi mi era vicino; non mi sono mai fatta nemmeno una canna per paura di non essere me stessa.
la presunzione suppongo mi abbia salvato


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io.
> E per un maschio questo equivaleva a disapprovazione sociale.
> Chi all'epoca aveva già avuto esperienze sessuali era leader nel gruppo, tu venivi deriso.
> Le conseguenze era che chi ci sapeva fare aveva ulteriore successo con le donne, a noi timidi e imbranati non ci filava nessuno.
> ...


Da qui il bisogno di conquistare quel successo sociale in qualche modo....


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io.
> E per un maschio questo equivaleva a disapprovazione sociale.
> Chi all'epoca aveva già avuto esperienze sessuali era leader nel gruppo, tu venivi deriso.
> Le conseguenze era che chi ci sapeva fare aveva ulteriore successo con le donne, a noi timidi e imbranati non ci filava nessuno.
> ...


Quoto, poi ad un certo punto per me le cose sono cambiate radicalmente.
E per i ragazzi oggi dovrebbe essere diverso?
Non sarebbe forse il caso spiegarglielo?


----------



## ivanl (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io.
> E per un maschio questo equivaleva a disapprovazione sociale.
> Chi all'epoca aveva già avuto esperienze sessuali era leader nel gruppo, tu venivi deriso.
> Le conseguenze era che chi ci sapeva fare aveva ulteriore successo con le donne, a noi timidi e imbranati non ci filava nessuno.
> ...


assolutamente falso, per la mia esperienza; io alle feste, se mai ci andavo, me ne stavo abbastanza per i fatti miei, ne' si derideva nessuno che se ne stesse in disparte; ne' mai nessuno e' mai stato considerato sfigato perche' frequentava persone 'sfigate' (o presunte tali)
Forse al nord le cose giravano diversamente, oppure, come ha detto Minerva  





> la presunzione suppongo mi abbia salvato


----------



## banshee (10 Febbraio 2016)

posso chiedervi una cosa abbastanza OT ma che mi è venuta in mente leggendo i commenti nel rapporto genitori / figli ?

voi genitori, come vi comportate nel caso di una confidenza del figlio/a alla classica richiesta: non dirlo a papà/ non dirlo a mamma?

ve lo chiedo da figlia..


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> *assolutamente falso*, per la mia esperienza; io alle feste, se mai ci andavo, me ne stavo abbastanza per i fatti miei, ne' si derideva nessuno che se ne stesse in disparte; ne' mai nessuno e' mai stato considerato sfigato perche' frequentava persone 'sfigate' (o presunte tali)
> Forse al nord le cose giravano diversamente, oppure, come ha detto Minerva


Falso un paio di balle.
La derisione era la norma al liceo che frequentavo io (tutti ragazzi abbastanza messi bene economicamente).
L'esclusione pure.
Non hai le Timberland?
Sei uno sfigato.
Il clima era quello.
Era il tempo dei paninari.
Ricordo anche gli scherzi ad alcuni miei compagni di classe in gita, tipo prendere lo spazzolino di uno tra i più timidi e ficcarselo nel sedere per poi rimetterlo al suo posto.
Roba così.
Le ragazze andavano dietro solo a tipi così.
Inutile dire che queste persone sono quelle che hanno anche fatto più carriera nell'ambito lavorativo.
Sempre ben parati. Un po' stronzi.


----------



## ivanl (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Falso un paio di balle.
> La derisione era la norma al liceo che frequentavo io (tutti ragazzi abbastanza messi bene economicamente).
> L'esclusione pure.
> Non hai le Timberland?
> ...


che gente girava li'? Robe del genere mai fatte, ne' subite. Anche io ero al liceo al tempo dei paninari; mia sorella faceva di tutto per adeguarsi, io me ne sbattevo le balle. e nessuno mi prendeva in giro o mi escludeva...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è strano.
> sono stata una ragazzaccia e sono diventata una madre amorevole e moglie innamorata e fedele.di contro c'è chi ha vissuto giovinezze morigerate per poi trasgredire nella maturità etc.
> mille attenzioni e cure per mia figlia , amorevole educazione per darle tutto quello che io non ho non ho avuto e che trovo sacrosanto trasmettere ma ....a me questo seme chi l'ha fatto germogliare?ma allora in che percentuale conta davvero quello che possiamo, riusciamo e vogliamo fare per i nostri figli?


Perché, quelli che hanno avuto giovinezze morigerate e hanno trasgredito nella maturità ( come me) sono forse madri e padri meno amorevoli e meno in grado di trasmettere valori validi per i figli?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> che gente girava li'? Robe del genere mai fatte, ne' subite. Anche io ero al liceo al tempo dei paninari; mia sorella faceva di tutto per adeguarsi, io me ne sbattevo le balle. e nessuno mi prendeva in giro o mi escludeva...


La mancanza di autostima ti fa vedere montagne dove ci sono delle semplici cunette.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso chiedervi una cosa abbastanza OT ma che mi è venuta in mente leggendo i commenti nel rapporto genitori / figli ?
> 
> voi genitori, come vi comportate nel caso di una confidenza del figlio/a alla classica richiesta: non dirlo a papà/ non dirlo a mamma?
> 
> ve lo chiedo da figlia..


Finora non mi è mai capitato, devo dire.
Ma non mi secca se es. mia figlia si confida con mia moglie per cose sue, penso sia normale cercare appoggio nelle persone che riteniamo possano capirci meglio, del resto lei (figlia) non mi esclude da altre.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Falso un paio di balle.
> La derisione era la norma al liceo che frequentavo io (tutti ragazzi abbastanza messi bene economicamente).
> L'esclusione pure.
> Non hai le Timberland?
> ...


Confermo uguale... anche in provincia! 
se non c'erano soldi eri sfigato se non avevi carattere eri sfigato, se i tuoi erano separati eri sfigato se tua madre si ostinava a vestiri con i maglioni e legonne a piegoni ERI SFIGATO!!
Io ho trovato un modo per uscirne. Essere completamente fuori dalle righe, almeno per quello che c'era qui. Ora mi rendo conto sbagliato, perchè ha influenzato il resto della mia vita. Nonostante tutto il ruolo di "facile" e "strana" mi è rimasto appiccicato addosso. Più a me internamente che nei confronti degli altri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Confermo uguale... anche in provincia!
> se non c'erano soldi eri sfigato se non avevi carattere eri sfigato, se i tuoi erano separati eri sfigato se tua madre si ostinava a vestiri con i maglioni e legonne a piegoni ERI SFIGATO!!
> Io ho trovato un modo per uscirne. Essere completamente fuori dalle righe, almeno per quello che c'era qui. Ora mi rendo conto sbagliato, perchè ha influenzato il resto della mia vita. Nonostante tutto il ruolo di "facile" e "strana" mi è rimasto appiccicato addosso. Più a me internamente che nei confronti degli altri.


Anche per te.

La mancanza di autostima....ecc ecc 
Ma quando capirete che non è il mondo a essere cattivo, ma noi che diamo/abbiamo dato importanza a cose che non ne hanno?


----------



## Ecate (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La mancanza di autostima ti fa vedere montagne dove ci sono delle semplici cunette.


Sì
grande verità 
poi, l'esclusione brucia solo a chi vorrebbe entrare


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso chiedervi una cosa abbastanza OT ma che mi è venuta in mente leggendo i commenti nel rapporto genitori / figli ?
> 
> voi genitori, come vi comportate nel caso di una confidenza del figlio/a alla classica richiesta: non dirlo a papà/ non dirlo a mamma?
> 
> ve lo chiedo da figlia..


Dipende dal problema. Ci sono problemi che ai figli sembrano insormontabili e gravissimi e pensano di confidare al genitore con il quale hanno più confidenza...
e problemi che effettivamente vanno condivisi con l'altro genitore.
Io mi sono sempre trovata nel primo caso.
Piccole scioccezze confidate, risolte senza bisogno di coinvolgere mio marito. Che d'altra parte, non ha nessuna sensibilità e avrebbe finito per usare come arma di scherno.
Perfino il maschio viene da me a raccontare anche i problemi intimi...


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La mancanza di autostima ti fa vedere montagne dove ci sono delle semplici cunette.



Probabile.
Son sicuro che per come sono oggi vivrei quella classe (ho cambiato liceo) in maniera diversa, ma ho vissuto altre esperienze nel frattempo che mi hanno cambiato.
Ma quando si è ragazzi, e l'ambiente con cui ti confronti è quello, ogni giorno, l'idea che ti fai di te stesso è quella che deriva dalle persone in cui ti specchi.
Ricordo una ragazza che veniva presa in giro solo perché aveva dei lunghi capelli ornati in treccia e dimostrava fisicamente le sue origini meridionali.
Un'altra che era derisa perché non particolarmente bella.
Non riporto i nomignoli con cui venivano appellate.
Se parlavi con quelle due ragazze, venivi marchiato.
Io fui preso in giro perché uscii con una ragazza che aveva le gambe non propriamente magre.
A rivederla oggi in foto devo dire che era una bella ragazza, tra l'altro. Eppure, era fuori spietatamente dai giochi per varie ragioni (era molto buona).
Boh, una manica di stronzi.
Poi conobbi altri ragazzi con cui feci amicizia e la mia vita cambiò, e di conseguenza anche la stima di me stesso gradualmente.
Ma come vissi male quel periodo, e come influenzò anche gli anni futuri.
Gli anni dell'adolescenza sono pieni di montagne.
Un mio amico si suicidò, a 18 anni. Credevo fosse sereno, era un ragazzo molto intelligente, addirittura geniale per alcuni aspetti.
Era a militare.
Non si hanno le spalle larghe abbastanza per resistere a quell'età, non tutti le hanno.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche per te.
> 
> La mancanza di autostima....ecc ecc
> Ma quando capirete che non è il mondo a essere cattivo, ma noi che diamo/abbiamo dato importanza a cose che non ne hanno?


Pretenderlo a 16 anni?
Ma dai.
Ci arrivi ma molto dopo.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La mancanza di autostima ti fa vedere montagne dove ci sono delle semplici cunette.


Si ma il bullismo era (ed è) una realtà e non aiutava certo all' autostima.
In prima superiore ero uno dei più bassi e glabri (sviluppo tardivo) e fisicamente non potevo competere con gente che ormai sembrava adulta, essere preso di mira, insieme ad altri, era all' ordine del giorno, poi un giorno uno mi ha aggredito e alle strette gli ho sferrato un cartone facendogli un occhio nero, cosa che mi ha salvato, ad un mio compagno hanno persino pisciato nella cartella...............


----------



## Ecate (10 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> che gente girava li'? Robe del genere mai fatte, ne' subite. Anche io ero al liceo al tempo dei paninari; mia sorella faceva di tutto per adeguarsi, io me ne sbattevo le balle. e nessuno mi prendeva in giro o mi escludeva...


Soffre molto e viene deriso chi fa le acrobazie per far parte di un gruppo
Paninari, Rotary e Circolo del Cinema. Destra, sinistra, finti ricchi e finti poveri.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ricette e garanzie non ce ne sono.
Le persone crescono in una famiglia e non nascono a 15 anni.
Ricordo un'amica che si lamentava della figlia che era condizionata dalle amicizie e voleva solo certi vestiti e certe scarpe. Ma la madre non metteva che Lacoste e borse di una certa marca.
Contano l'ambiente che si frequenta come famiglia, in senso allargato, la televisione, i film, i libri e i commenti a tutte le esperienze e l'indole individuale.
 Credo che conti molto la sicurezza di base dei genitori e quella che si è trasmessa nei primi anni di vita.
Ma anche la disponibilità a costituire una sicurezza e una fonte di interpretazione della realtà. Ut


----------



## Ecate (10 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma il bullismo era (ed è) una realtà e non aiutava certo all' autostima.
> In prima superiore ero uno dei più bassi e glabri (sviluppo tardivo) e fisicamente non potevo competere con gente che ormai sembrava adulta, essere preso di mira, insieme ad altri, era all' ordine del giorno, poi un giorno uno mi ha aggredito e alle strette gli ho sferrato un cartone facendogli un occhio nero, cosa che mi ha salvato, ad un mio compagno hanno persino pisciato nella cartella...............


Vero. Ai miei tempi il bullismo non c'era, nella maggior parte delle scuole che ho frequentato. In una sì. Però i meccanismi di esclusione/inclusione sono il terreno che prepara il bullismo e li costruiscono insieme, esclusi ed escludenti.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Confermo uguale... anche in provincia!
> se non c'erano soldi eri sfigato se non avevi carattere eri sfigato, se i tuoi erano separati eri sfigato se tua madre si ostinava a vestiri con i maglioni e legonne a piegoni ERI SFIGATO!!
> Io ho trovato un modo per uscirne. Essere completamente fuori dalle righe, almeno per quello che c'era qui. Ora mi rendo conto sbagliato, perchè ha influenzato il resto della mia vita. Nonostante tutto il ruolo di "facile" e "strana" mi è rimasto appiccicato addosso. Più a me internamente che nei confronti degli altri.


Il problema era la necessità di dover frequentare quell'ambiente.
Io ero sfigato in tutto:
figlio di genitori divorziati abitavo con la nonna in un degradato quartiere di case popolari abitato da vecchi, immigrati, tossici, delinquenti. 
Finisco al liceo e mi trovo in un altro mondo.
Andavo a casa di gente che aveva appartamenti di 200 mq in aree centrali...
Gente che aveva l'hifi anche in bagno.
Ragazzi che poi arrivati a 18 anni il papà gli regalava la macchina nuova.
Che vestivano firmato.
Loro erano la classe dominante.
Io arrivo e vengo inquadrato per quello che ero, in più ero imbranato come tanti ragazzi di quell'età.
Ogni giorno ti facevano lo screening per quello che indossavi.
Ricordo anche le botte. Si facevano forti in gruppo.
Poi ho trovato altri ambienti più adatti a me e ho finalmente vissuto bene la mia gioventù.
Questo per dire come il problema spesso non siamo noi, ma le persone con cui ci confrontiamo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Probabile.
> Son sicuro che per come sono oggi vivrei quella classe (ho cambiato liceo) in maniera diversa, ma ho vissuto altre esperienze nel frattempo che mi hanno cambiato.
> Ma quando si è ragazzi, e l'ambiente con cui ti confronti è quello, ogni giorno, l'idea che ti fai di te stesso è quella che deriva dalle persone in cui ti specchi.
> Ricordo una ragazza che veniva presa in giro solo perché aveva dei lunghi capelli ornati in treccia e dimostrava fisicamente le sue origini meridionali.
> ...


Stai idealizzando in negativo l'adolescenza, caricandola della responsabilità dei tuoi problemi attuali.
Io ero in assoluto la più povera della mia classe e non mi sono mai sentita nè così sfigata, nè così emarginata.
Ed eravamo gli stessi adolescenti di Milano, Palermo, Roma....non è che io e miei compagni fossimo di media più intelligenti.
Però credevo in me stessa e volevo dimostrare quanto valevo.
Di questo hanno bisogno tutti gli adolescenti di ogni epoca e provenienza, credere in se stessi e non nei vestiti che portano.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> *Soffre molto e viene deriso chi fa le acrobazie per far parte di un gruppo*
> Paninari, Rotary e Circolo del Cinema. Destra, sinistra, finti ricchi e finti poveri.



Stiamo parlando di un gruppo obbligato: la classe di un liceo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma il bullismo era (ed è) una realtà e non aiutava certo all' autostima.
> In prima superiore ero uno dei più bassi e glabri (sviluppo tardivo) e fisicamente non potevo competere con gente che ormai sembrava adulta, essere preso di mira, insieme ad altri, era all' ordine del giorno, poi un giorno uno mi ha aggredito e alle strette gli ho sferrato un cartone facendogli un occhio nero, cosa che mi ha salvato, ad un mio compagno hanno persino pisciato nella cartella...............


Da come parlare sembra che siate cresciuti nelle favelas di Rio.
Certo che mi ricordo anch'io le matricole dell'Itis portate i primi giorni di scuola nella bara o crocifissi, cose che  adesso nonostante il degrado sociale tanto millantato non si vedono più.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

Io ero abbastanza benestante, ma avevo compagne che avevano vestiti che costavano come il mio intero guardaroba e se ne vantavano. Pensavo fossero delle poverette. Ma non era nessuna emarginata. Quella bruttissima era molto studiosa e apprezzata. Forse non avevamo abbastanza vita sociale tra coetanei da soffrire di esclusione.
Però non so come si sentisse la secchiona.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai idealizzando in negativo l'adolescenza, caricandola della responsabilità dei tuoi problemi attuali.
> Io ero in assoluto la più povera della mia classe e non mi sono mai sentita nè così sfigata, nè così emarginata.
> Ed eravamo gli stessi adolescenti di Milano, Palermo, Roma....non è che io e miei compagni fossimo di media più intelligenti.
> Però credevo in me stessa e volevo dimostrare quanto valevo.
> Di questo hanno bisogno tutti gli adolescenti di ogni epoca e provenienza, credere in se stessi e non nei vestiti che portano.


Si ma evidentemente avevi degli esempi sopra di te. Magari genitori o nonni presenti. Un fratello più grande un amica...

io ho dovuto "sopravvivere" da sola. sempre.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai idealizzando in negativo l'adolescenza, *caricandola della responsabilità dei tuoi problemi attuali.*
> Io ero in assoluto la più povera della mia classe e non mi sono mai sentita nè così sfigata, nè così emarginata.
> Ed eravamo gli stessi adolescenti di Milano, Palermo, Roma....non è che io e miei compagni fossimo di media più intelligenti.
> Però credevo in me stessa e volevo dimostrare quanto valevo.
> *Di questo hanno bisogno tutti gli adolescenti di ogni epoca e provenienza, credere in se stessi e non nei vestiti che portano*.



Sì, era quello che mi dicevano sempre i genitori.
Ma quando la tua giornata trascorre con gente che la pensa diversamente, non riesci a non pensare che adeguarti a loro possa essere una soluzione.
E diventi ridicolo, certo, perché tu non sei così.
Ma non lo sai. Non ne sei cosciente a quell'età, non hai alcuna percezione del tuo essere indipendente.
Per il neretto: che c'entrano i miei problemi attuali?
Non è che mia moglie mi ha tradito dopo 28 anni insieme e 13 di matrimonio perché al liceo mi prendevano in giro?
Non facciamo psicologia dietrologica.
E' passato di tutto da quell'epoca e ho fortemente ridimensionato tutto quel periodo, come è giusto che sia.
Ho incontrato una classe di stronzi, amen.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso chiedervi una cosa abbastanza OT ma che mi è venuta in mente leggendo i commenti nel rapporto genitori / figli ?
> 
> voi genitori, come vi comportate nel caso di una confidenza del figlio/a alla classica richiesta: non dirlo a papà/ non dirlo a mamma?
> 
> ve lo chiedo da figlia..


Dipende
Tendenzialmente i miei figli sanno che hanno lo stesso riscontro da me e da mio marito.
Poi se si tratta di un voto brutto che so che possono recuperare e mi dicono "non lo dire a papà prometto che settimana prossima recupero" lascio perdere.
Su cosa serie tendenzialmente dico di parlarne anche con il padre o se preferisco che gliene parli io


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si ma evidentemente avevi degli esempi sopra di te. Magari genitori o nonni presenti. Un fratello più grande un amica...
> 
> io ho dovuto "sopravvivere" da sola. sempre.


Primogenita.
Molto solitaria.
Genitori che da quando ho iniziato le superiori non si sono mai intromessi a parte verificare ai visitoni e che non mi hanno mai giustificato una volta, oltre ad avermi caldamente spinto a trovarmi un lavoro al più presto....cosa che ho fatto a 16 anni. Dopodiché mi pagavo da vestire ( non le timberland) e pure le gite scolastiche. 
Insomma...dicendomi velatamente arrangiati mi hanno solo insegnato che ce la potevo fare da sola.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2016)

Per il resto quoto la Matraini


----------



## ivanl (10 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso chiedervi una cosa abbastanza OT ma che mi è venuta in mente leggendo i commenti nel rapporto genitori / figli ?
> 
> voi genitori, come vi comportate nel caso di una confidenza del figlio/a alla classica richiesta: non dirlo a papà/ non dirlo a mamma?
> 
> ve lo chiedo da figlia..


se non e' niente di grave, resta fra noi. Qualche volta sono io a dirlo a lui, l'altro giorno ha portato a casa una 'nota' perche' si era dimenticato un libro (una cazzata, dopotutto, sempre 9 ha preso); l'ho firmata e gli ho detto di non dirlo alla mamma senno' si sarebbe arrabbiata per nulla (lei e' eccessivamente assillante e pretende che sia sempre perfetto), pero' non sarebbe piu' dovuto ricapitare (specie perche' la mattina gli avevo detto di controllare bene lo zaino, conoscendolo), altrimenti lo avrei punito io direttamente
Se si tratta di una cosa rilevante, invece gli dico di parlarne tutti assieme


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, era quello che mi dicevano sempre i genitori.
> Ma quando la tua giornata trascorre con gente che la pensa diversamente, non riesci a non pensare che adeguarti a loro possa essere una soluzione.
> E diventi ridicolo, certo, perché tu non sei così.
> Ma non lo sai. Non ne sei cosciente a quell'età, non hai alcuna percezione del tuo essere indipendente.
> ...


Ma io per problemi attuali non intendevo il tradimento. Intendevo la visione negativa della vita, che per me è un problema.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da come parlare sembra che siate cresciuti nelle *favelas* di Rio.
> Certo che mi ricordo anch'io le matricole dell'Itis portate i primi giorni di scuola nella bara o crocifissi, cose che  adesso nonostante il degrado sociale tanto millantato non si vedono più.


Vicino del pianto terra: ucciso e evirato dalla moglie.
Altro vicino mio: la sua ragazza buttata dal balcone in una crisi di astinenza per droga.
Appartamento di mio padre e di mia nonna dati alle fiamme per problemi di vicini spacciatori.
Altro omicidio da parte di una mia vicina che uccise il suo convivente buttandolo sulle scale.
Oltre a questi c'erano i tossici, le auto bruciate, i ragazzi che crepavano per overdose, tra cui un mio amico, a 20 anni. 
Questo era il mio quartiere.
Quando arrivai a quel liceo manca sapevo dell'esistenza di Burghy e dei paninari.
Manco me ne fregava niente di come andare vestito.
C'è che ti rendi conto di quel che non hai o non sei quando gli altri te lo fanno notare.
Pesantemente.
Non ero il solo in quella classe.
Gli altri miei amici (quelli con cui avevo fatto amicizia) ne sono usciti disgustati.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma io per problemi attuali non intendevo il tradimento. *Intendevo la visione negativa della vita, che per me è un problema*.


Bah, visione.
Sfiga, Chiara.
Volevo fare il fotografo, mi metto lì a investire per aprire una mia attività e scopro che ho una malattia che mi porta a essere ipovedente. Dieci anni di vita a non riuscire a guidare di notte, fino al trapianto.
Mi sposo e finisco in ospedale (stavo crepando).
Nasce mia figlia e muore mia suocera, e poi mio suocero.
Mi tradisce mia moglie e mi becco una prostatite dolorosa per mesi.
Ho sempre andare in bicicletta ma non posso più andarci per questo.
Mi sono vietati gli alcolici.
E che cazzo.
Non è visione negativa, sono fastidiosissime sfighe di merda.
E alcune non le cito per evitare di rendermi riconoscibile, ma accidenti, a 11 anni mi prendevano in giro appena uscivo di casa per il mio aspetto. Anche gente sconosciuta.
Sai quanta fatica ci ho messo per superare tutto questo DA SOLO?
Perché nel frattempo i miei genitori facevano la loro vita.
Mia madre aveva un'altra famiglia e un altro figlio mentre io restavo da mia nonna (mio nonno si era suicidato in casa, davanti a me a 11 anni).
Mio padre le sue donne.
Devo continuare?
Alla fine ogni cosa è stress che ti porti avanti per tanto tempo.
Lo superi... e ce n'è un'altra.
Lo so, la vita è così, imprevedibile. Poteva accadere a chiunque.
Però...
Io di solito guardo quello che ho e che mi rimane. Non sono affatto pessimista; ne ho passate abbastanza per sapere che a tutto c'è rimedio.
Ma non credo nell'ottimismo di chi ha sempre avuto tutto facilmente. 
E non mi sto riferendo a te.
E' solo ingenuità.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Primogenita.
> Molto solitaria.
> Genitori che da quando ho iniziato le superiori non si sono mai intromessi a parte verificare ai visitoni e che non mi hanno mai giustificato una volta, oltre ad avermi caldamente spinto a trovarmi un lavoro al più presto....cosa che ho fatto a 16 anni. Dopodiché mi pagavo da vestire ( non le timberland) e pure le gite scolastiche.
> Insomma...dicendomi velatamente arrangiati mi hanno solo insegnato che ce la potevo fare da sola.


Anch' io lavoravo d'estate per pagarmi vestiti e persino i libri di scuola, ed è stata una delle esperienze più positive nel bene e nel male che abbia mai fatto.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bah, visione.
> Sfiga, Chiara.
> Volevo fare il fotografo, mi metto lì a investire per aprire una mia attività e scopro che ho una malattia che mi porta a essere ipovedente. Dieci anni di vita a non riuscire a guidare di notte, fino al trapianto.
> Mi sposo e finisco in ospedale (stavo crepando).
> ...


Cazz. Danny.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Primogenita.
> Molto solitaria.
> Genitori che da quando ho iniziato le superiori non si sono mai intromessi a parte verificare ai visitoni e che non mi hanno mai giustificato una volta, oltre ad avermi caldamente spinto a trovarmi un lavoro al più presto....cosa che ho fatto a 16 anni. Dopodiché mi pagavo da vestire ( non le timberland) e pure le gite scolastiche.
> Insomma...dicendomi velatamente arrangiati mi hanno solo insegnato che ce la potevo fare da sola.



  Mia madre, quando avevo 8 anni mi ha abbandonato con mio padre, ubriacone e violento, e si è portata via mia sorella…
  Quando è andata via definitivamente, ha portato anche me, Questione di comodo. Io potevo badare a mia sorella quando lei era al lavoro o fuori con l’amico.
  Non potevo fermarmi fuori con gli amici finita la scuola perché dovevo badare a mia sorella.
  Durante le vacanze estive andavo a fare la stagione e la metà del preso dovevo consegnarlo a mia madre come “contributo spese”….
  Ti dirò la stagione mi ha fatto bene, è lì che ho cominciato ad avere un po’ di consapevolezza di me stessa.
  Fondamentalmente comunque mi piace pensare che la vita è bella e va vissuta. Solo alle volte sono un tantino paranoica ed ancora tendo a pensare che il mondo ce l’abbia con me.
  Ma è solo una cosa mia molto interiore e personale. Qui nel forum posso esternare. Nel quotidiano tutti pensano di me che sia una persona molto serena. Infatti quando non ce la faccio più e sbotto non capiscono.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bah, visione.
> Sfiga, Chiara.
> Volevo fare il fotografo, mi metto lì a investire per aprire una mia attività e scopro che ho una malattia che mi porta a essere ipovedente. Dieci anni di vita a non riuscire a guidare di notte, fino al trapianto.
> Mi sposo e finisco in ospedale (stavo crepando).
> ...


  :abbraccio:non ho nulla da dire


----------



## Ecate (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di un gruppo obbligato: la classe di un liceo.


No.
Se in una classe c'è un gruppo e ci sono degli esclusi, quel gruppo non è obbligato. 
Se sei stato tagliato fuori per essere uscito con una ragazza con le gambe grosse, significa che tu, la ragazza con le gambe grosse, il ragazzo dark, quello secchione, quello ricchissimo ma escluso perché coreano adottato (ho visto anche questo) non avevate niente da dirvi. O tu non hai trovato niente da dire. Perché pensavi- o pensavate- a "loro", a come sarebbe bello essere come loro. Perché la "loro" vita era il non plus ultra e questo sta a significare che anche i valori degli esclusi sono quelli. Senza conoscere veramente questi paria, proiettando su dieci stronzi viziati e sicuramente altrettanto problematici il sogno di un mondo dorato che non esiste... E senza sapere quale merda sicuramente anche alcuni di loro stavano attraversando; perché la sfiga è più democratica degli adolescenti. Avete tutti contribuito alla formazione di caste fittizie, di gerarchie sociali superflue e funzionali solo a fomentare il disagio individuale di ognuno, vincenti e perdenti.
In tutto il mondo gli adolescenti in gruppo sono stronzi e in tutto il mondo purtroppo c'è il bullismo. Ma questo schifo che erano gli anni ottanta, dove i complessi sociali di una generazione si sono rispecchiati negli adolescenti è un retaggio del feudalesimo tutto italiano. L'idiozia del mito dei paninari, ricalcando il classismo degli anni 50 e facendo perdere ai ragazzi di allora la speranza di una società in cui ciò che conta è il merito e non i natali è un obbrobrio sociale. Non ci fossero stati tanti genitori stolidamente tronfi del benessere raggiunto, non avrebbero riversato tanta volgare arroganza facendo ostentare ai figli tutti quei simboli di pacchianeria.
perplesso, se vuoi deraglia pure 
EDIT: ovviamente Danny il mio fastidio non è per te ma è per quegli adulti che non hanno saputo aiutarti. Come te tanti altri. Tante persone piegate fin da piccole da lutti e situazioni familiari difficilissime, non hanno trovato quel l'accoglienza e quel l'ascolto in più da parte degli adulti, cozzando invece contro una stolida adesione a tutta quella pappardella lì dei paria e delle classi sociali che ho detto prima.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cazz. Danny.


Però ti dico una cosa.
Queste esperienze mi sono servite, mi hanno fatto diventare empatico nei confronti di chi vive situazioni di discreto disagio.
Diciamo più comprensivo in genere di alcune situazioni.
Al contempo non riesco a tollerare le prepotenze, le meschinità e altri atti contro i deboli.
E questa mia visione la considero parte di una forza mia, la forza di essere me stesso senza pretendere di essere migliore e di farlo a spese di altri.
Sono io, con i miei problemi e i miei difetti, senza vergogna.
Non devo dimostrare a nessuno di essere superiore.
Chi mi vuole mi deve volere per come sono, ora.
Ho trascorso gli anni dai 20 ai 35 in maniera molto serena malgrado i problemi di vista, anzi, mi sono divertito parecchio. 
Sono andato a vivere da solo e non mi vergogno a dire che ho recuperato anche i mobili dalla spazzatura... lo facevo con un mio amico... era divertente.
Mi sono divertito e ho dei bellissimi ricordi.
E ho dei ricordi bellissimi anche nel matrimonio, per non parlare di mia figlia.
Ancora oggi trovo molta serenità nella mia vita, per cui vale la pena di vivere e possibilmente il più a lungo possibile.
C'è ancora tanto da fare.
Scusa lo sfogo.
Sono andato molto sul personale. Però mi stupisco ancora di chi non comprende che l'adolescenza è un periodo della vita misterioso per gli adulti e in cui la serenità non è patrimonio di tutti.
Io non credo che mia figlia vivrà l'adolescenza che ho avuto io. L'infanzia per lei è trascorsa più che serenamente.
Sono ottimista per lei. In ogni caso ogni vita ha un suo percorso da fare, diverso.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mia madre, quando avevo 8 anni mi ha abbandonato con mio padre, ubriacone e violento, e si è portata via mia sorella…
> Quando è andata via definitivamente, ha portato anche me, Questione di comodo. Io potevo badare a mia sorella quando lei era al lavoro o fuori con l’amico.
> Non potevo fermarmi fuori con gli amici finita la scuola perché dovevo badare a mia sorella.
> Durante le vacanze estive andavo a fare la stagione e la metà del preso dovevo consegnarlo a mia madre come “contributo spese”….
> ...


Idem anche per me.
Certe esperienze non si risolvono mai del tutto. 
Però si può vivere ugualmente bene lo stesso.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però ti dico una cosa.
> Queste esperienze mi sono servite, mi hanno fatto diventare empatico nei confronti di chi vive situazioni di discreto disagio.
> Diciamo più comprensivo in genere di alcune situazioni.
> Al contempo non riesco a tollerare le prepotenze, le meschinità e altri atti contro i deboli.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## banshee (10 Febbraio 2016)

..ve l'ho chiesto perchè, da figlia, ho il problema inverso.

da adolescente mai avuto di questi problemi..le confidenze "intime e femminili" le facevo a mia madre e lì rimanevano. per il resto, ho sempre parlato poco e risolto molto da sola ma fortunatamente non ho mai avuto grossi problemi, nè nello studio, nè nella vita privata. i problemi pesanti di relazione li ho avuti quando ho incontrato il mio ex, e lì ovviamente i miei ne sanno il giusto, diciamo.

attualmente mio padre non è in grado di reggere a livello emotivo quasi niente. si agita, va in ansia, o come dice lui "mi ci sento male non c'ho dormito stanotte", somatizza a livelli estremi - soffre di una serie di disturbi gastro intestinali che sono tutti di derivazione psicosomatica.

per questo ogni volta, anche ieri per dire, che racconto qualcosa di un minimo preoccupante a mia madre (cose di lavoro, difficoltà economiche momentanee o altro) e il tutto sempre molto ma molto filtrato, le raccomando "non dirlo a papà".
lei non gliela fa, è più forte di lei. glielo dice. cioè da adolescente no, adesso si.
e inizia la tragedia che al confronto Euripide era un comico.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

Diciamo che la sfiga ci vede bene e che qualche volta trova qualcuno che le piace particolarmente.
Nella tradizione giudaico cristiana Dio mette alla prova chi sa che ce la può fare.
O anche i suoi preferiti.
Forse è meglio essere un po' antipatici.

Certamente, come si diceva altrove, le difficoltà superate ci danno la consapevolezza della nostra forza.

Però tutti questi racconti confermano che gli adolescenti hanno bisogno di punti di riferimento e non di essere agevolati ad adeguarsi a un clima culturale che può benissimo essere superficiale e negativo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

Hu





Ecate ha detto:


> No.
> Se in una classe c'è un gruppo e ci sono degli esclusi, quel gruppo non è obbligato.
> Se sei stato tagliato fuori per essere uscito con una ragazza con le gambe grosse, significa che tu, la ragazza con le gambe grosse, il ragazzo dark, quello secchione, quello ricchissimo ma escluso perché coreano adottato (ho visto anche questo) non avevate niente da dirvi. O tu non hai trovato niente da dire. Perché pensavi- o pensavate- a "loro", a come sarebbe bello essere come loro. Perché la "loro" vita era il non plus ultra e questo sta a significare che anche i valori degli esclusi sono quelli. Senza conoscere veramente questi paria, proiettando su dieci stronzi viziati e sicuramente altrettanto problematici il sogno di un mondo dorato che non esiste... E senza sapere quale merda sicuramente anche alcuni di loro stavano attraversando; perché la sfiga è più democratica degli adolescenti. Avete tutti contribuito alla formazione di caste fittizie, di gerarchie sociali superflue e funzionali solo a fomentare il disagio individuale di ognuno, vincenti e perdenti.
> In tutto il mondo gli adolescenti in gruppo sono stronzi e in tutto il mondo purtroppo c'è il bullismo. Ma questo schifo che erano gli anni ottanta, dove i complessi sociali di una generazione si sono rispecchiati negli adolescenti è un retaggio del feudalesimo tutto italiano. L'idiozia del mito dei paninari, ricalcando il classismo degli anni 50 e facendo perdere ai ragazzi di allora la speranza di una società in cui ciò che conta è il merito e non i natali è un obbrobrio sociale. Non ci fossero stati tanti genitori stolidamente tronfi del benessere raggiunto, non avrebbero riversato tanta volgare arroganza facendo ostentare ai figli tutti quei simboli di pacchianeria.
> ...


Anni da bere di cui non ci siamo ancora liberati. Ora i simboli sono diversi e si fanno illudere le classi più povere fornendo l'illusione di poter accedere a quelle ricche proprio presentando modelli sempre più miseri e volgari.

Le orde di aspiranti paninari hanno generato figli che formano orde  di aspiranti ai talent.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricette e garanzie non ce ne sono.
> Le persone crescono in una famiglia e non nascono a 15 anni.
> Ricordo un'amica che si lamentava della figlia che era condizionata dalle amicizie e voleva solo certi vestiti e certe scarpe. Ma la madre non metteva che Lacoste e borse di una certa marca.
> Contano l'ambiente che si frequenta come famiglia, in senso allargato, la televisione, i film, i libri e i commenti a tutte le esperienze e l'indole individuale.
> ...


e con questa ci nasci probabilmente. come sono sicura che con tutta la cura e l'attenzione che ho messo nell'educazione di mia figlia ci sia anche della fortuna perché ,a parità di cose , basta un incontro sbagliato e al bivio si prende una strada diversa.


----------



## Tessa (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bah, visione.
> Sfiga, Chiara.
> Volevo fare il fotografo, mi metto lì a investire per aprire una mia attività e scopro che ho una malattia che mi porta a essere ipovedente. Dieci anni di vita a non riuscire a guidare di notte, fino al trapianto.
> Mi sposo e finisco in ospedale (stavo crepando).
> ...


E' un miracolo che tu sia la persona equilibrata e pacata che leggo qui.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> No.
> Se in una classe c'è un gruppo e ci sono degli esclusi, quel gruppo non è obbligato.
> Se sei stato tagliato fuori per essere uscito con una ragazza con le gambe grosse, significa che tu, la ragazza con le gambe grosse, il ragazzo dark, quello secchione, quello ricchissimo ma escluso perché coreano adottato (ho visto anche questo) non avevate niente da dirvi. O tu non hai trovato niente da dire. Perché pensavi- o pensavate- a "loro", a come sarebbe bello essere come loro. Perché la "loro" vita era il non plus ultra e questo sta a significare che anche i valori degli esclusi sono quelli. Senza conoscere veramente questi paria, proiettando su dieci stronzi viziati e sicuramente altrettanto problematici il sogno di un mondo dorato che non esiste... E senza sapere quale merda sicuramente anche alcuni di loro stavano attraversando; perché la sfiga è più democratica degli adolescenti. Avete tutti contribuito alla formazione di caste fittizie, di gerarchie sociali superflue e funzionali solo a fomentare il disagio individuale di ognuno, vincenti e perdenti.
> In tutto il mondo gli adolescenti in gruppo sono stronzi e in tutto il mondo purtroppo c'è il bullismo. *Ma questo schifo che erano gli anni ottanta, dove i complessi sociali di una generazione si sono rispecchiati negli adolescenti è un retaggio del feudalesimo tutto italiano.* L'idiozia del mito dei paninari, ricalcando il classismo degli anni 50 e facendo perdere ai ragazzi di allora la speranza di una società in cui ciò che conta è il merito e non i natali è un obbrobrio sociale. *Non ci fossero stati tanti genitori stolidamente tronfi del benessere raggiunto, non avrebbero riversato tanta volgare arroganza facendo ostentare ai figli tutti quei simboli di pacchianeria*.
> ...



Ad essere più precisi, eravamo in 6 o 7 ad essere tagliati fuori dai giochi e derisi dagli altri.
Tra di noi eravamo amici e lo siamo rimasti per anni.
Sul neretto, quoto.
Purtroppo, però non basta avere degli amici in un ambiente per essere immune da bullismo o mobbing, se si creano le condizioni perché ciò avvenga.
Negli anni 80 non c'era sensibilità tra gli adulti per questi argomenti, a dire il vero non erano neppure patrimonio comune i termini che usiamo oggi.  Era abbastanza una novità per molti di loro questa commistione di classe che si andava creando in quegli anni.
I miei genitori in fin dei conti avevano seguito un percorso sempre nell'ambito di persone simili a loro.
Con gli anni 80 si era ampliata la confusione sociale.
Il quartiere popolare era andato in ulteriore degrado in seguito a ondate migratorie dal sud Italia che avevano portato con sé i problemi della camorra e alla diffusione dell'eroina, mentre certe zone di Milano cominciavano a diventare più appannaggio di famiglie divenute benestanti, ma tutti si incontravano a scuola. 
Non tutti però reagivano come quelli di quella classe che frequentai (prima di andarmene altrove) io: conobbi anche figli di gente benestante successivamente con cui andavo ai centri sociali che non manifestavano in alcun modo la loro appartenenza sociale.
Nella vita spesso non siamo noi ad essere sbagliati, ma le persone che abbiamo attorno.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bah, visione.
> Sfiga, Chiara.
> Volevo fare il fotografo, mi metto lì a investire per aprire una mia attività e scopro che ho una malattia che mi porta a essere ipovedente. Dieci anni di vita a non riuscire a guidare di notte, fino al trapianto.
> Mi sposo e finisco in ospedale (stavo crepando).
> ...


cazzarola.
sei rimasto fotoamatore?


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' un miracolo che tu sia la persona equilibrata e pacata che leggo qui.


Secondo me, no.
Forse queste esperienze sono servite, forse il mio carattere sarebbe stato ugualmente così.
Forse ognuno di noi rimane sempre se stesso (fino a un certo punto, si intende), malgrado tutto.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola.
> sei rimasto fotoamatore?


Sempre.
La passione è rimasta.
E ora ci vedo (relativamente) bene con gli occhiali.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre.
> La passione è rimasta.
> E ora ci vedo (relativamente) bene con gli occhiali.


beh se per quello ci sono le correzioni.
non è affatto male rimanere nell'ambito della pura passione amatoriale perché ti puoi permettere di fare solo quello che ti piace


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hu
> Anni da bere di cui non ci siamo ancora liberati. Ora i simboli sono diversi e si fanno illudere le classi più povere fornendo l'illusione di poter accedere a quelle ricche proprio presentando modelli sempre più miseri e volgari.
> 
> Le orde di aspiranti paninari hanno generato figli che formano orde  di aspiranti ai talent.


O tronisti di tendenza e d' opinione  :carneval:


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però ti dico una cosa.
> Queste esperienze mi sono servite, mi hanno fatto diventare empatico nei confronti di chi vive situazioni di discreto disagio.
> Diciamo più comprensivo in genere di alcune situazioni.
> Al contempo non riesco a tollerare le prepotenze, le meschinità e altri atti contro i deboli.
> ...


La tua fortuna è stata di non deragliare.
E anche onore al merito (tuo) per come hai affrontato.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ad essere più precisi, eravamo in 6 o 7 ad essere tagliati fuori dai giochi e derisi dagli altri.
> Tra di noi eravamo amici e lo siamo rimasti per anni.
> Sul neretto, quoto.
> Purtroppo, però non basta avere degli amici in un ambiente per essere immune da bullismo o mobbing, se si creano le condizioni perché ciò avvenga.
> ...


Questa puntuale analisi può aiutare a capire cosa è accaduto in Francia nelle banlieue (mi dici che sono francese, mi fai fare le scuole, ma poi mi emargini lo stesso) e evitare che accada lo stesso per i nostri figli, ma anche ai figli degli altri.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre.
> La passione è rimasta.
> E ora ci vedo (relativamente) bene con gli occhiali.


cheratocono?


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> cheratocono?


Sì.
Comunque risolvibile con un trapianto.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Comunque risolvibile con un trapianto.


lo so l'ho fatto pure io.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa puntuale analisi può aiutare a capire cosa è accaduto in Francia nelle banlieue (mi dici che sono francese, mi fai fare le scuole, ma poi mi emargini lo stesso) e evitare che accada lo stesso per i nostri figli, ma anche ai figli degli altri.


Non avevo mai riflettuto su questa cosa, però posso leggere la storia del mio quartiere sotto questo profilo.
Era un quartiere nato per tenere distanti le famiglie operaie meno abbienti e di solito provenienti dalla campagna dal resto della città, per questo nacque autosufficiente e distante dalla città negli anni 20.
Una famiglia poteva vivere la sua vita totalmente all'interno senza uscirne.
C'era lavoro nei dintorni e si arrivava alla sede di lavoro a piedi o in bicicletta.
Le amicizie erano all'interno del quartiere, come pure le occasioni di svago.
C'era una denominazione per i ragazzi nati nel quartiere, come fossero originari di un paese.
Era una trama sociale unita e compatta, destinato a crescere economicamente e a fare il salto di classe con il boom. Il quartiere fu un trampolino per molti ed era amato da tanti.
Il primo disfacimento lo si ebbe negli anni 70, quando si dovette cercare uno spazio per accogliere l'ondata migratoria dal sud.
Con loro arrivarono le prime infiltrazioni mafiose, il traffico di droga.
Una parte del reddito di alcune nuove famiglie era garantita da attività illegali.
Secondo me fu intenzionale lasciare che si insediassero lì senza andare a rompere le balle altrove, dove maggiori erano i valori immobiliari, per dire. Ma la compattezza sociale divenne un ricordo. 
Vivere nel quartiere era diventato impossibile. Tante attività chiusero, chi poteva se ne andava (mentre i vecchi morivano), restava proprio chi non aveva alternative, sicuramente i figli e i nipoti se ne andarono altrove.
Nessuno, tranne gli stranieri che sarebbero arrivati successivamente, ambiva a venire ad abitare in quel quartiere. Divenne un posto da dove fuggire.
Per andare dove? Capisci la frustrazione di chi si trova a doversi confrontare con realtà che gli sono aliene, con le quali non sempre regge il confronto. 
Non tutti hanno la capacità di trovarsi bene in ambiti sociali diversi da quelli che hanno suggellato la loro crescita, in situazioni da cui comunque in qualche modo ti senti escluso prima o poi. 
Tante volte ho citato Ovosodo, perché parzialmente in quelle considerazioni finali del film mi ci sono riconosciuto.
Anche con mia moglie ho fatto fatica ad assimilare certe sue esigenze: per me quello che avevo mi sembrava tanto, sicuramente abbastanza, per lei che aveva un'altra storia era normale, spesso insufficiente.
Sono cose che devi apprendere col confronto che diventa necessario, perché non vi è chi ha torto o ragione, ma solo differenze.
Confronto che deve avvenire nella massima tranquillità, non con il muso duro di chi ritiene di essere dalla parte giusta. Su Parigi non mi esprimo: è una città abitata da tantissimi stranieri e con realtà diversissime, ma ho la sensazione che molti parigini si sentano sempre superiori agli altri.
La rabbia nasce quando per necessità devi relazionarti con chi ti fa sentire inferiore.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non avevo mai riflettuto su questa cosa, però posso leggere la storia del mio quartiere sotto questo profilo.
> Era un quartiere nato per tenere distanti le famiglie operaie meno abbienti e di solito provenienti dalla campagna dal resto della città, per questo nacque autosufficiente e distante dalla città negli anni 20.
> Una famiglia poteva vivere la sua vita totalmente all'interno senza uscirne.
> C'era lavoro nei dintorni e si arrivava alla sede di lavoro a piedi o in bicicletta.
> ...


E da adolescenti può accadere anche senza cattiveria, ma solo proprio  per ignoranza come per Siddharta. 
Pensiamo alle seconde generazioni qui da noi. Puoi parlare anche in dialetto e laurearti, ma ti chiedono di dove sei e resti o scuro o con gli occhi strani o basso ecc


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bah, visione.
> Sfiga, Chiara.
> Volevo fare il fotografo, mi metto lì a investire per aprire una mia attività e scopro che ho una malattia che mi porta a essere ipovedente. Dieci anni di vita a non riuscire a guidare di notte, fino al trapianto.
> Mi sposo e finisco in ospedale (stavo crepando).
> ...


mi hai lasciato senza fiato, sapevo che la vita riserba delle sorprese ma a te il destino ne ha portate tante


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi hai lasciato senza fiato, sapevo che la vita riserba delle sorprese ma a te il destino ne ha portate tante


Scusa lo sfogo... comunque c'è di peggio.
Ho avuto anche tante cose belle e dei bei ricordi.
Non mi lamento più di tanto.
Diciamo che ho una specie d'innesco come il protagonista di Ritorno al Futuro...
Nessuno poteva chiamarlo fifone...
Ecco... se mi danno del pessimista o che ho una visione negativa della vita... parto uguale...


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scusa lo sfogo... comunque c'è di peggio.
> Ho avuto anche tante cose belle e dei bei ricordi.
> Non mi lamento più di tanto.
> Diciamo che ho una specie d'innesco come il protagonista di Ritorno al Futuro...
> ...


apprezzo l'ottimismo e avrei voluto vedere che non ti fossero capitate cose belle se no sai che palle 
l'unica cosa bella è sempre tua figlia e l'altra ,che mi sembra latiti credo stia ancora evolvendo


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Idem anche per me.
> Certe esperienze non si risolvono mai del tutto.
> Però si può vivere ugualmente bene lo stesso.
> Un abbraccio.



Ti ho letto e mi sono sentita stupida a lamentarmi. La sofferenza delle persone mi angoscia e mi rende triste e penso che non ho il diritto di lamentarmi, non ho diritto a sentirmi sfigata, Mi sento sciocca e ripenso che in fondo di cose belle ne ho avute. Allora riguardo indietro e penso che sono cresciuta in campagna a correre nei prati. Penso che ho potuto prendere un diploma, che ho sempre lavorato, che ho formato una famiglia e ho due figli meravigliosi. Penso che sono ancora viva. Che i sogni si possono realizzare o aggiustare....
Non so se capita anche a te.


----------



## Spot (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premettendo che il quadro da te descritto è condivisibile e mi trova d'accordo, mi permetto in quanto genitore di dissociarmi dalla parte in neretto e soprattutto dai due termini che ho evidenziato in rosso.
> ora, io non so quanti anni tu possa avere:a senso, o forse perché l'hai detto in qualche circostanza,io credo che tu non raggiunga i trenta.
> questo mi fa pensare che o i tuoi genitori sono tanto vecchi o il tuo discorso è troppo generalizzato, in quanto credo che ormai dagli anni 70, con la rivoluzione sociale e sessuale, i genitori che caparbiamente ignorano l'entrata dei figli in quella dimensione siano vicini all'estinzione giusto come i dinosauri.
> 
> ...


Sui meno trenta hai ragione.

Sul fatto che quella parte del discorso sia molto generalista, pure.
Però non hai colto qualche sfumatura.. provo a spiegarla.

Non si tratta di ottusità o di visione troppo concentrata su di sé, ma, nei casi di cui parlo io (non tutti, ovvio), di una difficoltà così grande nel gestire la cosa che porta a far finta che non esista, anche se LA SI NOTA, eccome.

Per dirla in breve, rivolgersi alla e parlare della propria figlia, o nipote, o altro come se fosse ancora vergine o certe cose non le conosca.. Per pudore, o per difficoltà a trattare di qualcosa che in fondo si discosta molto dal loro vissuto di figli.

E guarda, i miei non sono così vecchi, ma soprattutto sono molto intelligenti. Con mia madre, soprattutto, ho costruito (con fatica e impegno da parte di entrambe) un bel rapporto. Sono fortunata.
Lei è un esempio splendido di donna che si è modellata e ha modellato il suo ruolo negli anni. Per dirne una.
Quindi penso di averla capita abbastanza bene, quel tipo di resistenza.. anche perché mi è stata data la possibilità di vederla un po' da dentro, oltre ad averla sperimentata e vista in altre famiglie. 

Come al solito non ne faccio una regola, ho premesso che il riferimento era al mio vissuto e tale rimane.


----------



## Ecate (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Mi si escludeva*

...
in verità non mi si escludeva, o forse non ho avuto occasione di accorgermene.
Il punto è che _
io non potevo_
non potevo andare in gita scolastica, alle feste; pochissime amicizie passavano l'esame dei miei genitori.
_
non era l'ambiente adatto
non erano amicizie adatte
La bambina è cagionevole di salute... 
_
All'inizio stavo sempre sola e non me ne accorgevo
Poi ho iniziato ad avere una amichetta
era proprio bello, era spuntato un mondo nuovo

ho iniziato a realizzare che i miei vestiti erano diversi
che ero l'unica ad avere calze bianche e scarpe di vernice...
quando mia madre aveva delle punte di estro pure dei cappelli ridicoli.

quando qualcuno ha provato a prendermi per il culo dopo lo sbigottimento iniziale ho scoperto, insieme agli altri, che le scarpe di vernice sono durissime e che si possono tirare dei calci micidiali

non erano così male
i cappelli invece non li ho amati mai
li odiavo, li sentivo come un'umiliazione
erano sicuramente meno strani delle scarpe di vernice ma li odiavo
con le scarpe invece mi divertivo a scivolare come nessun altro poteva fare
e a tirare le gambe come un compasso per dare pedate poderose al pallone o a qualsiasi altra cosa senza farmi male

poi pian piano il tempo è passato e al liceo sono andata in una scuola per ricchi
solo che puff 
com'è come non è
i soldi non ci sono più 
debiti e debiti
pure la casa era stata ipotecata
La facciata era salva, però ...
Due paia di jeans
due paia di scarpe
quattro maglioni
_
non è l'ambiente adatto
cosa hai in comune con x,y,z?
ai nostri tempi non era così, ma al giorno d'oggi in quel liceo ci sono tutti i parvenu
in gita no, meglio di no
_
Poi la crisi economica si è risolta, ho cambiato scuola e poi ancora.
C'era un gruppetto che rompeva le palle.
c'avevano un po' tutti il Rolex, bulli e vittime. 
Io manco me lo sognavo, nel senso che i miei genitori non me lo avrebbero comprato mai e anche nel senso che non lo desideravo affatto. 
Io desideravo lavorare ma 
_neanche per sogno, mica siamo a questo punto

_
il re dei rompicoglioni mi faceva il verso mentre parlavo 
un giorno mi ha preso l'astuccio e lo lanciava ai suoi amici, aspettandosi che avrei fatto goffi e disperati tentativi per riprenderlo.
Nada.
Ho aspettato 
un giorno ha portato a scuola un fumetto da collezione, prezioso, bla bla bla.
ovviamente era proibitissimo sfogliarlo nelle ore di lezione.
ho preso il fumetto 
durante l'ora di lezione del prof più feroce ho fatto in modo che vedesse che il suo prezioso giornalino era nelle mie mani
lo fissavo... E strappavo una pagina
gli facevo l'occhiolino... E ne strappavo un'altra
E così via.
 non mi ha rotto le palle mai più 
Da allora mi ha parlato solo una volta.
in occasione di una gara sportiva il prof gli aveva detto di togliersi il Rolex e di affidarlo a un compagno
c'ero lì io
poi, col suo preziosissimo regalino di mamma e papà sono andata altrove
Quando mi ha trovata e ha chiesto indietro il suo feticcio era piuttosto nervoso


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

Ci vorrebbe sempre un adulto che spiega che quelli lì hanno tanta tanta insicurezza.


----------



## Ecate (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe sempre un adulto che spiega che quelli lì hanno tanta tanta insicurezza.


Vero.
Forse, tra i tanti messaggi bislacchi che mia madre mi inviava nel suo delirio di superiorità, mi era arrivato pure questo.
Ed è stato un bene


----------



## Ecate (11 Febbraio 2016)

Da bambina ho sperimentato lo "svantaggio" di avere di più 
Il mio astuccio costosissimo veniva saccheggiato, vandalizzato e distrutto. Era un incubo, perché poi mia mamma si arrabbiava ed ero costretta a fare la guardia all'astuccio. Quando finalmente mia madre si è arresa e mi ha regalato un astuccio come quello degli altri è stata una liberazione. 
Mi strappavano i peli del "visoncino" (che vergogna).
Quando la musica è cambiata per certi versi è stato un sollievo. 
Probabilmente ho fatto tesoro del fatto che avere troppo può mettere in condizioni di debolezza e ho sfruttato l'acquisizione di queste dinamiche quando mi sono trovata in condizioni di difendermi e avevo meno degli altri


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2016)

Una cosa che mi sono sempre chiesto, ma tutti sti personaggi che rompono agli altri, ma cosa ha fatto loro la vita o la famiglia per essere così.
Perchè non penso che siano nati idioti. (Anche se a volte ne ho avuto il sospetto )
Io e i miei amici non ci sognavamo neanche di dare addosso a qualcuno per l'astuccio o il vestito o nonsochecavolo, cioè voglio dire, dove hanno imparato a perseguitare quelli appena un po' diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una cosa che mi sono sempre chiesto, ma tutti sti personaggi che rompono agli altri, ma cosa ha fatto loro la vita o la famiglia per essere così.
> Perchè non penso che siano nati idioti. (Anche se a volte ne ho avuto il sospetto )
> Io e i miei amici non ci sognavamo neanche di dare addosso a qualcuno per l'astuccio o il vestito o nonsochecavolo, cioè voglio dire, dove hanno imparato a perseguitare quelli appena un po' diversi.



Chi è molto insicuro è molto presente per i coetanei e chi non ha progettualità positiva cerca alleanze contro qualcuno.
Funziona anche in politica.


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ti ho letto e mi sono sentita stupida a lamentarmi. La sofferenza delle persone mi angoscia e mi rende triste e penso che non ho il diritto di lamentarmi, non ho diritto a sentirmi sfigata, Mi sento sciocca e ripenso che in fondo di cose belle ne ho avute. Allora riguardo indietro e penso che sono cresciuta in campagna a correre nei prati. P*enso che ho potuto prendere un diploma, che ho sempre lavorato, che ho formato una famiglia e ho due figli meravigliosi. Penso che sono ancora viva. Che i sogni si possono realizzare o aggiustare....*
> *Non so se capita anche a te*.


Sì, esattamente la stessa cosa.
Abbiamo molto e spesso non ce ne rendiamo conto.
Siamo troppo distratti da quello che ci manca e che crediamo sia più importante di quello che abbiamo.
Hai visto Ezio Bosso ieri sera a Sanremo?
Mi sono scese le lacrime. Ho sempre apprezzato la sua musica ma vederlo dal vivo mi ha emozionato.
Malgrado l'evidenza della sua malattia, la pietà era stata messa in disparte dalla ammirazione per la sua persona, per la capacità di comunicare emozioni e gioia di vivere, amore e passione.
Eppure nella visione comune lui dovrebbe essere SOLO una persona sfortunata. E di conseguenza infelice, perché priva di quello che noi abbiamo.
La nostra infelicità risiede nel confronto con gli altri: in loro scorgiamo quello che ci manca e desideriamo avere. E quello che noi abbiamo e manca negli altri ci basta per decretarli poveri e bisognosi, senza capire che è la relatività del nostro giudizio a vederli tali.
Tante volte ho letto qui di tradimenti dettati dal bisogno, da mancanze, da necessità: eppure una moglie, un marito, dei figli li abbiamo tutti. 
Com'è che ci siamo dimenticati di loro, di quanto possono emozionarci ancora?


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è molto insicuro è molto presente per i coetanei e chi non ha progettualità positiva cerca alleanze contro qualcuno.
> Funziona anche in politica.


Vero.


Perché mi viene sempre in mente "Gioventù bruciata"?


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, esattamente la stessa cosa.
> Abbiamo molto e spesso non ce ne rendiamo conto.
> Siamo troppo distratti da quello che ci manca e che crediamo sia più importante di quello che abbiamo.
> Hai visto Ezio Bosso ieri sera a Sanremo?
> ...




Credimi non lo so e me vergogno. É successo. Non so dire altro


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Credimi non lo so e me vergogno. É successo. Non so dire altro


Non voleva essere una critica.
Piuttosto uno spunto di riflessione.
Oggi a 48 anni se penso a tante cose che mi preoccupavano quando ero più giovane devo constatare che erano poco più che sciocchezze, tutto è trascorso comunque, e certe cose che sembravano sì montagne a 15 anni o a 20 oggi le vedi per quello che effettivamente erano e comprendi quel che non scorgevi, la ricchezza del tempo e della gioventù di cui disponevi.
E ti chiedi come accidenti potevi credere e dare ai problemi dell'epoca quell'importanza.
Vi è una relatività nel sentire in cui il tempo decide indipendentemente da noi.
Forse anche in questo vi è la difficoltà di comprendere i nostri figli.


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, esattamente la stessa cosa.
> Abbiamo molto e spesso non ce ne rendiamo conto.
> Siamo troppo distratti da quello che ci manca e che crediamo sia più importante di quello che abbiamo.
> Hai visto Ezio Bosso ieri sera a Sanremo?
> ...


Uh Danny, ti quoto su tutta la linea. Sei un grande.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non voleva essere una critica.
> Piuttosto uno spunto di riflessione.
> Oggi a 48 anni se penso a tante cose che mi preoccupavano quando ero più giovane devo constatare che erano poco più che sciocchezze, tutto è trascorso comunque, e certe cose che sembravano sì montagne a 15 anni o a 20 oggi le vedi per quello che effettivamente erano e comprendi quel che non scorgevi, la ricchezza del tempo e della gioventù di cui disponevi.
> E ti chiedi come accidenti potevi credere e dare ai problemi dell'epoca quell'importanza.
> ...


Io e te siamo cresciuti troppo in fretta. Messi davanti a problemi che non dovevano riguardarci. I nostri genitori nemmeno si sono posti il problema se ci comprendevano. Per me almeno era già tanto se sapevano che c'ero e avevo dei sentimenti.
Eppure i momenti belli c'erano lo stesso. E sinceramente non scambierei la mia vita con quella insipida di chi ha sempre avuto tutto e non gli bastava mai. Non gli invidio affatto. Quella gente non sa cos'è la gioia vera in quanto non ha conosciuto il dolore profondo. Mi fanno quasi pena....
E non pretendo di capire i miei figli ma di sostenerli, e spero che tu capisca che per sostenerli non intendo, dargli ragione o toglierli dai guai ma che ci sono e possono contare su di me.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

*sarà casuale?*

Sarà casuale se dalla disponibilità degli spazi per il sesso siamo arrivati a parlare di violenze piccole e grandi subite e compiute in quegli anni?
O non sarà perché l'offrire la stanza viene visto come un modo per proteggere da possibili violenze, ma in realtà potrebbe essere essa stessa una violenza?
Voglio dire che dai genitori viene accettato il fidanzatino, ma il diminutivo è solo riferito all'età, ma la relazione che in questo modo si cerca di pilotare è di tipo simil fidanzamento, omologata e non minacciosa di un ordine prestabilito.
Non so se ci sarebbe altrettanta disponibilità verso storie di una settimana o di un mese.
Ma questo impegno precoce non nasconde un desiderio di controllo e contenimento, dietro una parvenza di apertura, simile alla repressione di altri tempi?
Questa disponibilità, voglio dire, veicola delle aspettative genitoriali verso la sessualità, ma quello che è più ancora vincolante psicologicamente, verso un impegno.
Abbiamo letto diverse storie di giovanissimi ingabbiati in relazioni quando potrebbero ancora sperimentarsi anche nella solitudine.
Magari poi ne avrebbero meno paura da adulti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà casuale se dalla disponibilità degli spazi per il sesso siamo arrivati a parlare di violenze piccole e grandi subite e compiute in quegli anni?
> O non sarà perché l'offrire la stanza viene visto come un modo per proteggere da possibili violenze, ma in realtà potrebbe essere essa stessa una violenza?
> Voglio dire che dai genitori viene accettato il fidanzatino, ma il diminutivo è solo riferito all'età, ma la relazione che in questo modo si cerca di pilotare è di tipo simil fidanzamento, omologata e non minacciosa di un ordine prestabilito.
> Non so se ci sarebbe altrettanta disponibilità verso storie di una settimana o di un mese.
> ...


Certo che sì. Veicola spesso l'ansia di rivalsa dei genitori.


----------



## Ecate (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà casuale se dalla disponibilità degli spazi per il sesso siamo arrivati a parlare di violenze piccole e grandi subite e compiute in quegli anni?
> O non sarà perché l'offrire la stanza viene visto come un modo per proteggere da possibili violenze, ma in realtà potrebbe essere essa stessa una violenza?
> Voglio dire che dai genitori viene accettato il fidanzatino, ma il diminutivo è solo riferito all'età, ma la relazione che in questo modo si cerca di pilotare è di tipo simil fidanzamento, omologata e non minacciosa di un ordine prestabilito.
> Non so se ci sarebbe altrettanta disponibilità verso storie di una settimana o di un mese.
> ...


quanti spunti...


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà casuale se dalla disponibilità degli spazi per il sesso siamo arrivati a parlare di violenze piccole e grandi subite e compiute in quegli anni?
> O non sarà perché l'offrire la stanza viene visto come un modo per proteggere da possibili violenze, ma in realtà potrebbe essere essa stessa una violenza?
> Voglio dire che dai genitori viene accettato il fidanzatino, ma il diminutivo è solo riferito all'età, ma la relazione che in questo modo si cerca di pilotare è di tipo simil fidanzamento, omologata e non minacciosa di un ordine prestabilito.
> Non so se ci sarebbe altrettanta disponibilità verso storie di una settimana o di un mese.
> ...


Assolutamente sì per il neretto.
Non è una violenza, non trovo il vocabolo corretto, è una forma di controllo e di estrema tutela, un modo per rinnovare all'alba dell'età adulta le modalità relazionali utilizzate nell'infanzia.
I genitori ansiosi fanno fatica a rinnovare un rapporto costituito.


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì per il neretto.
> Non è una violenza, non trovo il vocabolo corretto, è una forma di controllo e di estrema tutela, un modo per rinnovare all'alba dell'età adulta le modalità relazionali utilizzate nell'infanzia.
> I genitori ansiosi fanno fatica a rinnovare un rapporto costituito.


Concordo anch'io sul controllo.
Ma dopotutto, non vi pare che i genitori debbano sempre esercitare il controllo nel confronto dei figli? Qui si è fatto l'esempio un po' estremo della stanza, ma esercitiamo il controllo su di loro continuamente. Anche perché se cosi non fosse i ragazzi se ne vanno per conto loro. Che già solo il controllo sui compiti a casa è un lavoro bello e buono. Certo sul sesso la faccenda è più complicata, ciò non toglie che il controllo non vada esecitato, semmai vanno ricercati i modi.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo anch'io sul controllo.
> Ma dopotutto, non vi pare che i genitori debbano sempre esercitare il controllo nel confronto dei figli? Qui si è fatto l'esempio un po' estremo della stanza, ma esercitiamo il controllo su di loro continuamente. Anche perché se cosi non fosse i ragazzi se ne vanno per conto loro. Che già solo il controllo sui compiti a casa è un lavoro bello e buono. Certo sul sesso la faccenda è più complicata, ciò non toglie che il controllo non vada esecitato, semmai vanno ricercati i modi.


controllo è uguale a cura se fatto come in tutte le cose con buon senso .


----------



## brenin (11 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> quanti spunti...


Vero,tanti spunti,però leggendo e rileggendo mi sono fatto l'idea che - a prescindere da cosa si decida di fare ( come genitore ) - si sbaglierebbe sempre e comunque...


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo anch'io sul controllo.
> Ma dopotutto, non vi pare che i genitori *debbano sempre esercitare il controllo nel confronto dei figli*? Qui si è fatto l'esempio un po' estremo della stanza, ma esercitiamo il controllo su di loro continuamente. Anche perché se cosi non fosse i ragazzi se ne vanno per conto loro. Che già solo il controllo sui compiti a casa è un lavoro bello e buono. Certo sul sesso la faccenda è più complicata, ciò non toglie che il controllo non vada esecitato, semmai vanno ricercati i modi.


No, non credo. Ritengo che debbano mantenere  la presenza (non solo fisica), l'autorevolezza, la possibilità di poterci essere quando diviene necessario, ma debbano gradualmente lasciare ai figli la possibilità di esercitare scelte autonome.
So che non è facile.


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> controllo è uguale a cura se fatto come in tutte le cose con buon senso .


Naturalmente.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà casuale se dalla disponibilità degli spazi per il sesso siamo arrivati a parlare di violenze piccole e grandi subite e compiute in quegli anni?
> O non sarà perché l'offrire la stanza viene visto come un modo per proteggere da possibili violenze, ma in realtà potrebbe essere essa stessa una violenza?
> Voglio dire che dai genitori viene accettato il fidanzatino, ma il diminutivo è solo riferito all'età, ma la relazione che in questo modo si cerca di pilotare è di tipo simil fidanzamento, omologata e non minacciosa di un ordine prestabilito.
> Non so se ci sarebbe altrettanta disponibilità verso storie di una settimana o di un mese.
> ...


Ma probabilmente alcuni genitori lo fanno. Io non offro stanze per proteggerli. Cerco solo di ascoltarli e se riesco, di aiutarli a crescere, senza assecondarli e senza osteggiarli, cercando di capire quanto è importante per loro in quel momento quell'esperienza. senza presunzione. Cercando di non sbagliare. ma non sempre è possibile....


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> controllo è uguale a cura se fatto come in tutte le cose con buon senso .


:quoto:


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, non credo. Ritengo che debbano mantenere  la presenza (non solo fisica), l'autorevolezza, la possibilità di poterci essere quando diviene necessario, ma debbano gradualmente lasciare ai figli la possibilità di esercitare scelte autonome.
> So che non è facile.


Si si, per controllo non intendo l'azione di condizionare le loro scelte e inclinazioni. Ma proprio quella presenza che è necessaria nel momento del bisogno.

L'autorevolezza è il requisito più importante perché si trasforma automaticamente in linee guida. E non è nemmeno un requisito cosi speciale se per questo si intende una particolare propensione, dato che è molto legato alla "normalità" e all'esempio. Già da piccoli sono sempre li pronti a raccogliere le pur minime incongruenze tra il dire e il fare.


----------



## georgemary (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega mi ha raccontato di essere stata trattata da madre snaturata perché non si sogna, come la madre di un coetaneo del figlio, 15 anni  , di cedere la camera al figlio per fargli fare sesso comodamente.
> L'altra madre del coetaneo è separata e quando il figlio va dal padre in vacanza si porta anche la ragazzina, coetanea, con la quale dorme durante tutto il periodo.
> Io sono allibita.
> Voi?


Anche io e non sono matusalemme! 
Per me i genitori devono fare i genitori e non gli amici! Mi sembra assurdo entrambe le situazioni!


----------



## brenin (11 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Anche io e non sono matusalemme!
> Per me *i genitori devono fare i genitori e non gli amici*! Mi sembra assurdo entrambe le situazioni!


Straquoto con standing ovation !


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Anche io e non sono matusalemme!
> Per me i genitori devono fare i genitori e non gli amici! Mi sembra assurdo entrambe le situazioni!


la parte più difficile e importante in genere è quella dei no.
la parte delle regole , quella fondamentale .che deve saper giostrarsi tra limiti e aperture perchè quella che sembra libertà senza punti fermi diventa insicurezza.
un amico può permettersi debolezze che un genitore non può avere


----------



## georgemary (11 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> la parte più difficile e importante in genere è quella dei no.
> la parte delle regole , quella fondamentale .che deve saper giostrarsi tra limiti e aperture perchè quella che sembra libertà senza punti fermi diventa insicurezza.
> un amico può permettersi debolezze che un genitore non può avere


Guarda son d'accordo.
Ancora i miei figli sono piccoli, ma vedendo conoscenti, amici, parenti con figli adolescenti per me si nascondono dietro la frase "i tempi sono cambiati" ed insomma i tempi saranno pur cambiati, ma le regole si danno, si danno degli orari, si fanno capire certe cose, e si deve esigere rispetto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Guarda son d'accordo.
> Ancora i miei figli sono piccoli, ma vedendo conoscenti, amici, parenti con figli adolescenti per me si nascondono dietro la frase "i tempi sono cambiati" ed insomma i tempi saranno pur cambiati, ma le regole si danno, si danno degli orari, si fanno capire certe cose, e si deve esigere rispetto.


Però quando ho aperto il thread quel comportamento l'avevo interpretato come abdicazione al ruolo normativo genitoriale, invece nel corso della discussione ne vedo l'aspetto normalizzante. Considerato il sesso inevitabile, i genitori lo pongono su delle rotaie adulte.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però quando ho aperto il thread quel comportamento l'avevo interpretato come abdicazione al ruolo normativo genitoriale, invece nel corso della discussione ne vedo l'aspetto normalizzante. Considerato il sesso inevitabile, i genitori lo pongono su delle rotaie adulte.


Non é inevitabile ma non é imperdibile. Tu puoi passare valori e tutto quello che vuoi ma poi loro agiscono. E davanti al fatto che agiscono scelgo da madre la situazione meno peggio. 
Poi ripeto tra lasciare la propria camera o la propria camera con quello scolo e non impedire che quando sono in ufficio portino a casa qualcuno c'è secondo me una notevole differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é inevitabile ma non é imperdibile. Tu puoi passare valori e tutto quello che vuoi ma poi loro agiscono. E davanti al fatto che agiscono scelgo da madre la situazione meno peggio.
> Poi ripeto tra lasciare la propria camera o la propria camera con quello scolo e non impedire che quando sono in ufficio portino a casa qualcuno c'è secondo me una notevole differenza.


Una differenza enorme!


----------



## georgemary (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una differenza enorme!


indubbiamente.
Quindici giorni a 15 anni in casa dei "suoceri" in camera col ragazzo io lo trovo assurdo.


----------



## georgemary (12 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque utilizzo questo post visto che si parla di adolescenti.
Un'altra cosa che io genitore non consentirei e vedo un pò che molti genitori ci passano sopra è l'uso eccessivo dei social da parte dei figli.
Insomma ci sono ragazzi di 14 anni che non fanno altro che pubblicare sbaciucchiamenti ed anche peggio coi fidanzatini e queste foto poi non vengono tolte, a me che praticamente c'è una sorta di curriculum delle storie amorose di mia figlia mi darebbe fastidio, quindi spiegherei che queste foto se vogliono farle se le facciano, ma che dovrebbero rimanere private e non pubblicate perchè l'amichetto ti mette i "mi piace".

Sono io che sono antica, voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Comunque utilizzo questo post visto che si parla di adolescenti.
> Un'altra cosa che io genitore non consentirei e vedo un pò che molti genitori ci passano sopra è l'uso eccessivo dei social da parte dei figli.
> Insomma ci sono ragazzi di 14 anni che non fanno altro che pubblicare sbaciucchiamenti ed anche peggio coi fidanzatini e queste foto poi non vengono tolte, a me che praticamente c'è una sorta di curriculum delle storie amorose di mia figlia mi darebbe fastidio, quindi spiegherei che queste foto se vogliono farle se le facciano, ma che dovrebbero rimanere private e non pubblicate perchè l'amichetto ti mette i "mi piace".
> 
> Sono io che sono antica, voi che ne pensate?


Ho visto foto davvero imbarazzanti con il mi piace della madre.


----------



## georgemary (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto foto davvero imbarazzanti con il mi piace della madre.


appunto!!!
Forse dovevo nascere negli anni '20 e forse sbaglio io a questo punto. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> appunto!!!
> Forse dovevo nascere negli anni '20 e forse sbaglio io a questo punto. :rotfl:



Mi sembra che certi rapporti genitori -figli sono la versione parentale della coppia aperta.
Non importa cosa fai, basta che non mi escludi. E se la parte di te che mi comunichi è pubblica, c'è la prova che non sono ingannato.
I genitori non vogliono essere ingannati, traditi dai figli.
Invece è proprio dal tradimento dei genitori che si crea la differenziazione e la personalità autonoma.
Anche questo è un modo per non far crescere.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Comunque utilizzo questo post visto che si parla di adolescenti.
> Un'altra cosa che io genitore non consentirei e vedo un pò che molti genitori ci passano sopra è l'uso eccessivo dei social da parte dei figli.
> Insomma ci sono ragazzi di 14 anni che non fanno altro che pubblicare sbaciucchiamenti ed anche peggio coi fidanzatini e queste foto poi non vengono tolte, a me che praticamente c'è una sorta di curriculum delle storie amorose di mia figlia mi darebbe fastidio, quindi spiegherei che queste foto se vogliono farle se le facciano, ma che dovrebbero rimanere private e non pubblicate perchè l'amichetto ti mette i "mi piace".
> 
> Sono io che sono antica, voi che ne pensate?


Concordo con te


----------



## georgemary (12 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo con te


farfalla a parte casi rari, noi andiamo sempre d'accordo


----------



## oro.blu (12 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Comunque utilizzo questo post visto che si parla di adolescenti.
> Un'altra cosa che io genitore non consentirei e vedo un pò che molti genitori ci passano sopra è l'uso eccessivo dei social da parte dei figli.
> Insomma ci sono ragazzi di 14 anni che non fanno altro che pubblicare sbaciucchiamenti ed anche peggio coi fidanzatini e queste foto poi non vengono tolte, a me che praticamente c'è una sorta di curriculum delle storie amorose di mia figlia mi darebbe fastidio, quindi spiegherei che queste foto se vogliono farle se le facciano, ma che dovrebbero rimanere private e non pubblicate perchè l'amichetto ti mette i "mi piace".
> 
> Sono io che sono antica, voi che ne pensate?


I miei figli non lo fanno e quando vedono altri ragazzi/ragazze che lo fanno me lo vengono a dire dicendomi ma hai visto che fessi... (o anche altro)
Non lo so perchè, Forse hanno consapevolezza della privacy loro e dei loro "amori"


----------



## georgemary (12 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> I miei figli non lo fanno e quando vedono altri ragazzi/ragazze che lo fanno me lo vengono a dire dicendomi ma hai visto che fessi... (o anche altro)
> Non lo so perchè, Forse hanno consapevolezza della privacy loro e dei loro "amori"


per fortuna...o comunque forse è dipeso dai valori che hai dato!


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Comunque utilizzo questo post visto che si parla di adolescenti.
> Un'altra cosa che io genitore non consentirei e vedo un pò che molti genitori ci passano sopra è l'uso eccessivo dei social da parte dei figli.
> Insomma ci sono ragazzi di 14 anni che non fanno altro che pubblicare sbaciucchiamenti ed anche peggio coi fidanzatini e queste foto poi non vengono tolte, a me che praticamente c'è una sorta di curriculum delle storie amorose di mia figlia mi darebbe fastidio, quindi spiegherei che queste foto se vogliono farle se le facciano, ma che dovrebbero rimanere private e non pubblicate perchè l'amichetto ti mette i "mi piace".
> 
> Sono io che sono antica, voi che ne pensate?


Il problema  che quella roba resta li e diventa di dominio pubblico. Quello che sei viene subito a galla, in effetti sti social servono a qualcosa.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema  che quella roba resta li e diventa di dominio pubblico. *Quello che sei viene subito a galla, in effetti sti social servono a qualcosa*.


hai ragione


----------



## georgemary (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema  che quella roba resta li e diventa di dominio pubblico. Quello che sei viene subito a galla, in effetti sti social servono a qualcosa.


infatti.
Anche perchè non è che cancellano le foto che hanno precedentemente fatto con altri fidanzati, non passa loro neanche per la testa, cioè io lo farei se fossi in loro e pretenderei anche che nel profilo del mio fidanzato non ci siano foto con altre ragazze, ai ragazzi di oggi sembra non interessare.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> infatti.
> Anche perchè non è che cancellano le foto che hanno precedentemente fatto con altri fidanzati, non passa loro neanche per la testa, cioè io lo farei se fossi in loro e pretenderei anche che nel profilo del mio fidanzato non ci siano foto con altre ragazze, ai ragazzi di oggi sembra non interessare.


su questo non concordo
Se hanno ritenuto che quelle persone fossero importanti per loro non capisco perchè archiviata una storia dovrebbero cancellare il passato
Io non lo chiederei mai


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> infatti.
> Anche perchè non è che cancellano le foto che hanno precedentemente fatto con altri fidanzati, non passa loro neanche per la testa, cioè io lo farei se fossi in loro e pretenderei anche che nel profilo del mio fidanzato non ci siano foto con altre ragazze, ai ragazzi di oggi sembra non interessare.


vero che i ragazzi oggi hanno foto di ex e sono visibili sui loro profili Facebook ma anche se le cancellano sono visibili perchè gli altri amici sono in contatto , questo capita a mio nipote che  è stato lasciato dalla fidanzata, si sta riprendendo piano piano ma con la condivisione dei suoi amici è visibile tutto quello che fa lei e dove fa foto con altri quindi le cose oggi sono un po diverse dalle nostre dove si strappavano foto si ridavano regali , i tempi sono cambiati non se se meglio o peggio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Comunque utilizzo questo post visto che si parla di adolescenti.
> Un'altra cosa che io genitore non consentirei e vedo un pò che molti genitori ci passano sopra è l'uso eccessivo dei social da parte dei figli.
> Insomma ci sono ragazzi di 14 anni che non fanno altro che pubblicare sbaciucchiamenti ed anche peggio coi fidanzatini e queste foto poi non vengono tolte, a me che praticamente c'è una sorta di curriculum delle storie amorose di mia figlia mi darebbe fastidio, quindi spiegherei che queste foto se vogliono farle se le facciano, ma che dovrebbero rimanere private e non pubblicate perchè l'amichetto ti mette i "mi piace".
> 
> Sono io che sono antica, voi che ne pensate?



penso solo che i tuoi figli non hanno ancora quell'età


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> penso solo che i tuoi figli non hanno ancora quell'età


Vero,anche il mio non ha ancora quell'età.... però è maschio,sarei molto più preoccupato se fosse stata una bambina in previsione 2025 all'incirca....


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega mi ha raccontato di essere stata trattata da madre snaturata perché non si sogna, come la madre di un coetaneo del figlio, 15 anni  , di cedere la camera al figlio per fargli fare sesso comodamente.
> L'altra madre del coetaneo è separata e quando il figlio va dal padre in vacanza si porta anche la ragazzina, coetanea, con la quale dorme durante tutto il periodo.
> Io sono allibita.
> Voi?


Premesso che la tizia avrebbe fatto bene a tenersi il suo giudizio per sé. Se disincentivi o vieti il fare sesso in casa a tuo/a figlio/a cosa pensi di ottenere?

Personalmente la mia camera non gliela darei, che si arrangino a trovarsi un posto.
Io non vado a scopare in camera sua, non vedo perché mio figlio dovrebbe farlo nella mia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Premesso che la tizia avrebbe fatto bene a tenersi il suo giudizio per sé. Se disincentivi o vieti il fare sesso in casa a tuo/a figlio/a cosa pensi di ottenere?
> 
> Personalmente la mia camera non gliela darei, che si arrangino a trovarsi un posto.
> Io non vado a scopare in camera sua, non vedo perché mio figlio dovrebbe farlo nella mia.



Giusto.
Però questo è un rapporto di reciproco rispetto tra pari.
Ma un figlio di 15 anni è un nostro pari?

Comunque non c'è nessuno che dice ai figli che il sesso e i sentimenti sono cose importanti e che bisogna avere cura e rispetto delle cose importanti e si può aspettare?
Avevo già chiesto. Ok diamo per scontato i 15, ma perché no 14 o 13 o 12? 
Il limite qual è?

P.S. Invito chi pensa che abbiano tutte le informazioni a chiedere di spiegare la digestione o il meccanismo della fame ai quindicenni.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Però questo è un rapporto di reciproco rispetto tra pari.
> Ma un figlio di 15 anni è un nostro pari?
> 
> ...


Io non so se lo fanno tutti. Molti di quelli che conosco l'hanno fatto me compresa.  i sentimenti, il sesso, il rispetto ecc ecc. Poi ogni 15 enne è fatto a modo suo. Quindi alcuni hanno fatto loro il concetto altri hanno fatto sesso a 15 anni
Non penso che possano dipendere solo da noi le decisioni che poi prenderanno i nostri figli.


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Incredibile pensare come il successo con l'altro sesso determinasse il tuo successo sociale e di conseguenza la visione che ognuno aveva di sé.


nel mio liceo era fondamentale.
io ne ero di certo influenzata


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Però questo è un rapporto di reciproco rispetto tra pari.
> Ma un figlio di 15 anni è un nostro pari?
> 
> ...


il limite dipende. hai ragione sul parlarne.
è un mio pari?
in termini di esperienza no.
ma non mi additerei ad esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> il limite dipende. hai ragione sul parlarne.
> è un mio pari?
> in termini di esperienza no.
> ma non mi additerei ad esempio.



Però (tuo malgrado) lo sei ..
Non un esempio di perfezione, ma sei un esempio di modalità di affrontare la vita, le difficoltà e dai una scala di valori.
A  chi dovrebbe guardare?


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Però questo è un rapporto di reciproco rispetto tra pari.
> Ma un figlio di 15 anni è un nostro pari?
> 
> ...


No. Non è un pari. Su questo non ci piove.
Sulla domanda del limite, non sono d'accordo sul "si può aspettare". Certo che si può, ma perché? 
E ti posso anche rovesciare la domanda, fino a che età bisognerebbe aspettare? 18? 20? Il limite qual'è?

Il sesso non mi pare si possa 'limitare' in termini di età, ne che si possa equiparare alla fame in termini educativi. Sono due cose diverse che vanno insegnate in maniera molto diversa secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> No. Non è un pari. Su questo non ci piove.
> Sulla domanda del limite, non sono d'accordo sul "si può aspettare". Certo che si può, ma perché?
> E ti posso anche rovesciare la domanda, fino a che età bisognerebbe aspettare? 18? 20? Il limite qual'è?
> 
> Il sesso non mi pare si possa 'limitare' in termini di età, ne che si possa equiparare alla fame in termini educativi. Sono due cose diverse che vanno insegnate in maniera molto diversa secondo me.



Quindi teorizzi che non ci sarà alcun intervento tuo per evitare che tuo figlio faccia sesso a 12 o 11 anni?
Il limite è la maturità di valutarne le implicazioni.


----------



## Ecate (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi teorizzi che non ci sarà alcun intervento tuo per evitare che tuo figlio faccia sesso a 12 o 11 anni?
> Il limite è la maturità di valutarne le implicazioni.



Penso che se un ragazzino fa sesso a quell'età significa che il suo contesto (familiare e/o scolastico) lo ha sottoposto a stimoli precoci e a disvalori macroscopici.
Non tanto al disvalore "fare sesso a tutti i costi" ma a "fare sesso per acquisire qualcosa"
(autostima, affetto, rispetto... o altro ancora)
che è molto peggio dell'edonismo e del sesso fine a se stesso.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi teorizzi che non ci sarà alcun intervento tuo per evitare che tuo figlio faccia sesso a 12 o 11 anni?
> Il limite è la maturità di valutarne le implicazioni.


Intanto non hai risposto e poi, come faccio a valutare a che età mio figlio sarà pronto a fare sesso? A 13, a 15 a 18? Come faccio a saperlo adesso?
In base a cosa decidi qual'è l'età giusta?

Io credo di poter stare solo a guardare, e sperare di riuscire a dargli gli strumenti per decidere da solo quando è il caso e quando no.
Ma temo di cominciare a capirlo io adesso, quindi non so se sarò in grado di insegnare qualcosa a mio figlio con cui io stesso ho difficoltà.
In ogni caso non mi pare un problema di età. Ma di maturità, intelligenza, sensibilità, ambiente, ecc.. L'età mi pare l'aspetto meno rilevante.
C'è gente che avrebbe fatto bene ad aspettare a fare sesso fino alla tomba ed altri che a 16 anno avuto esperienze bellissime.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Intanto non hai risposto e poi, come faccio a valutare a che età mio figlio sarà pronto a fare sesso? A 13, a 15 a 18? Come faccio a saperlo adesso?
> In base a cosa decidi qual'è l'età giusta?
> 
> Io credo di poter stare solo a guardare, e sperare di riuscire a dargli gli strumenti per decidere da solo quando è il caso e quando no.
> ...


Ho idea che non hai parlato recentemente con dei ragazzini.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però (tuo malgrado) lo sei ..
> Non un esempio di perfezione, ma sei un esempio di modalità di affrontare la vita, le difficoltà e dai una scala di valori.
> A  chi dovrebbe guardare?


quindi il genitore una certa influenza ce l'ha, uno o dieci figli che siano, no?
(certo, se ti manca da mangiare ci pensi meno.....ma insomma, una banalità.
come dire che in certe parti dell'Africa anoressici non ne esistono).
di conseguenza, conscia dei miei limiti e del fatto che influenzo in qualità di esempio,
vorrei limitare anche i danni. se possibile.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho idea che non hai parlato recentemente con dei ragazzini.


Perché? Se ci parlo poi mi convinco a mettergli una cintura di castità e buttare via la chiave?
Non ho capito qual'è il punto qui.. Impedire o ostacolare il sesso fino a una (non bene specificata) età aiuta gli adolescenti a crescere emotivamente e moralmente sani? 
Mi spieghi come, perché e qual'è l'età giusta?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Perché? Se ci parlo poi mi convinco a mettergli una cintura di castità e buttare via la chiave?
> Non ho capito qual'è il punto qui.. Impedire o ostacolare il sesso fino a una (non bene specificata) età aiuta gli adolescenti a crescere emotivamente e moralmente sani?
> Mi spieghi come, perché e qual'è l'età giusta?


Hai una straordinaria abilità di rovesciare le questioni

Se invece del sesso si parlasse di guidare l'automobile o di accendere un mutuo sarebbe evidente che l'immaturità è perfettamente chiara e la funzione di guida dei genitori è indispensabile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> quindi il genitore una certa influenza ce l'ha, uno o dieci figli che siano, no?
> (certo, se ti manca da mangiare ci pensi meno.....ma insomma, una banalità.
> come dire che in certe parti dell'Africa anoressici non ne esistono).
> di conseguenza, conscia dei miei limiti e del fatto che influenzo in qualità di esempio,
> vorrei limitare anche i danni. se possibile.


L'influenza dei genitori c'è sempre. Naturalmente in gruppi famigliari allargati o in altri contesti educativi come tribù, kibbutz o collegi le influenze sono diverse.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una straordinaria abilità di rovesciare le questioni
> 
> Se invece del sesso si parlasse di guidare l'automobile o di accendere un mutuo sarebbe evidente che l'immaturità è perfettamente chiara e la funzione di guida dei genitori è indispensabile.


E tu una straordinaria capacità di divagare e evitare le risposte. Per la guida sarebbe la stessa cosa. 
In America si guida a 16 anni, in Europa a 18. Se spostassero la patente a 21 probabilmente ci sarebbero meno morti per le strade. Quindi?
Qual'è l'età giusta?
Il punto è che fare sesso come guidare dipende da una miriade di fattori che poco hanno a che fare con l'età.
Il quando fare sesso mi pare una cosa che vada valutata caso per caso e situazione per situazione. Tagliare corto e dire che prima di X anni non si scopa mi pare una semplificazione inutile e a volte perfino controproducente.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una straordinaria abilità di rovesciare le questioni
> 
> Se invece del sesso si parlasse di guidare l'automobile o di accendere un mutuo sarebbe evidente che l'immaturità è perfettamente chiara e la funzione di guida dei genitori è indispensabile.


Io non credo che tutti quelli che scopano a 15 anni o prima non siano stati guidati dai genitori
Semplicemente fanno di testa loro
Io non credo che condividerei tutti i comportamenti di mio figlio se potessi spiarlo. Posso solo fare la mia parte come penso la maggior parte dei genitori


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ci sono situazioni che per quanto si possa volerlo, non le si  può controllare ma si può sperare che attraverso il dialogo genitore/figlio e il porre chiaramente i propri limiti si possa contribuire a portare a delle scelte il più possibile consapevoli.Non tutto si può decidere a tavolino e non si possono prottegere i figli da tutto(mi riferisco anche al altro 3d, quello di horny).


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2016)

Scusate, tutti, ma se ci ricordiamo di noi a 15 anni, tanto per fare un parallellismo, chi ritiene, oggi, che sarebbe stato capace di affrontare senza contraccolpi e con vera serenità una cosa così coinvolgete come il sesso?
Io no di sicuro, e ringrazio il cielo di esserci arrivato dopo, con un po' più di consapevolezza.

Ecco, mettiamoci nei panni dei nostri figli, non solo per divieti o aiutini a fare una cosa ma anche per considerare in parallellismo quello che succedeva a noi, perchè l'esperienza di genitori è a questo che in fondo dovrebbe servirci.


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusate, tutti, ma se ci ricordiamo di noi a 15 anni, tanto per fare un parallellismo, chi si ritiene, oggi, che sarebbe stato capace di affrontare senza contraccolpi e con vera serenità una cosa così coinvolgete come il sesso?
> Io no di sicuro, e ringrazio il cielo di esserci arrivato dopo con un po' più di consapevolezza.
> 
> Ecco, mettiamoci nei panni dei nostri figli, non solo per divieti o aiutini a fare una cosa ma anche per considerare in parallellismo quello che succedeva a noi, perchè l'esperienza di genitori è a questo che in fondo dovrebbe servirci.


Io a 15 anni ero timida, poco maliziosa, con autostima 0 e amici 0... La mia preoccupazione è sempre stata che i miei figli potessero diventare  come me a 15 anni. Quindi non è che alla fine si finisce per consigliarli inconsapevolmente  in modo da non realizzare le nostre di esistenze  da adolescenti?Ma alla fine ce l'abbiamo fatta noi e ce la faranno anche loro... Che poi torno a pensare a quelle epoche in cui il dialogo tra genitori era un tabù. Quelle generazioni ce l'hanno fatta. Ce la dovrebbero anche queste generazioni, ancora meglio visto che il dialogo non è più un tabù...


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo che tutti quelli che scopano a 15 anni o prima non siano stati guidati dai genitori
> Semplicemente fanno di testa loro
> Io non credo che condividerei tutti i comportamenti di mio figlio se potessi spiarlo. Posso solo fare la mia parte come penso la maggior parte dei genitori


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E tu una straordinaria capacità di divagare e evitare le risposte. Per la guida sarebbe la stessa cosa.
> In America si guida a 16 anni, in Europa a 18. Se spostassero la patente a 21 probabilmente ci sarebbero meno morti per le strade. Quindi?
> Qual'è l'età giusta?
> Il punto è che fare sesso come guidare dipende da una miriade di fattori che poco hanno a che fare con l'età.
> Il quando fare sesso mi pare una cosa che vada valutata caso per caso e situazione per situazione. Tagliare corto e dire che prima di X anni non si scopa mi pare una semplificazione inutile e a volte perfino controproducente.



A sembra molto più pericolosa la tua posizione perché porta a un relativismo che fa considerare accettabile tutto a qualsiasi età. 
È risaputo che sono su questa linea anche coloro che considerano possibile la pedofilia in contesti in cui bambini sono condotti a una sessualità precoce.
È esperienza di tutto che il controllo totale non è possibile, ma la guida, attraverso l'educazione, il dialogo e l'esempio sono altra cosa e portano i ragazzi ad evitare di fare esperienze per le quali sono immaturi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A sembra molto più pericolosa la tua posizione perché porta a un relativismo che fa considerare accettabile tutto a qualsiasi età.
> È risaputo che sono su questa linea anche coloro che considerano possibile la pedofilia in contesti in cui bambini sono condotti a una sessualità precoce.
> È esperienza di tutto che il controllo totale non è possibile, ma la guida, attraverso l'educazione, il dialogo e l'esempio sono altra cosa e portano i ragazzi ad evitare di fare esperienze per le quali sono immaturi.


Non sempre 
Mio figlio nonostante tutto è finito in ospedale....


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sempre
> Mio figlio nonostante tutto è finito in ospedale....



Perché non ci sono solo i genitori.
Ma almeno che ci siano i genitori!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ci sono solo i genitori.
> Ma almeno che ci siano i genitori!


Appunto e vale per tutto
Quindi tu puoi esserci ma lui può scopare a 15 anni nonostante ci sia tu. 
Tu genitore generico


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto e vale per tutto
> Quindi tu puoi esserci ma lui può scopare a 15 anni nonostante ci sia tu.
> Tu genitore generico


Mettere in conto che i figli sono altro da te è altra cosa dalla resa incondizionata al loro capriccio.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettere in conto che i figli sono altro da te è altra cosa dalla resa incondizionata al loro capriccio.


Ma qui chi parla di resa incondizionata?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qui chi parla di resa incondizionata?


Tu no.

Quelli che normalizzano no.

Feather che dice che non c'è un'età, ha il figlio piccolo :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu no.
> 
> Quelli che normalizzano no.
> 
> Feather che dice che non c'è un'età, ha il figlio piccolo :carneval:


Ma certo che non c'è un'età. Perché tu puoi fare il possibile ma loro agiscono. Questa non è resa incondizionata, è accettare che non possiamo essere con loro sempre. 
Poi certo ci dovremmo interrogare sul perché non siamo riusciti a far passare quello che volevamo trasmettere ma intanto loro hanno agito.
E credo che sia importante per loro sapere che ci siamo anche se non siamo d'accordo.


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che non c'è un'età. Perché tu puoi fare il possibile ma loro agiscono. Questa non è resa incondizionata, *è accettare che non possiamo essere con loro sempre.*
> Poi certo ci dovremmo interrogare sul perché non siamo riusciti a far passare quello che volevamo trasmettere ma intanto loro hanno agito.
> *E credo che sia importante per loro sapere che ci siamo anche se non siamo d'accordo.*


Credo che il neretto sia scontato anche per Brunetta e non credo che sia in discussione, credo che lei dica altro, cioè che non si puo considerare una cosa opportuna solo perchè è possibile che accada.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Febbraio 2016)

*consapevolezza*

Ieri sera mia figlia era fuori  a festeggiare il carnevale con amici. Capisco  che avendo 21 anni si trova al di fuori di questo 3d ma ve lo racconto lo stesso.
Verso le 22 mi manda un WhatsApp dicendo che non torna a dormire ma si ferma dalla sua amica C (regola della casa avvisate!) dopo un ora ne manda un altro dicendo che torna a casa perché fanno troppo tardi.....passa un altra ora e di nuovo cambia idea e dice che dorme fuori....
Questa mattina quando è tornata mi ha detto alla fine sono andata a dormire dal mio motoso(nuovo nuovo !!!) si perché vive da solo. 
Avrebbe potuto dirmi niente  o dirmi una bugia. Ma sa che ci fidiamo do lei e ci ha detto con chi è  stata.
Credo sia importante. E credo significhi le abbiamo insegnato qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che il neretto sia scontato anche per Brunetta e non credo che sia in discussione, credo che lei dica altro, cioè che non si puo considerare una cosa opportuna solo perchè è possibile che accada.


Io non credo che ci sia qualcuno che è contento se il proprio figlio fa sesso con troppa leggerezza e per motivazioni sbagliate.
Ma davanti al fatto che succede ci si può porre in modi diversi


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2016)

.. i genitori a volte vogliono governare tutto.. controllare tutto rigidamente.
Parla un figlio che ha avuto una mamma che mi manca da morire, ma che mi controllava anche i centesimi del portafoglio..
Le personalità che ne escono da questa situazione di controllo permanente.. beh.. è una spiccata propensione alla fuga, al nascondere, al rubare la nutella, anche se nel barattolo di marrone c'è altro, per il gusto di aver rubato.
Lo dico alle mamme da ex figlio... fate grande attenzione... e non vi stupite se scoprirete che ha tentato di farvela sotto..


Offrire la camera ai figli per far sesso? lo trovo patetico.. 
ci manca che mi metta fuori dalla stanza con le trombe a fare il tifo...

Quando sarà il momento, preferirò accampare un improvviso desiderio di portare mia moglie a cena fuori, e "concedergliela" quella casa libera 2 ore, senza aver banalizzato il loro desiderio di stare insieme..


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ieri sera mia figlia era fuori  a festeggiare il carnevale con amici. Capisco  che avendo 21 anni si trova al di fuori di questo 3d ma ve lo racconto lo stesso.
> Verso le 22 mi manda un WhatsApp dicendo che non torna a dormire ma si ferma dalla sua amica C (regola della casa avvisate!) dopo un ora ne manda un altro dicendo che torna a casa perché fanno troppo tardi.....passa un altra ora e di nuovo cambia idea e dice che dorme fuori....
> Questa mattina quando è tornata mi ha detto alla fine sono andata a dormire dal mio motoso(nuovo nuovo !!!) si perché vive da solo.
> Avrebbe potuto dirmi niente  o dirmi una bugia. Ma sa che ci fidiamo do lei e ci ha detto con chi è  stata.
> Credo sia importante. E credo significhi le abbiamo insegnato qualcosa.


.... e anche che ha 22 anni.   Sette anni fa era la stessa cosa per te e per lei?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. i genitori a volte vogliono governare tutto.. controllare tutto rigidamente.
> Parla un figlio che ha avuto una mamma che mi manca da morire, ma che mi controllava anche i centesimi del portafoglio..
> Le personalità che ne escono da questa situazione di controllo permanente.. beh.. è una spiccata propensione alla fuga, al nascondere, al rubare la nutella, anche se nel barattolo di marrone c'è altro, per il gusto di aver rubato.
> Lo dico alle mamme da ex figlio... fate grande attenzione... e non vi stupite se scoprirete che ha tentato di farvela sotto..
> ...


La seconda parte è quello che intendo io se fossi messa davanti all'evidenza 
La prima parte mi interessa perché mi sento presa in causa. Sto facendo un grosso lavoro su me stessa.
Ieri mio figlio mi ha detto che sono cambiata... 
Lo faccio più per persone che mi dicono quello che hai scritto tu che per convinzione, Speriamo funzioni


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci sia qualcuno che è contento se il proprio figlio fa sesso con troppa leggerezza e per motivazioni sbagliate.
> *Ma davanti al fatto che succede ci si può porre in modi diversi*


Ecco il punto che Brunetta critica, credo, (ma qui sarebbe meglio se lei confermasse) è che ci si metta davanti in modo di considerarlo una cosa ineluttabile o magari anche inserirlo in un concetto di normalizzazione che giustificasse tutto.
Cioè, è accaduto, ok non è successo niente, oppure lo vuoi fare, ok ti lascio la mia camera e me ne vado a portar fuori il cane.

NB nel secondo caso davvero si rinuncia a essere genitori....... ma l' ho già detto.

E' come dire (perdonami il paragone odiosissimo e fuori luogo) che sorprendi tuo figlio a farsi uno spinello e siccome è una possibilità che possa accadere fai passare la cosa .....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La seconda parte è quello che intendo io se fossi messa davanti all'evidenza
> La prima parte mi interessa perché mi sento presa in causa. Sto facendo un grosso lavoro su me stessa.
> Ieri mio figlio mi ha detto che sono cambiata...
> Lo faccio più per persone che mi dicono quello che hai scritto tu che per convinzione, Speriamo funzioni


insisti! controlla certo, ma con discrezione... e non farti beccare tu a controllare, mai!
mia madre mi manca da morire ogni istante, ma era un gendarme sovietico, e il gusto sottile di riuscire a passare il confine con qualcosa che ero riuscito a non dichiarare, è l'eredità che ho di lei, e del suo ossessivo controllare..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco il punto che Brunetta critica, credo, (ma qui sarebbe meglio se lei confermasse) è che ci si metta davanti in modo di considerarlo una cosa ineluttabile o magari anche inserirlo in un concetto di normalizzazione che giustificasse tutto.
> Cioè, è accaduto, ok non è successo niente, oppure lo vuoi fare, ok ti lascio la mia camera e me ne vado a portar fuori il cane.
> 
> NB nel secondo caso davvero si rinuncia a essere genitori....... ma l' ho già detto.
> ...


Rinunci a essere genitore perché invece che sapere che scopa in un parco o no sai dove gli permetti quando tu non ci sei di portare qualcuno a casa?
Sullo Spinello non faccio passare la cosa e non lo faccio fumare a casa esattamente come non gli permetto di fumare in casa le sigarette (cosa che fa fuori) con la differenza che fumare fuori casa al parco non è la stessa cosa che scopare.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> insisti! controlla certo, ma con discrezione... e non farti beccare tu a controllare, mai!
> mia madre mi manca da morire ogni istante, ma era un gendarme sovietico, e il gusto sottile di riuscire a passare il confine con qualcosa che ero riuscito a non dichiarare, è l'eredità che ho di lei, e del suo ossessivo controllare..


Ok


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rinunci a essere genitore perché invece che sapere che scopa in un parco o no sai dove gli permetti quando tu non ci sei di portare qualcuno a casa?
> Sullo Spinello non faccio passare la cosa e non lo faccio fumare a casa esattamente come non gli permetto di fumare in casa le sigarette (cosa che fa fuori) con la differenza che fumare fuori casa al parco non è la stessa cosa che scopare.


Dove lo metti allora per te il limite? Il tollerabile?
Vedi che sulle sigarette e lo spinello lo hai messo?
Casi limite: Accetteresti che tuo figlio si scopasse una sua insegnante tua coetanea dal momento che pure questo potrebbe succedere, oppure che avesse un amico più vecchio che lo portasse a prostitute? (Anche questo è successo con uno che conosco) .Guarda che a 15 anni non succede mica solo con la morosetta.

Mi rendo conto comunque di parlare di cose delicate, Farfie, spero che tu consideri il fatto che cerco di scrivere queste cose con il massimo della onestà intellettuale che mi riesce.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dove lo metti allora per te il limite? Il tollerabile?
> Vedi che sulle sigarette e lo spinello lo hai messo?
> Casi limite: Accetteresti che tuo figlio si scopasse una sua insegnante tua coetanea dal momento che pure questo potrebbe succedere, oppure che avesse un amico più vecchio che lo portasse a prostitute? (Anche questo è successo con uno che conosco) .Guarda che a 15 anni non succede mica solo con la morosetta.
> 
> Mi rendo conto comunque di parlare di cose delicate, Farfie, spero che tu consideri il fatto che cerco di scrivere queste cose con il massimo della onestà intellettuale che mi riesce.


Mi piace confrontarmi con te.
Quello che sostengo è che tu puoi mettere tutti u limiti che vuoi e puoi sperare che li seguano
Io ho fatto discorsi e discorsi sulle sigarette ma lui ha iniziato a fumare 
Me lo ha detto, sa che non voglio, non lo fa in casa ma non posso impedirgli di farlo fuori.
Idem per l'alcool. Sa come la penso sa che non avrà un'altra occasione. Ma ha voluto provare ed è finito in ospedale. 
Mi sono sentita una merda di madre e avevo aperto anche un 3D. Ora credo e spero che abbia capito resta la profonda delusione per non avermi ascoltato.
Di sesso abbiamo sempre parlato ma sono convinta che non abbia fatto sesso prima perché non ha avuto l'occasione. Ora ha 18 anni s quindi il discorso è diverso. 
Potevo impedirgli a 16 anni di fare sesso quando aveva deciso di farlo w mi ha chiesto i preservativi? No. Potevo solo fargli presente ancora una volta il mio pensiero. L'avesse fatto ripeto non gli avrei impedito di farlo  casa nostra. 
Se andasse a letto con una mia coetanea potrei impedirglielo? Come 
Idem per le prostitute. Sa cosa penso e spero che non accada ma posso solo sperare non impedirglielo.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> .... e anche che ha 22 anni.   Sette anni fa era la stessa cosa per te e per lei?


Il suo primo "ragazzino" l'ha avuto a 16 anni. Io a quel tempo lavoravo fino alle 18 e la casa era libera.
Mi ha chiamato al lavoro e mi ha detto : "mamma L.... verrebbe qui oggi pomeriggio, può?" 
Io le ho solo detto: "fate i bravi".
Anche lì avrebbe potuto dirmi niente. è vero che avrei potuto tornare a casa prima...
Non sono comunque tornata a casa prima e prima di tornare le ho anche telefonato. 
Non gli avrei comunque lasciato la mia camera per loro due, nell'eventualità avesse passato una settimana con noi.
Non so mi pare faccia differenza. Magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi piace confrontarmi con te.
> Quello che sostengo è che tu puoi mettere tutti u limiti che vuoi e puoi sperare che li seguano
> Io ho fatto discorsi e discorsi sulle sigarette ma lui ha iniziato a fumare
> Me lo ha detto, sa che non voglio, non lo fa in casa ma non posso impedirgli di farlo fuori.
> ...


E sono convinto che fai più che bene, tornando a noi credo che Brunetta non parlasse riferendosi a te, e in effetti ti ha anche chiamata fuori, credo che lei si riferisse a quei genitori che rinunciano di prendere persino posizione e di fare quello che è in loro possibilità di fare perchè non vogliono prendere posizione o peggio pensano di essere amici  e complici dei figli, cosa che con tutta evidenza tu non sei.

Dov'è Brunetta che potrebbe confermarti ste cose? 

Oh, quando serve non c'è mai qualla li.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E sono convinto che fai più che bene, tornando a noi credo che Brunetta non parlasse riferendosi a te, e in effetti ti ha anche chiamata fuori, credo che lei si riferisse a quei genitori che rinunciano di prendere persino posizione e di fare quello che è in loro possibilità di fare perchè non vogliono prendere posizione o peggio pensano di essere amici  e complici dei figli, cosa che con tutta evidenza tu non sei.
> 
> Dov'è Brunetta che potrebbe confermarti ste cose?
> 
> Oh, quando serve non c'è mai qualla li.


Confermo che non c'è mai quando c'è bisogno di lei 
Che non parlasse di me l'avevo capito ma non ho capito chi di quelli che ha scritto qui la pensa diversamente da me


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo che non c'è mai quando c'è bisogno di lei
> Che non parlasse di me l'avevo capito ma non ho capito chi di quelli che ha scritto qui la pensa diversamente da me


Quasi sicuramentesi riferisce ad un comportamento "generico" che ha avuto modo di riscontrare nella sua esperienza di vita. In effetti in apertura del 3d ha scritto qualcosa del genere, comunque è stato un 3d molto preticato dagli utenti, evidentemente è un problema che molti sentono di attualità o perlomeno toccati dal problema.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E sono convinto che fai più che bene, tornando a noi credo che Brunetta non parlasse riferendosi a te, e in effetti ti ha anche chiamata fuori, credo che lei si riferisse a quei genitori che rinunciano di prendere persino posizione e di fare quello che è in loro possibilità di fare perchè non vogliono prendere posizione o peggio pensano di essere amici  e complici dei figli, cosa che con tutta evidenza tu non sei.
> 
> Dov'è Brunetta che potrebbe confermarti ste cose?
> 
> Oh, quando serve non c'è mai qualla li.


Eccomi 

Nel corso della discussione sono arrivata a capire che chi offre la casa controlla tanto quanto chi controlla in modo repressivo. Sono due facce della stessa medaglia.
In molte discussioni mi sono resa conto di vedere molte posizioni che per no ripetere metodi educativi che hanno considerato negativi si pongono all'opposto, senza uscire da quella logica.
Credo che questi genitori restino appunto nell'ambito del controllo e della iperprotezione.
Voglio dire che per evitare la fuitina, la fanno accadere in casa, ma è la stessa situazione di sesso precoce che porta a un impegno precoce.
Per poter realizzare questo si pongono come simil amici a cui dire tutto.
Ho diverse amiche che con modalità diverse hanno creato questo rapporto.
Io lo considero negativo. Libere loro di considerare negativo quello che ho io.
Ma a me fa orrore che i figli raccontino la loro vita sessuale ai genitori.
È un'esposizione del privato e dell'intimità che non credo debba esseci.
Toglie ai figli il loro spazio di crescita e differenziazione che deve essere autonomo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eccomi
> 
> Nel corso della discussione sono arrivata a capire che chi offre la casa controlla tanto quanto chi controlla in modo repressivo. Sono due facce della stessa medaglia.
> In molte discussioni mi sono resa conto di vedere molte posizioni che per no ripetere metodi educativi che hanno considerato negativi si pongono all'opposto, senza uscire da quella logica.
> ...


Ma chi offre la casa? 
Nel senso chi in questa discussione ha detto che offre la casa?
A parte la persona della quale parli nel post iniziale?
Sul parlare di sesso non sono d'accordo. Per esempio io Non voglio che me ne parlino ma se vogliono farlo sono contenta di ascoltare e di dare consigli se richiesti. 
Io non avessi avuto mia madre in un paio di occasioni avrei dato di matto proprio per la mia scarsa esperienza.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quasi sicuramentesi riferisce ad un comportamento "generico" che ha avuto modo di riscontrare nella sua esperienza di vita. In effetti in apertura del 3d ha scritto qualcosa del genere, comunque è stato un 3d molto preticato dagli utenti, evidentemente è un problema che molti sentono di attualità o perlomeno toccati dal problema.


Io penso che conti anche molto "come ci si arriva" a rapportarsi con il figlio a una certa età.. come 15 anni.
C'è chi ci arriva in un modo e chi in un altro.. l'ideale sarebbe arrivare a quell'età nel modo più sereno e collaborativo possibile, per poter meglio gestire i conflitti che sono insiti nell'età dell'adolescenza..
mantenendo i propri ruoli, ovviamente, e cercando quindi di fare il genitore, e non l'amico, che non è il ruolo di un genitore.

però è anche vero che ognuno di noi interpreta questo ruolo (come tutti gli altri) a modo suo.

Io mi sono trovato in situazioni con genitori amici, in enorme difficoltà.. poiché a uno stesso comportamento dei
nostri figli (che magari si schizzavano ridendo in piscina, o che so io) le reazioni dei genitori erano diversissime.

dalla risata di uno, alla tragedia dell'altro, al rimprovero adirato dell'altro ancora...

Io ad esempio, mi buttavo con loro in piscina a schizzarmi... e a volte mi sono sentito in enorme disagio

quando si arriva ai 15 la relazione che si è formata da questi piccoli passaggi fra genitori e figlio ha una incidenza enorme, secondo me..


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi offre la casa?
> Nel senso chi in questa discussione ha detto che offre la casa?
> A parte la persona della quale parli nel post iniziale?
> Sul parlare di sesso non sono d'accordo. Per esempio io Non voglio che me ne parlino ma se vogliono farlo sono contenta di ascoltare e di dare consigli se richiesti.
> Io non avessi avuto mia madre in un paio di occasioni avrei dato di matto proprio per la mia scarsa esperienza.


A me fa orrore che i figli raccontino l'intimità.

Ed è un'altra cosa dal essere la persona adulta di riferimento con cui si può parlare di tutto.
Ma è diverso parlare di tutto e mettere a parte dell'intimità.
Non è certo facile trovare l'equilibrio e certamente si cadrà da una parte o dall'altra.
Perché sia il genitore sia il figlio possono cercare di varcare il confine.
Mi rendo conto che mi è difficile spiegare.
Ma è come per ogni cosa. È difficile far sentire a un figlio che sei dalla sua parte senza mettersi dalla stessa parte. Come per i conflitti scolastici: è necessario fare sapere di essere un sostegno senza passargli i bigliettini per copiare o senza andare a sgridare il compagno o litigare con i genitori dei compagni con cui non va d'accordo.
Così come in questi casi bisogna dare sostegno ridimensionando le difficoltà e i conflitti, lasciando a loro la responsabilità e l'orgoglio di cavarsela da soli, ugualmente bisogna, a mio parere, fare per la vita sessuale trasmettendo che è un affare loro, che è la loro vita e che la propria vita va trattata con cura, senza per questo far trasformare un'esperienza in una relazione ufficiale.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fa orrore che i figli raccontino l'intimità.
> 
> Ed è un'altra cosa dal essere la persona adulta di riferimento con cui si può parlare di tutto.
> Ma è diverso parlare di tutto e mettere a parte dell'intimità.
> ...


Brunetta.. ti farà anche orrore, ma se vieni cercata, non puoi sfuggire al ruolo di confidente che ti è stato affibbiato.
starà a te affiancare il figlio/a in modo da supportarlo dandogli gli strumenti perché in futuro non ti cerchi..


----------



## oro.blu (14 Febbraio 2016)

Esiste un confine tra ciò che è giusto "concedere" e che cosa è giusto "negare"?
Nel senso se tuo figlio/a ti chiede di passare la giornata a casa con l'amichetto/a cosa fai glielo impedisci per paura che facciano sesso o gli spieghi l'importanza dell'atto sessuale nel contesto di una vita adulta sana e consapevole e il discorso vale dai 13 anni, dai 15 o da quale età.
Io ci sono fuori. Ma sinceramente non so cosa avrei risposto. Alla ragazza ogni tanto cercavo di capire con domande generiche cosa pensasse del sesso, intorno ai 14/15 anni ma lei mi diceva che era un argomento che non la riguardava.
Mentre per il maschio ho sentito e visto comportamenti abbastanza "spinti" verso quel età. L'ho preso in disparte e gli ho detto che le ragazze vanno rispettate e non "usate" e che certi atteggiamenti era giovane. Se mi ha ascoltato non lo so. Ma è un intromettersi invalidamente nella loro vita anche questo?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta.. ti farà anche orrore, ma se vieni cercata, non puoi sfuggire al ruolo di confidente che ti è stato affibbiato.
> starà a te affiancare il figlio/a in modo da supportarlo dandogli gli strumenti perché in futuro non ti cerchi..


Infatti il problema è proprio nell'età adolescenziale quando un momento si rivendica autonomia e libertà e un altro momento si cercano coccole e protezione.
E il genitore stesso (è anche stanco) richiede assunzione di responsabilità e autonomia e contemporaneamente pone limiti di spazio e tempo.
Credo che così come se un figlio provoca e offende il genitore deve rimetterlo al suo posto senza cadere nelle provocazioni e nelle offese, allo stesso modo quando si parla di sesso bisognerebbe avere la capacità di rispettare i ruoli.
La cosa è tanto più difficile quanto più un genitore è insicuro e non sa cosa sia giusto.
L'ho già detto; se gli adulti possono ragionevolmente scambiarsi foto erotiche con una ragionevole sicurezza che non saranno diffuse, avrà difficoltà a spiegare a un adolescente che non può fidarsi a farlo con un coetaneo, perché c'è sotto una identificazione per ciò che ha fatto lui.
Altro aspetto è la difficoltà a ricordare quelle prime esperienze senza identificarsi.
Non per nulla per secoli si sono usati comandamenti e precetti e controllo sociale. È anche curioso come ogni generazione ami credere che i vecchi non abbiano mai avuto quelle esperienze.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Esiste un confine tra ciò che è giusto "concedere" e che cosa è giusto "negare"?
> Nel senso se tuo figlio/a ti chiede di passare la giornata a casa con l'amichetto/a cosa fai glielo impedisci per paura che facciano sesso o gli spieghi l'importanza dell'atto sessuale nel contesto di una vita adulta sana e consapevole e il discorso vale dai 13 anni, dai 15 o da quale età.
> Io ci sono fuori. Ma sinceramente non so cosa avrei risposto. Alla ragazza ogni tanto cercavo di capire con domande generiche cosa pensasse del sesso, intorno ai 14/15 anni ma lei mi diceva che era un argomento che non la riguardava.
> Mentre per il maschio ho sentito e visto comportamenti abbastanza "spinti" verso quel età. L'ho preso in disparte e gli ho detto che le ragazze vanno rispettate e non "usate" e che certi atteggiamenti era giovane. Se mi ha ascoltato non lo so. Ma è un intromettersi invalidamente nella loro vita anche questo?


Oro.. per quello che sento io, se un figlio chiede a un genitore la casa libera tutto il giorno, vuol dire che sente di avere la confidenza per farlo, e questo presuppone che qualcosa in passato sia stato sbagliato da parte del genitore.. che ha generato nel figlio la convinzione che può prendersi questa confidenza


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Esiste un confine tra ciò che è giusto "concedere" e che cosa è giusto "negare"?
> Nel senso se tuo figlio/a ti chiede di passare la giornata a casa con l'amichetto/a cosa fai glielo impedisci per paura che facciano sesso o gli spieghi l'importanza dell'atto sessuale nel contesto di una vita adulta sana e consapevole e il discorso vale dai 13 anni, dai 15 o da quale età.
> Io ci sono fuori. Ma sinceramente non so cosa avrei risposto. Alla ragazza ogni tanto cercavo di capire con domande generiche cosa pensasse del sesso, intorno ai 14/15 anni ma lei mi diceva che era un argomento che non la riguardava.
> Mentre per il maschio ho sentito e visto comportamenti abbastanza "spinti" verso quel età. L'ho preso in disparte e gli ho detto che le ragazze vanno rispettate e non "usate" e che certi atteggiamenti era giovane. Se mi ha ascoltato non lo so. Ma è un intromettersi invalidamente nella loro vita anche questo?


Andiamo tutti a spanne.

Ai figli vogliamo bene e soffriamo quando loro soffrono e ci innamoriamo con loro.
Poi ci sono le identificazione con il figlio del proprio sesso e l'innamoramento per quello del sesso opposto.
Sono queste identificazioni che spiegano reazioni incontrollate alla rivelazione della omosessualità di un figlio.
È tutto difficile.
A posteriori quando vediamo che sono cresciuti bene possiamo dire che abbiamo prevalentemente fatto le cose giuste.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco il punto che Brunetta critica, credo, (ma qui sarebbe meglio se lei confermasse) è che ci si metta davanti in modo di considerarlo una cosa ineluttabile o magari anche inserirlo in un concetto di normalizzazione che giustificasse tutto.
> Cioè, è accaduto, ok non è successo niente, oppure lo vuoi fare, ok ti lascio la mia camera e me ne vado a portar fuori il cane.
> 
> NB nel secondo caso davvero si rinuncia a essere genitori....... ma l' ho già detto.
> ...


si, certo è lo stesso.
nel film di cui parlavo nell'altro 3d c'è una scena in cui
mamma e figlio di 17 anni fumano una canna assieme, 
seduti sui gradini di casa. 
peccato nessuno l'abbia visto.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eccomi
> 
> Nel corso della discussione sono arrivata a capire che chi offre la casa controlla tanto quanto chi controlla in modo repressivo. Sono due facce della stessa medaglia.
> In molte discussioni mi sono resa conto di vedere molte posizioni che per no ripetere metodi educativi che hanno considerato negativi si pongono all'opposto, senza uscire da quella logica.
> ...


quotissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il problema è proprio nell'età adolescenziale quando un momento si rivendica autonomia e libertà e un altro momento si cercano coccole e protezione.
> E il genitore stesso (è anche stanco) richiede assunzione di responsabilità e autonomia e contemporaneamente pone limiti di spazio e tempo.
> Credo che così come se un figlio provoca e offende il genitore deve rimetterlo al suo posto senza cadere nelle provocazioni e nelle offese, allo stesso modo quando si parla di sesso bisognerebbe avere la capacità di rispettare i ruoli.
> La cosa è tanto più difficile quanto più un genitore è insicuro e non sa cosa sia giusto.
> ...


Per la parte centrale non mi vedi d'accordo.
Ho scambiato foto ma di sicuro non ho avuto difficoltà a spiegare ai miei figli che non devono fidarsi di nessuno soprattutto alla loro età dove i rapporti non sono solidi e per ripicca rutto può essere mostrato a chiunque o finire in rete.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la parte centrale non mi vedi d'accordo.
> Ho scambiato foto ma di sicuro non ho avuto difficoltà a spiegare ai miei figli che non devono fidarsi di nessuno soprattutto alla loro età dove i rapporti non sono solidi e per ripicca rutto può essere mostrato a chiunque o finire in rete.


Facevo un esempio per qualcosa che si fatica ad affermare se ci si sente incerti o deboli ecc.
Anche dire che non ci si può fidare del primo amore è dura.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oro.. per quello che sento io, se un figlio chiede a un genitore la casa libera tutto il giorno, vuol dire che sente di avere la confidenza per farlo, e questo presuppone che qualcosa in passato sia stato sbagliato da parte del genitore.. che ha generato nel figlio la convinzione che può prendersi questa confidenza


Non era proprio la casa libera tutto il giorno...Intendo se tuo figlio un domani sapendo che voi genitori siete al lavoro vi chiede, ma oggi pomeriggio posso portare la mia fidanzatina a casa? Secondo te hai sbagliato qualcosa nel insegnamento?
Preferiresti lo facesse senza dirtelo? Preferiresti non lo facesse affatto e si trovassero da qualche altra parte? ....perché rassegnati, prima i poi succede.... Qualsiasi insegnamento tu abbia dato a tuo figlio....


----------



## Eratò (15 Febbraio 2016)

Io quoto a farfalla. Certo che è difficile... Se li controlli troppo diventi ossessivo e pare che non hai un minimo di fiducia in loro e non rafforzi la loro autostima(cosi ho letto da qualche parte)e i guai possono capitare lo stesso, se non li controlli  abbastanza i guai possono capitare ugualmente e in entrambi i casi c'è il senso di colpa. Se ci dai la casa sei troppo permissivo ma se non ce la dai rischiano di finire denunciati per atti osceni o in mano a psicopatici o guardoni... cazzarola.... mica facile...Mette ansia sto 3d


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io quoto a farfalla. Certo che è difficile... Se li controlli troppo diventi ossessivo e pare che non hai un minimo di fiducia in loro e non rafforzi la loro autostima(cosi ho letto da qualche parte)e i guai possono capitare lo stesso, se non li controlli  abbastanza i guai possono capitare ugualmente e in entrambi i casi c'è il senso di colpa. Se ci dai la casa sei troppo permissivo ma se non ce la dai rischiano di finire denunciati per atti osceni o in mano a psicopatici o guardoni... cazzarola.... mica facile...Mette ansia sto 3d


Ma sai.. Il problema è se si cerca la risposta esatta, che ne qui ne in nessun altro 3d nessuno può dare. Quello che vale x il mio contesto familiare, non vale x altri.. Cosi come x ogni situazione


----------



## Eratò (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. Il problema è se si cerca la risposta esatta, che ne qui ne in nessun altro 3d nessuno può dare. Quello che vale x il mio contesto familiare, non vale x altri.. Cosi come x ogni situazione


Non mi riferivo a te. Non a caso ho scritto che l'ho letto da qualche parte.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non era proprio la casa libera tutto il giorno...Intendo se tuo figlio un domani sapendo che voi genitori siete al lavoro vi chiede, ma oggi pomeriggio posso portare la mia fidanzatina a casa? Secondo te hai sbagliato qualcosa nel insegnamento?
> Preferiresti lo facesse senza dirtelo? Preferiresti non lo facesse affatto e si trovassero da qualche altra parte? ....perché rassegnati, prima i poi succede.... Qualsiasi insegnamento tu abbia dato a tuo figlio....


Per come la vedo io se me lo chiedesse sarebbe un coglione.
È casa sua, ci porta una ragazza, non un gruppo di terroristi a fabbricare bombe.
Ci va diretto, e deve aver la discrezione di non mettermi davanti a situazioni imbarazzanti. Quello che poi deve fare o non fare o fare con attenzione, deve saperlo prima


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io se me lo chiedesse sarebbe un coglione.
> È casa sua, ci porta una ragazza, non un gruppo di terroristi a fabbricare bombe.
> Ci va diretto, e deve aver la discrezione di non mettermi davanti a situazioni imbarazzanti. Quello che poi deve fare o non fare o fare con attenzione, deve saperlo prima


Se non me lo chiedesse e lo scoprissi sarebbe rovinato 
Sa che non tollero che mi racconti palle


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> si, certo è lo stesso.
> nel film di cui parlavo nell'altro 3d c'è una scena in cui
> mamma e figlio di 17 anni fumano una canna assieme,
> seduti sui gradini di casa.
> peccato nessuno l'abbia visto.


In Israele c'è un rapporto diverso con fumo, alcool e canne
Da qualche anno c'è una campagna mediatica piuttosto martellante da parte del ministero della salute per far percepire questi comportamenti come dannosi ma la mentalità -degli anziani sefarditi soprattutto- è molto tollerante


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non me lo chiedesse e lo scoprissi sarebbe rovinato
> Sa che non tollero che mi racconti palle


Non dovrebbe raccontarmi palle.
Non dovrebbe dirmi proprio nulla..
E io dovrei capire che non lo ha fatto x non mettermi nella grottesca situazione di dover in qualche modo partecipare alla gestione delle sue trombate..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe raccontarmi palle.
> Non dovrebbe dirmi proprio nulla..
> E io dovrei capire che non lo ha fatto x non mettermi nella grottesca situazione di dover in qualche modo partecipare alla gestione delle sue trombate..


La regola è che prima di portare a casa qualcuno mi chiedi il permesso. Quindi senza dirmelo non lo fai


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La regola è che prima di portare a casa qualcuno mi chiedi il permesso. Quindi senza dirmelo non lo fai


Adoro le regole.
Senza di quelle come potrebbe esistere il gusto della trasgressione?..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Adoro le regole.
> Senza di quelle come potrebbe esistere il gusto della trasgressione?..


Se non ti fai beccare altrimenti son cazzi


----------



## oro.blu (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non me lo chiedesse e lo scoprissi sarebbe rovinato
> Sa che non tollero che mi racconti palle


La penso come te


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non ti fai beccare altrimenti son cazzi


.. Ti rendi conto facilmente da sola che con troppe regole finisce x formarsi proprio un rapporto come questo?
"Se trasgredisci e ti becco son cazzi"
È un rapporto che assomiglia più al rapporto gendarme carcerato.. Basato principalmente sulla reciproca sfiducia, che impone quindi supervisione e controllo su tutto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ti rendi conto facilmente da sola che con troppe regole finisce x formarsi proprio un rapporto come questo?
> "Se trasgredisci e ti becco son cazzi"
> È un rapporto che assomiglia più al rapporto gendarme carcerato.. Basato principalmente sulla reciproca sfiducia, che impone quindi supervisione e controllo su tutto


Infatti di regole ne do pochissime ma su quelle non transigo.
A casa puoi portare chi vuoi ma devo saperlo
L'orario di rientro.
Avvertire se ritardi. 
Al momento mi vengono in mente queste


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti di regole ne do pochissime ma su quelle non transigo.
> A casa puoi portare chi vuoi ma devo saperlo
> L'orario di rientro.
> Avvertire se ritardi.
> Al momento mi vengono in mente queste


Si ma vanno benissimo anche x me..
Ma capisci che se ci porta la ragazza x metterla a pecora, diventa un problemino dirtelo..?
Devi a quel punto andare a fare valutazioni di buon senso e ragionevolezza.. E di buon senso anche di lui.. Non fissati sulla regola generale


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Vedete che è un problema di controllo e di avvio all'autonomia?
Per questo motivo è anche una questione di età.
Mio figlio porta a casa chi vuole da un po' di anni. Devo essere informata se c'è conseguenza per me e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Poi è anche questione loro di sentirsi a loro agio. Con mia figlia ho un rapporto più confidenziale ma non ha mai portato morosi in casa se non come amici, mio figlio porta sempre la ragazza, ma quando non ci sono.
Ora che sono grandi. Da ragazzini sono stati prudenti.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

*..*

.. la prima volta che portai in vacanza con me la mia ragazza, andavamo via 3 giorni da soli.
Lei mi chiese di dire ai suoi genitori che andavamo via con un'altra coppia, e così facemmo..
Non volevamo metterli nell'imbarazzo di schiaffagli in faccia il fatto che andavamo via da soli, quindi si dormiva insieme, quindi gli trombavo la figlia..

Lo sapevano benissimo che andavamo da soli, e andava bene così... erano d'accordo, erano consci della realtà, sapevano che ero una persona affidabile (poveracci .. :rotfl

ma non gli dovevamo brutalmente schiaffare in faccia il fatto che eravamo noi due da soli, con tutto ciò che ne conseguiva.. ma fornirgli una realtà "presentabile" per la loro educazione e il loro senso del pudore

erano tranquilli e sereni, e quando si partì suo padre mi disse: "mi raccomando eh?"..

nessun trucco, nessun inganno, nessuna regola infranta....


----------



## oro.blu (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ti rendi conto facilmente da sola che con troppe regole finisce x formarsi proprio un rapporto come questo?
> "Se trasgredisci e ti becco son cazzi"
> È un rapporto che assomiglia più al rapporto gendarme carcerato.. Basato principalmente sulla reciproca sfiducia, che impone quindi supervisione e controllo su tutto



ok ma a casa c'è sempre un rischio "maggiore" di venir beccati, quindi meglio per i figli dimostrare un certo grado di furbizia sapendo cosa dire e instaurare questo rapporto di complicità fiducia, è logico che non li puoi controllare sempre e che comunque qualcosa di nascosto faranno. Ma già sapere che se gli dici che vuoi sapere chi viene a casa e loro te lo dicono un genitore può pensare che anche nel resto delle situazioni ascoltano i tuoi consigli.
Secondo me è una forma di maturità anche sapere cosa dire e cosa non dire....ma magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma vanno benissimo anche x me..
> Ma capisci che se ci porta la ragazza x metterla a pecora, diventa un problemino dirtelo..?
> Devi a quel punto andare a fare valutazioni di buon senso e ragionevolezza.. E di buon senso anche di lui.. Non fissati sulla regola generale


Ma non mi deve mica dire cosa ci fa?
Lui: "Mamma oggi viene Lucia a casa" 
Io: "Ok, a dopo"


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non mi deve mica dire cosa ci fa?
> Lui: "Mamma oggi viene Lucia a casa"
> Io: "Ok, a dopo"


Bene! e ben sapendo che tu lo autorizzeresti comunque a portar quella ragazza che già conosci, se non te lo dicesse perché in quello specifico pomeriggio gli piacesse portarcela per passare un'oretta di intimità insieme, senza doverti informare, cosa cambierebbe?

Siamo stati tutti fidanzati.. sappiamo bene che è così carino e intrigante "rubare" un'oretta di casa libera con il proprio partner..

La ragazza ha l'accesso.. la conosci e può entrare... 
cosa cambierebbe?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bene! e ben sapendo che tu lo autorizzeresti comunque a portar quella ragazza che già conosci, se non te lo dicesse perché in quello specifico pomeriggio gli piacesse portarcela per passare un'oretta di intimità insieme, senza doverti informare, cosa cambierebbe?
> 
> Siamo stati tutti fidanzati.. sappiamo bene che è così carino e intrigante "rubare" un'oretta di casa libera con il proprio partner..
> 
> ...


Cambia che voglio sapere quando non ci sono chi c'è a casa mia e soprattutto che lo sappiano i genitori degli altri finchè parliamo di ragazzini.
Poi può rubare tutte le ore che vuole, ma sia bravo da non farsi sgamare
Che poi detto tra noi abitiamo al secondo piano con sotto i nonni e sopra gli zii...gli conviene essere sincero:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cambia che voglio sapere quando non ci sono chi c'è a casa mia e soprattutto che lo sappiano i genitori degli altri finchè parliamo di ragazzini.
> Poi può rubare tutte le ore che vuole, ma sia bravo da non farsi sgamare
> Che poi detto tra noi abitiamo al secondo piano con sotto i nonni e sopra gli zii...gli conviene essere sincero:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ancora più avvincente..! 
ricordo una vacanza in puglia di tanti anni fa da una compagna di liceo della mia fidanzata, che portava in casa il ragazzo, e una volta ce lo portò una notte intera (i genitori erano a una casa sul mare li vicino avendo nelle vicinanze la gestione di una pizzeria)
Noi eravamo ospiti con la casa completamente a disposizione.
Al mattino per "far uscire" il ragazzo da casa (era un paesotto tutto raccolto) si dovette organizzare una vera e propria evasione, poiché li fuori stavano di "guardia" a sedere sulle sedie, nonne e zie che abitavano lì accanto..
Mettemmo a punto un piano complicatissimo
Le ragazze andarono a distrarre le vecchiette, che inorgoglite dalla loro attenzione, le portarono in casa per fargli vedere non so cosa, mentre io e lui uscivamo come due ergastolani...
meraviglioso...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ancora più avvincente..!
> ricordo una vacanza in puglia di tanti anni fa da una compagna di liceo della mia fidanzata, che portava in casa il ragazzo, e una volta ce lo portò una notte intera (i genitori erano a una casa sul mare li vicino avendo nelle vicinanze la gestione di una pizzeria)
> Noi eravamo ospiti con la casa completamente a disposizione.
> Al mattino per "far uscire" il ragazzo da casa (era un paesotto tutto raccolto) si dovette organizzare una vera e propria evasione, poiché li fuori stavano di "guardia" a sedere sulle sedie, nonne e zie che abitavano lì accanto..
> ...


Concordo. Trasgressioni che portano verso l'autonomia.
Il problema è il contesto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

http://genitoricrescono.com/tema-mese-modelli-di-riferimento/

ci apriamo un thread?


----------



## georgemary (15 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo non concordo
> Se hanno ritenuto che quelle persone fossero importanti per loro non capisco perchè archiviata una storia dovrebbero cancellare il passato
> Io non lo chiederei mai


logicamente non dico foto che hanno in casa, etc, o nel telefonino privato, ma a me che nel profilo pubblico del mio fidanzato guardando le foto mi saltano foto con l'altra a me darebbe fastidio.


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> In Israele c'è un rapporto diverso con fumo, alcool e canne
> Da qualche anno c'è una campagna mediatica piuttosto martellante da parte del ministero della salute per far percepire questi comportamenti come dannosi ma la mentalità -degli anziani sefarditi soprattutto- è molto tollerante


grazie Ecate della spiegazione.
comunque intendevo che la donna risultava una madre
più che credibile, e secondo me un ottimo modello,
quell'episodio compreso


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> logicamente non dico foto che hanno in casa, etc, o nel telefonino privato, ma a me che nel profilo pubblico del mio fidanzato guardando le foto mi saltano foto con l'altra a me darebbe fastidio.


Se fa parte del suo passato no


----------

